# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > Index D&D 5e Homebrew Compendium 2

## Twelvetrees

*D&D 5e Homebrew Compendium 2*
The old thread ran out of room, so now we have this.

This is an attempt to organize links to all of giantitp's homebrew for 5e D&D since its release. I have done my best to include every 5e thread I could find. Plenty of this material is still being worked on, so be aware of that. Credit is given where credit is due for each thread. If I have failed to do so, please let me know below.

If you wish to offer advice to the authors of threads linked by this compendium, please check to see when the thread was last posted to. This compendium should not be the cause of thread necromancy.

Links will sometimes appear in more than one category because their material fits into multiple categories.

Format inspired by Daishain's  Guides, Tables, and other useful tools for 5E D&D. 


If you want to search the first compendium, it can be found here.


*PLEASE DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD.*

If you wish to discuss this thread or post links that I've missed, the thread for that can be found here.


*Spoiler: Helpful stuff for homebrewing*
Show


Formatting

Preset Class Tables for 5e Homebrew by Ziegander 

Preset Class Tables for 5e Homebrew v2 by Ziegander 

Blank class tables by DracoDei

How to use Word to create D&D-style documents by zeek0

 A Guide for Creating D&D-Style Images Using GIMP by zeek0 

Guides

Reddit: Guide to Homebrewing Races

Reddit: Homebrew Class Guidelines

Detect Balance: an Improved Scale for Measuring 5e Races by eleazzaar

Detect Greater Balance by thoroughlyS

Homebrew Subclass Creation Guide by nickl_2000

Comprehensive DPR Calculator by LudicSavant

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Groups of Races*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Spoiler: Racial Overhaul rules*
Show

Cultural/Racial Overhaul Project, Part 1: Traits v0.1-alpha by PhoenixPhyre

Racial Overhaul v0.5 -- full biological/cultural split by PhoenixPhyre

Race, Revised (Gnome Barbarians, Orc Wizards, & Hybrids, Hybrids, Hybrids) by GalacticAxekick



 Races for an anthropomorphic Campaign setting by Felcat 

Homebrew Races for PEACHin' by Sindeloke 

Oriental Adventures Races! by Ralcos

The Book of the (Not-So) Dead: Undead Options for 5e PCs by CubeB 

Classic PC Races for 5e - Warforged, Shifter, and more by JamesIntrocaso 

MM Races by Ralcos

Several 5e Homebrew Races by Ramshack 

Starbound Races by Thomar_of_Uointer 

Magience(the webcomic) races for 5e. by Rfkannen 

Homebrew Races 2: The Refinening! by Arracor 

Need advice and criticism on four homebrewed character player races by Laurefindel 

Zelda D20 Homebrew by Thomar_of_Uointer 

Several New Races need help with balancing/feedback. by StardustReborn 

Animal Races for Homebrew Setting by josienoms 

Every Playable Humanoid from the Monster Manual by Kevingway 

Races of Geula: Homebrewing Help For a 5e Campaign Setting by ReturnOfTheKing 

 My take on the Dryad, Duergar and Pixie as PC races by Ninja_Prawn 

 Bestial Races - Björnin, Gnoll, Grippli, Kenku, Kercpa, Lupin, Rakasta, and Tortle by ASchmidt 

 Star Wars Races by DracoKnight 

 D&D 5e Space races by 1Forge 

 Some revised races and classes for SPACE DND by 1Forge 

 Recreation of Races by SwordChuck 

 Need help trimming back/polishing some WIP races by Venardhi 

Two new Races I have for a campaign, That i want evaluated by Sidthedidda 

Races by Grod_The_Giant 

Races for a large homebrew setting by Kathulex 

Enti'inor races by Jallorn 

Zelda races by Shadow_in_the_Mist 

Canon Race Variations by Shadow_in_the_Mist 

Animal Folk by hyu10link 

Reworked races by DrunkOrc

 4 Updated Races and a Subrace by teleute 

A Complete Collection of Half-Races, fixed Yuan-Ti, and a new race, Turtlefolk by robbie374 

Races of Eberron by Kuulvheysoon 

Redwall races by leogobsin

Custom Campaign Races by Mourne

Dark Sun 5e  Races of Athas by Draedra

Hybrid/ mixed race options for ALL playable character races (almost) by Supermorff

Race Tweaks by Bjarkmundur

Iconic Races (revision of Race Tweaks) by Bjarkmundur

Wizard of Oz races by thisdude9001

Homestuck Races by Maat Mons

Star Wars Races by KnightOfLain

Redwall Races by Izzarra

Star Wars Races II by KnightOfLain

Revised Races by Bjarkmundur

Race Identities  Top-Down Design by Bjarkmundur

Just Desserts  Six Candy Races by palcosmo

Races that Progress as you Level by KnightOfLain

Races Without Ability Scores by Dienekes

Setting Race Overhaul, with cultural subraces by PhoenixPhyre

Splitting Race into Heritage and Culture by Steampunkette

Bunch o Races by Maat Mons

Dragon Ball Inspired races by Rater202

Variety of 5e Races by mcumoric

Races of Tamriel by kwaanzaabot

Dragonlance Races by P. G. Macer

Player Character Species by Catullus64





*Existing Race Modifications/New subtypes*
*Spoiler*
Show


Custom

Simple Custom Race by Greywander


Aarakocra

Elemental Aarakocra by mcumoric


Aasimar

New Aasimar Racial Spell by DracoKnight 

Aasimar by Nilmuto 

AasimarVariants by ChaosRonin 

New Aasimar Subraces and Racial Variants by JonathonWilder

Aasimar  Amended by Langsley

Less Lawful Aasimar by sandmote


Dragonborn

 Small racial benifits for Dragonborn by Ralanr

 Dragonborn "tweaks" + feats by Gnomes2169 

 Dragonborn Variants by RakiReborn 

 Brown, Fang, Deep and Shadow Dragonborn by Dark Sun Gnome 

Fey Dragonborn by Loyalty 

Dragonborn Variant by Ninjadeadbeard

Dragonborn modification by Amnoriath 

Modular Dragonborn by AngryJesusMan 

Woke Long by Ralcos 

Dragonnborn Fix by Gr7mm Bobb

Dragon Turtleborn by mkirshnikov

Dragon Turtleborn by mkirshnikov 

Titanic Dragonborn by Ninjitsuonyou96

3.5 Style Dragonborn by Drewzer987

Dragonborn Rework by thoroughlyS

Dragonborn Variant by Merl the Pearl

Winged Dragonborn by Grey Watcher

Dragonborn boosting started by Segev

Pureblood Dragonborn by BerzerkerUnit

Gem Dragonborn by sandmote


Dwarves

 Wild Dwarf race Conversion by eleazzaar 

Monster Races - Duergar, Goblin, Lizardfolk, & Kobold by Geodude6 

Duergar Subrace by Snig 

Dwarf Rebalance/Subrace Conversion by Jsketchy 

Gully Dwarf, Dark Dwarf by igordragonian 

Dwarven subraces by manfred911

Keeper Dwarf by Jama7301 

Stone Dwarves by arcaneshield

Sea Dwarves by SunderedWorldDM

Beach Dwarves by eternalshades

Desert, Jungle, and Sea Dwarves by sandmote

Black Powder Dwarf by Wasp


Elves

Elf subrace: Garnet elves by Totema 

Dragonlance Races - The Kagonesti by Dark Sun Gnome 

 Homebrew Subrace : Winter Elves by Usmcguillory 

 Elven subraces - Avariel, Desert, and Grugach by ASchmidt 

Avariel by DracoKnight 

 Elf subrace: alf/snow elf by TundraBuccaneer 

 Tempest Elf by DracoKnight 

 Star Elves (Forgotten Realms) by Dark Sun Gnome 

Cleric Domain: Blood & New Elf: Ahjkasha by KoyukiTei13 

Ahjkasha (Drow Elf Offshoot) by KoyukiTei13 

Subraces: Sand elf and Sea elf by Keundt 

New Elf Subraces by manfred911 

Imperial Elves by Ralcos 

Jaebrin Elf by MxKit

Elagen by Savoc

Grey Elves and Wild Elves by arcaneshield

Sun Elves by SunderedWorldDM

Break these (proposed) racial features (luck/fate) by PhoenixPhyre

Goroesi (drow replacement) by PhoenixPhyre

Experimental Elf Trait: Wood Whisper by Sqwheelz64

Blind Elf subrace by RickAsWritten


Genasi

Abyssal genasi by xyianth 

Air & Earth Genasi power improvements by eleazzaar 

Ooze Genasi by Turtlemancer 

 Genasi Variant by DracoKnight 

Genasi Subraces by Belac93 

Water Genasi Revision by berdryn 

Plant Genasi by MxKit

Genasi by Crisis21

Genasi Redux by Edge

Nature Genasi by Sam113097

Genasi Rework by thoroughlyS

Chaos Genasi by Millstone85


Gnomes

Wavecrest Gnome by Dark Sun Gnome 

Tiefling-Gnome: Sulfur Gnome started by spindlyjohnny, made by Nifft

Spriggan Gnome/Gnome Titan by Segev

Rock Gnome Revision by Grognerd


Goblin

Goblin Subraces by StagnantFlux

Goblin subraces by GravityEmblem


Goliath

 Goliath with subtle-ish adjustments, what do you think? Started by Arkhios (also has Mul)

Goliath Reimagined by supergoji18


Halflings

Solving a Sexual Dimorphism Problem (Halfling) by Alias 

Ghostwise Halfling 5e race conversion by eleazzaar 

 Rhul-Thaun - Jagged Cliff Halfling (Dark Sun) by Dark Sun Gnome 

Kender subrace for 5e. Hide everthing not nailed down, plus everything else by Belac93 

Stalwart Halfling by samuraijaques

Golden Halfling by arcanshield

Halfling by Barna13


Half-Elf

 Sensitive Half-Elf (Variant) by Keundt 

Half-elf Revision by Keundt 


Humans

My take on the Humans by DualShadow 

Uncommon Human by CrusaderJoe 

Redoing Humans in 5e by ReturnOfTheKing 

Redoing Humans in 5E, v.II by ReturnOfTheKing 

 Race: Alternate Balanced Human (better than the Standard, weaker that Variant) by eleazzaar 

 Races of Kombat by Ralcos 

Races of Kombat, Revived by Ralcos 

Variant Human Fix by GandalfTheWhite 

The Humans of Mirrodin by Gr7mm Bobb 

 Human Rebalance/Subrace Conversion by Jsketchy 

 Silverbrow Humans by DracoKnight

 Sun Soul Warrior/ Firebender (Martial Archetype and Half-Elf/Human Subrace) by Keundt 

Human Revision by Keundt 

Human Alternative by WrittenInBlood 

Variant Humans for Half-races by Saiga

Human variant by Amnoriath 

Human Variant by PhoenixPhyre 

Human Variant by Wheetaye 

Human Rework by Irish Musician

Revised Humans by Grod_The_Giant

Variant Human by Ninjadeadbeard

Standard Human That Works With Origin Customization by Amechra

Alternative Humans by MercuryAlloy

ASI-less human by Greywander

Revised Human by rferries


Lizardfolk

Lizardfolk Variant by RuinedSilver

Revised Lizardfolk by Grod_The_Giant

Lizardfolk Variants by Bannan_mantis

Lizardfolk (Magebred variant) by bloodshed343

Revised Lizardfolk by Nielspeterdejon


Orc

Hell-bred orcs by PhoenixPhyre


Shifter

Seastalker and Broadwing by MagneticKitty

Razorclaw Shifter by NOMster

Shifter Spider Subrace by werescythe

Shifter Buff by Flowerbud


Tieflings

Tiefling Variants by RakiReborn 

Pactborn by sterling vermin

Racial Class Variants by Xefas 

Feral Tiefling options by TundraBuccaneer 

Tiefling Variant by Foxydono 

Tiefling Variants by ChaosRonin 

Rakshasic Tiefling Race Variant by P. G. Macer

Winged Tiefling Rework by Nicomo Cosca


Warforged

Warforged Subrace: Mimic

Runeforged by thisdude9001

Warforged expansion by Crisis21

Warforged modularity with Integrated Items by Greywander

Balancing the Warforged for Exploration-focused Campaign by Avista


Yuan-Ti

Yuan-Ti Redesign by Wryte


Other

Trying out the 5e dmg race exerpt. by Rfkannen

Duergar, Svirfneblin, and Winged Dragonborn and Tiefling by Xne7 

Variant Races (PHB) by Talamare 

Culture-specific subraces for the sub-race-less by PhoenixPhyre

Infernal Subraces by Mythalidor

Racial Overhaul v0.75 by PhoenixPhyre

Race & Culture Set for a Campaign by Catullus64

Racial features by PhoenixPhyre

----------


## Twelvetrees

*New Individual Races*
*Spoiler: Point Buy*
Show


Racial Traits: Point Buy by Final Hyena 

Detect Balance: an Improved Scale for Measuring 5e Races by eleazzaar

Detect Greater Balance by thoroughlyS




*Spoiler: A-F*
Show


Aaranos

Aaranos by VertDeLion 


Adelstyn

Adelstyn by Zamur 


Adept

 The Adept - New Player Race by DracoKnight 


Aeon

Aeon by GriffinSanders 


Aesur

5e Homebrew Races for homebrew setting by McNinja 


Agave

Agave by JNAProductions


Airran

Airran by KoyukiTei13 


Alloprax

Alloprax by Xuldarinar 


Alraune

Alraune by Deviantheart 


Amnesiac Avatar of the Great Old One

Homebrew Race: Amnesiac Avatar of the Great Old One by Gastronomie 


AnSolei Vixayne

AnSolei Vixayne by KittenMagician


Anarach

Anarach by BerzerkerUnit 


Android

Android by Ghost Nappa 

Android by lunaticfringe


Angel

Angelic Players by DracoKnight 

Angel by Yddisac


Animated Armor

Animated Armor by Grear Bylls


Anura

Anura, the toad folk by Rfkannen 


Ape Folk

Ape Folk by Amdy_vill 


Arachnoid

Arachnoid by Ralcos 

Arachnean by sandmote

Arachneans by sandmote


Aranea

Aranea by Sir_Popard

Aranea v2 by Sir_Popard


Argon

The Argon by Ralcos


Arimaspi

Arimaspi by jinjitsu


Arma Perpetua

Arma Perpetua by Blackjack488

Artificial Intelligence

Artificial Intelligence by JustThisCannon


Ascendant Yokai

Ascendant Yokai by Aldreck


Assimar

Assimar by JNAProductions 


Augmented Human

 Witcher Class by Submortimer 


Automatons

 Four new Character Races for Examination by Laurefindel 


Aurelii

New Race: Aurelii by Ninjadeadbeard 


Avali

 Avali by RavenJovan 


Avariel

 Avariel (Winged Elf) by RavenJovan 


Avestan

Avestan by jinjitsu 


Avolakia

Avolakia by Sir_Popard


Awakened Animals

Awakened Woodland Creatures by DracoKnight 

Awakened Animals by nickl_2000


Azerniath

Azerniath by Savoc


Banecursed

Banecursed by Loorlgh


Bangaas

Bangaas by TopCheese 


Bariaur

 Player Race: Bariaur, Adapted from Planescape by RazDelacroix 


Bashou

The Panda-like Bashou by mr_odd 


Bat Folk

Bat Folk by Amdy_vill 

Chiro (Batfolk) by Sir_Popard

Chiron (Batfolk) by MagneticKitty

Anthropomorphic Bat by JNAProductions


Bear Folk

Bear Folk by Amdy_vill 

Bearfolk by Davrix


Beastfolk

Beastfolk Race and Subrace by Gritmonger 

animal shapechanger race by Rfkannen

Sterling Vermin presents the Beastfolk, a new race for all your animal people needs by sterling vermin 

Beast by Llama513


Beaverfolk

Beaverfolk by eternalshades


Bee/Bee-folk

Bee by thisdude9001

Bizuxxie by sandmote


Begemott

Begemott by KOLE


Beholder

Beholder by JNAProductions

Beheld by Greywander


Bellarian

Bellarian (slime person) by Greywander


Bé'rûn

Bé'rûn by DracoKnight 


Bhuka

Bhuka - Sandstorm update by Dark Sun Gnome 


Big Chungus

Big Chungus by mcumoric


Birdfolk

Birdfolk by jinjitsu 


Bladeling

 Bladeling (Planescape) by Dark Sun Gnome 

 Bladeling (PC Race - Planescape) by Dark Sun Gnome 

(These are different)


Blink Dog

 Blink Dog race: No Hands! Can't Speak! v2 by eleazzaar 


Blood-Marked

The blood marked by Gnomes2169 


Boarkin

Boarkin by ES Curse 


Bombini

Bombini by Sir_Popard


Botanikin

Botanikin by MagneticKitty


Brightling

Brightling (5e Race) by Demon Tongue 


Bufonin

 Bufonin: Infernal Toads as a Playable Race by Flashy 


Bullywug

Bullywug by Magicspook


Buolg

 New Race: Buolg (Planar theme, dimorphism) by Grynning 


Buwga

Buwga by redmordred


Cambion

Cambion by GR0PED

Cambion by Cynthaer


Cane

Cane by KittenMagician


Carib

Carib by Amdy_vill 


Catfolk

catfolk for 5e by Stan 

Catfolk Race by Thanatos 51-50 

Beastfolk Race and Subrace by Gritmonger 

Catfolk by Black Socks 

Catfolk by Twizzly513

Arasi by Oneiros37

Catfolk by AngryJesusMan 

Catfolk by Black Socks


Caynes

Caynes by Protato


Ceboids

Ceboids by sandmote

Ceboid by sandmote


Centaur

Centaur Player Race by Steel Mirror 

My first race! Centaurs! C&C Very welcome by Raravin 

Centaur by Wryte 

Centaur by sharkster

 Centaur by Conundrumist 

Centaur by BatCrooks


Centurions

Centurions by redmordred


Cephalofolk

Cephalofolk by Requilac


Cercid

Cercid by ImNotTrevor


Changeling

 My take on changelings by Rfkannen

Barbarian, Bard, Warlock, Ranger, Rogue, Changelings, Shifter changes/additions by Steampunkette 

Changeling by Wufflykins 

Changeling by Wufflykins


Chaond

 Chaond (Planescape) by Dark Sun Gnome 


Children of the Depths

Children of the Depths by autistic_lilix


Chitine

Chitine by AgenderArcee

Chitine by Sir_Popard


Chocobo

Chocobo by Sk8ter274


Cochiztli

Cochiztli by jervis


Construct

Developing Racial Subtypes for a Construct Race (HomeBrew Races 3? The.. Shelleni by Arracor 


Corgiwere

The dreaded Corgiwere! by Rfkannen 


Corgyrn

Corgyn by degreesofdaniel 


Corven

Corven by BatCrooks


Crabmen

Crabmen by Demon Tongue


Crewmate

Crewmate by mcumoric


Crystal Humanoids

Crystal Humanoids by KittenMagician

Cumara

Cumara by moondoggy


Cyborn

 Cyborn by DracoKnight 


Daemontouched

Daemontouched by JNAProductions 


Daragorath

Daragorath by Savoc


Darbin

Darbin by Dark Sun Gnome


Deep Imaskari

Deep Imaskari 5E Race by Wartex1

 Deep Imaskari by Dark Sun Gnome 


Deep One

Deep One by Requilac


Demigod

 Demigod Player Race by DracoKnight 

Demigod by Clarkson


Demi-Tyche

Demi-Tyche by DracoKnight 


Deva

Shardmind and Deva Conversion 4e->5e by Ralanr 


Dhampir

Dhampir by Jeivar or Ralcos or Ramshack

 Dhampir by Vemynal 

Dhampir by jinjitsu 

Dhampir by Giegue

Dhampir by FishBot

Dhampir by Jeivar

Dhampire by sandmote

Dhampir by Jeivar


Diabolus

 Diabolus by Dark Sun Gnome 


Dinosaur

Velociraptor - Player Race (Will convert into a Monster shortly) by DracoKnight 


Displacer

Displacer by EkulNagrom

Displacer by SirMeepsAlot


Dog-folk

Cynocephali: Dog-folk by sandmote

Dogfolk by John Cribati


Doll Servitor

Doll Servitor by ceruleanlotus


Draconian

 Baaz Draconian (Dragonlance) by Dark Sun Gnome 

Draconians by Mark Hall


Draenei

Draenei, the Exiled Ones by Ralcos


Dragur

Dragur by CypherShift


Dragon

Polymorphed Dragon Player Race Stats by DracoKnight 

Lesser Dragon by MutantDragon


Dragon Beast

Dragon Beast by DarkKnightJin


Dralasite

Dralasite by Tawmis


Dream-Sired

 Dream-Sired Race by Sitri 


Drider

Drider player race. Also includes half spider template. by Rfkannen

Drider by Sir_Popard


Drinling

Drinling by Brother12


Dromites

Dromites by sandmote


Dryad

Dryad by Wryte 

Dryad by BatCrooks

Dryad by MxKit

Uprooted Dryad by P. G. Macer


Dtorv

New Race: Dtorv by drawingfreak


Duck

 Scrooge McDuck-A Race by JNAProductions 

duckfolk! By tallesthalfling 


Duergar

Duergar by Geodude6 

Duergar by Slarg


Dvati

Dvati 5e by Rawrawrawr 


Dwarfling

Dwarfling by bunnynoah 


Dweifling

Dwiefling by JamesIntrocaso 


Dwelf

Dwelf Homebrew, or HEY! You got your hippie in my beard by Ultra4Life 


Eblis

Eblis by mcumoric


Echidae

Echidae


Elan

 Elan race and Psychic Warrior homebrew by Tenmujiin 


Elephantine/Elephant Folk

Elephantine: Homebrew Gishy 5e race by eleazzaar 

Elephant Folk by Amdy_vill 


Elvling

Elvling by SpawnOfMorbo


Endermen

Endermen by JNAProductions 


Eneko

The Eneko (Eberron) update for 5th by Dark Sun Gnome 

 The Eneko - Eberron by Dark Sun Gnome 

(These are different)


Episcan

Penguin? No, Episcan! by mr_odd 


Espers

Espers (Race: Avatar of the Ancient Deities)(Final Fantasy Summons) by CrusaderJoe 


Ettercap

Ettercap by LoneStarNorth 


Evil Potted Plant

 "Fear me! Wha... stop laughing, I'm dangerous!" by spwack 


Extaminaar

 Extaminaar (Forgotten Realms) by Dark Sun Gnome 


Faery/Fairy

 The Faery by Eiry 

Fairy by Wryte 

Faerie Folk by HeroSpirit


Faun

Faun by RedWarlock


Ferran

Ferran by Nikushimi


Ferrogans

Ferrogans by VertDeLion 


Fetchling

Fetchling (5e Race) by Demon Tongue 

 Converting the Fetchling to 5e started by deathbymanga 


Fey

Fey as a Player Race by DracoKnight 

 Porting More Races to 5E: Feytouched, Gnoll, and Gjengangr (4E Revenant) by Wartex1

 Ninja_Prawn's Fey PC Races Project by Ninja_Prawn 

 Pixie homebrew race feedback by Areinu 

Giant Fey Spider. Cheerful Arachnids with Reach. 5e homebrew race by eleazzaar 

Ninja_Prawn's Fey Creatures Project, Part 2 by Ninja_Prawn 

 Sprite by RavenJovan 

 Four new Character Races for Examination by Laurefindel 

 Ninja_Prawn's Fey Creatures as PC Races - Part 3! By Ninja_Prawn 

Pixie by Night Eternal 

Pixie by JNAProductions 

Fairy by Wryte 


Fey-flower

Fey-flower by mcumoric


Fey'ri

Fey'ri (Daemonfey) for 5E by Princess 

 Fey'ri (Forgotten Realms) by Dark Sun Gnome 


Fiend

Fiendish Player Race by DracoKnight 


FiendkinGnoll by Grod_The_Giant

Fiendkin by Aldreck


Firenewt

 Firenewt (Forgotten Realms) by Dark Sun Gnome 


Flayerspawn

Flayerspawn by Sir_Popard


Floran

Playable Treefolk Race: Floran by Steel Mirror 


Fluke

Fluke by thisdude9001


Flumph

Flumph by AgentMaineSIGMA

Flumph by Beanblin


Fontbones

Fontbones by Blackbando


Formic

Formic by ImNotTrevor


Four Armed

Four Armed by KittenMagician


Fraal

Fraal by RazDelacroix 


Frankenstein

Frankenstein by Crisis21


Frogfolk

Frogfolk by LtPowers

Frogfolk by JNAProductions


Frostkin

Frostkin by Venardhi

----------


## Twelvetrees

*New Individual Races (cont.)*
*Spoiler: G-M*
Show


Gargoyle

 Gargoyle PC Race by DracoKnight 

Gargoyle by Llama513

Gargoyle by redmordred


Gathlain

Gathlain by TundraBuccaneer


G'emet

 The G'emet by tigerusthegreat 


Gem

 New race: Gem (from Steven Universe) by Ninja_Prawn 


Genestealer Cult Races

Genestealer Cult Races by JNAProductions


Gerudo

 Gerudo Race by GanonBoar 


Ghost

Ghost by Wryte 


Ghul

Ghul by jinjitsu 


Ghoul

Ghoul by Requilac


Giant

Giants started by Dankus Memakus, made by GalacticAxekick


Giant Eagle

Giant Eagle by DracoKnight


Gillmen

Gillmen (PF Race) by Kryx 


Girtablilu

Homebrew Girtablilu race (scorpion-woman) by Laurefindel

 Four new Character Races for Examination by Laurefindel 


Gith

Gith Race by meltodowno 

The Races of Varterra by Molemanking 

Gith by sandmote


Githzerai

 Githzerai, custom race by Elbacone 

Githzerai by Grod_The_Giant


Gloaming

 Gloaming (Forgotten Realms) by Dark Sun Gnome 

Gloaming by AgenderArcee


Gnoll

 Porting More Races to 5E: Feytouched, Gnoll, and Gjengangr (4E Revenant) by Wartex1

Races (Gnolls, Bangaas, and Killoren. Oh my!) by TopCheese 

Gnoll by Ravinsild

Gnoll by bunnynoah 

Gnoll by Protato

Gnoll by Grod_The_Giant

Gnoll by SociopathFriend

Gnoll by notXanathar

Gnolls and Aardgnolls by sandmote


Gnorc

Gnorc by gatewatcher 


Gobling

Gobling by SpawnOfMorbo


Goblinoids

Playable goblinoids by Rfkannen and Ralcos 

Playable Goblinoids, Revisited by Ralcos and Rfkannen

Monkey goblins from pathfinder converted to 5e. by Rfkannen 

Hobgoblin PC by Snig 

Monster Races - Duergar, Goblin, Lizardfolk, & Kobold by Geodude6 

Several Homebrew items for godless campaign (1 class, 1 subclass, 2 races) by bloodshed343 

Goblin by Markoff Chainey 

Bugbear by Ralcos

Zendikar Goblin by Jsketchy 

Goblin by Wryte 

Bugbear by hellgrammite 

Goblin by Outrider

Goblin by JNAProductions


Golem

Flesh Golem by Crisis21

Demi Golems by mcumoric


Golemite

Golemite by jinjitsu 


Goliath

The Goliath, Mountain Nomads by Ralcos 


Gorebreed

Gorebreed by Wolfiee 


Gorilla

 Help me balance a homebrew Gorilla race by Cadburylion 


Gravetouched

Gravetouched by CubeB 


Green Martians

Green Martians by Grynning 


Grimlock

Grimlock by AgenderArcee


HOrc

HOrc by SpawnOfMorbo


Hadozee

The Hadozee for 5e! by Dark Sun Gnome 

 Hadozee (Spelljammer/Stormwrack) by Dark Sun Gnome 


Hag

Hag by Yddisac


Hagspawn

 Hagspawn by Dark Sun Gnome 


Half-Races

Half-Cyclops PC help wanted =D Thread started by Icenoble, build by Ursus the Grim

Half-Giant and Half-Ogre races by Ralcos

Half-Drow 5e homebrew race by eleazzaar 

The Races of Varterra by Molemanking 

 Half-Illithid by DracoKnight 

Daelkyr half-bloods for 5e by Belac93 

Half-Ogre (ogrillon) by RavenJovan 

Half Breed System by Erniemist 

Half Demon by Wulfskadi 

Half-Dwarf by bunnynoah 

 Half-Faerie Dragon by bunnynoah 

Half-Oni by ES Curse 

Aasimar-Tiefling Hybrid by Feuerphoenix 

Kitsune-Nise by VertDeLion 

Half-Kenku by Popinjay 

Neptunian by SkyFury 

Half-Nymph by JNAProductions 

Half-Vampire by Specter 

Earth Touched, Gnomesti, and Lillalee by bunnynoah

Half Dwarf by Dankus Memakus 

Half-Ettin by bunnynoah

Half-Gnoll by bunnynoah 

Half-illithid by Inevitability 

Half-Hobgoblin by bunnynoah 

Half-Dwarf/Mul by ChaosRonin

Half-Troll by bc56

Half-Hag by Xihirli

Half-Hobgoblin by arcaneshield

Half-Oni by DogNamedMonk

Half-Aasimar/Half-Orc by Cybird13

Half-troll by Ettina

Half-Rakshasa by Sir_Popard

Half-Catfolk by Black Socks

Half-Vampire by Bjarkmundur

Half Elf/Tiefling by nickl_2000

Half Dragon by Nielspeterdejon

Half-Ogre by P. G. Macer


Hamadryad

Hamadryad, Player Race for 5th Edition by RazDelacroix 


Hantu

 Hantu - A race of Tikbalang and Tengu by Ceiling009 


Harpy

Monstrous race/subclass combinations. Trolls! Slaadi! Yuan-ti! Harpies! by Rfkannen 

 High Harpy Race by Pyon 

Harpy by Wryte 

Harpy by Steel Mirror

Harpy by BatCrooks

Domesticated Harpy by werescythe


Haunted Armor

Haunted Armor by Trandir


Hive-Mind Bird Flock

Hive-Mind Bird Flock by EkulNagrom


Hobgoblin

Hobgoblin PC by Snig 

Kingdoms of Kalamar Hobgoblins by bastard.zen

Hobgoblin by The Jack

Hobgoblin by PhoenixPhyre


Hydra-Born

Hydra-Born by CrusaderJoe


Igni

Igni by Ranckorr


Illumian

 "But a phrase is all that you need to know" Illumians for 5e by Amnoriath 


Imago

 Imago (The Chaos Gnomes) by Dark Sun Gnome 


Imp

Imp Player Race by DracoKnight 

Imp by Greywander


Inkling

 Inkling (Splatoon) Player Race by Maroy 


Ironsects

Ironsects by BerzerkerUnit


Jackalfolk

Jackalfolk (Khenra) by werescythe


Jovian

Jovian by bunnynoah 


Kalashtar

Kalashtar started by tmjr6, made by Arkhios 


Kasatha

Kasatha by HamboneKablooey


Kastidril

Kastidril by EnderDwarf 


Kender

Dragonlance Races - The Kender by Dark Sun Gnome 

 The True Kender Race by ImSAMazing 

 The Kender (Dragonlance) by Dark Sun Gnome 


Kenku

PC Race - Kenku by DracoKnight 


Khaasta

The Khaasta - Updated for 5th by Dark Sun Gnome

 The Khaasta (Planescape) by Dark Sun Gnome 

(These are different)


Khajiit

 Khajiit (Elder Scrolls: Skyrim) as a 5e Player Race by DracoKnight 


Kheprian

Kheprian by theTraveler456


Killoren

 Killoren / Wilden homebrew conversion race by eleazzaar 

Races (Gnolls, Bangaas, and Killoren. Oh my!) by TopCheese 


Kind

The Kind by JNAProductions 


Kiroptera

The Races of Varterra by Molemanking 


Kitsune

 Kitsune Race for 5th Edition by Pyon 

Kitsune by VertDeLion 

Kitsune by zeek0

Kitsune by demonslayerelf

Kitsune by Vartiöda 


Kneydknuja

Kneydknuja by Protato


Knome

 Dragonlance Races - The Knome by Dark Sun Gnome 


Kobolds

Playable Kobolds! by Ralcos

Playable Kobolds V2! by Ralcos

Kobold race and subraces (campaign specific) by PotatoGolem 

 My Attempt at making a PC Kobold Race by Forum Explorer 

Monster Races - Duergar, Goblin, Lizardfolk, & Kobold by Geodude6 

Kobolds by JNAProductions 

Kobold by AnimusBane 

Kobold by bc56

Kobold by JNAProductions


Korobokuru

 Korobokuru by Dark Sun Gnome 


Kraken

Kraken by JNAProductions


Krinth

 Krinth (Forgotten Realms) by Dark Sun Gnome 


Lemurfolk

Lemurfolk by Unktena


Libran

The Libran by RazDelacroix 


Liir

Liir by Abenadia


Likho

Likho by Steel Mirror


Lizardfolk

Lizardfolk by Ursus the Grim 

Monster Races - Duergar, Goblin, Lizardfolk, & Kobold by Geodude6 

 Lizardfolk by Gr7mm Bobb 

Lizard-Folk by Deviantheart 

Lizardfolk by eleazzaar


Longneck

Longneck by BatCrooks


Lotarran

The Races of Varterra by Molemanking 


Luminary

Luminary by Metalarcher


Lungaris

Lungaris by bunnynoah


Lurikeen

Lurikeen by Venardhi


Lycan/Lycanthrope

Lycanthrope by DracoKnight 

Lycanthrope by Crafty Cultist

Lycan by Nimlouth 

Lycan by Scocas

Lycanthrope by trtl


Maenad

Maenad by Ixidor92

Maenads by sandmote


Magmagore

Magmagore by Sariel Vailo 


Magmin

The Nothic and the Magmin as PC races by DracoKnight 


Markiplier

Markiplier-A Race With Two Subraces by JNAProductions 


Mathuin

Homebrew Race: The Mathuin by TylertheCreator 


Matryoshka

 Race: The Matryoshka by Submortimer 


Mechamorph

Mechamorph by Ventruenox


Medusa

 Medusa by RavenJovan 


Mender

Mender by Madfellow 


Merfolk

New 5e Player Race: Merfolk by Argothair 

Deepwater Merfolk by GuesssWho 

Merfolk by DiscipleofBob 

Shallows Merfolk by VertDeLion 


Merrow

The Merrow by Venardhi


Mind Flayer

Mind Flayer by PhoenixPhyre 

Mind Flayer by Wryte 

Mindflayer by stewstew5

Mind Flayer by BerzerkerUnit

Mind Flayer by Juicy Kisses


Minotaur

D&D 5e Minotaur Playable Race by Thrathgnar 

Minotaur by RedWarlock


Minotaurling

Minotaurling by CrusaderJoe


Modrons

Playable Modrons! by ThatKreacher 

Rogue Modron by Ralcos

 Planescape Player Race: Exile Modron by RazDelacroix 

 Revised Rogue Modron by Ralcos 


Mongrelfolk

Mongrelfolk Homebrew 5e race by eleazzaar 

Mongrelfolk by JNAProductions


Monster

Monster Characters by Grynning 


Morigana

Morigana by Jervis


Morph

Morph by Loorlgh


Mortis

 Undead player race by Ghost Dragon


Mothfolk

Mothfolk by Scripten

Lunoth by bunnynoah

Mith by BatCrooks


Moulg

Moulg by Phhase


Mul

 Goliath with subtle-ish adjustments, what do you think? Started by Arkhios (also has Mul)

Mul by hellgrammite 

Myconid

Myconid by LoneStarNorth 

Myconid by zminseo

----------


## Twelvetrees

*New Individual Races (cont.)*
*Spoiler: N-Z*
Show


Nac Mac Feegle

Nac Mac Feegle by Castiel1


Naga

Naga by sharkster

Naga by Yddisac

Serthis by BatCrooks


Narwhal

Narwhal by RickAllison 


Nathri

The Nathri - updated for 5th by Dark Sun Gnome


Neanderthal

Neanderthal PC Race by Grynning 


Needle-Worm

Needle-Worm by JBPuffin


Nephilim

Nephilim by Crisis21 

Nephilim by NinjaLemur247

Nephilim v0.2 by SaigonTimeMD


Neptunian

Neptunian by SkyFury 


Nereids

Playable Underwater Race: Nereids by Steel Mirror 


Nezumi

Nezumi by Dark Sun Gnome 

 The Nezumi by Dark Sun Gnome 


Night-Gaunt

Night-Gaunt by Requilac

Lovecraftian Night Gaunt by Requilac


Nokken

The Races of Varterra by Molemanking 


Norker

Norker by mkirshnikov


Norn

Norn (from Guild Wars 2) PC Race by DracoKnight 


Nothic

The Nothic and the Magmin as PC races by DracoKnight 

Nothic by JNAProductions


Nycter

The Nycter (Playable Race) by Ralcos


Ogre

Ogre by Iqoniq 

Ogre by John Out West


Oni

Oni by Wryte 

Oni by Steel Mirror


Oozefolk

Oozefolk by Trandir


Orc

Orc (Abyss/Tuskless) by SpawnOfMorbo 

Orcs of Draenor by Ralcos 

Orcish subraces and barbarian sub-class by PotatoGolem 

The Races of Varterra by Molemanking 

 B-E-T-A's PC Orc Race by B-E-T-A 

Gray Orc (Forgotten Realms) by Dark Sun Gnome 

Orc by Ajam

Orc by JNAProductions 


Owl

Owl by BloodSnakesCha


Pangol

Pangol by ImNotTrevor


Patchwork Creation

Patchwork Creation by JNAProductions 

Patchwork Creation Mk II by JNAProductions


Peroxxi

Peroxxi by SunderedWorldDM


Phrenic Half-Giant

Phrenic Half-Giant by JNAProductions


Pikachu

Pikachu by EkulNagrom 


Pixie

 Pixie homebrew race feedback by Areinu 

Pixie by Night Eternal 

Pixie by JNAProductions 

Pixie by Mark Hall


Planetouched

 Axani and Cansin: Law and Chaos Planetouched by Wartex1


Platapari

Platapari by sandmote


Ploofles

 Ploofles, the Little Balls of Fluff. A playable race by SodaDarwin 


Plumber

Plumbers by JNAProductions 


Pokemon

Pokemon by Rune Knight


Pony

 Pony Race by JNAProductions 

Player Race: Pony by RazDelacroix 

My Little Pony Races for D&D 5e by DigoDragon 

Pony by rynosaur94 


Promethean

Prometheans by bunnynoah 


Prydainii

Prydainii by Tzi 


Pseudodragon

 Pseudodragon PC Race by DracoKnight 


Pterran/Pterafolk

 Pterran - Dark Sun Playable Race by Dark Sun Gnome 

Pterran - Dark Sun PC Race by Dark Sun Gnome 

Pterafolk by mcumoric


Rakshasan

Rakshasan by ravencroft0


Raptor-folk

Raptor-folk by mcumoric


Raptoran

Race: Raptoran by Tintenseher 

Raptoran/Otherbird like people. by WolfpackDragon 


Raptorik

Raptorik by BatCrooks


Raven

Raven PC Race by Thenidiel 


Ravenfolk

Ravenfolkby Keundt 


Ravenous

 Ravenous Race by Sitri 


Reaper

 Reaper by DracoKnight 


Reborn

Reborn by Bannan_mantis


Revenant

 Porting More Races to 5E: Feytouched, Gnoll, and Gjengangr (4E Revenant) by Wartex1


Rilkan

Rilkan by Ixidor92

Rilkan (Mishtai) by Ixidor92

Rilkan by Ixidor92


Rockfell

Rockfell by Yunru


Sahuagin

Sahuagin by zminseo


Saiyan

Saiyan by BigB


Satyr

Satyr by JNAProductions 

Satyr PC Race by DracoKnight 

Satyr by solidork

Satyr by Endal


Saurian/Saurial

 Saurian Races, Because Dinosaurs by ReturnOfTheKing 

Races of Kombat, Revived by Ralcos 

Saurian Player Race (Converted from Titan's Grave) by DracoKnight 

Races of Kombat, Revived Revived by Ralcos 

Saurian by sterling vermin 

Saurial by Whiles


Scaleborn

Scaleborn by VertDeLion 


Sephirot

Sephirot by VertDeLion 


Serpentfolk

Serpentfolk by InfiniteNothing


Servitor

Servitor - 5e Race by DracoKnight (named by Mith) by DracoKnight 


Settler

 Settler, race for 5e by EnderDwarf


Shad

The Shad - Updated for 5th by Dark Sun Gnome 

 The Shad - Planescape by Dark Sun Gnome 

(These are different)


Shadar-Kai

Shadar-Kai by Ralcos 


Shadowkin

Shadowkin by gavinator154


Shardmind

Shardmind and Deva Conversion 4e->5e by Ralanr 

 Shardminds by JBPuffin 

 Shardmind for 5e by DracoKnight 

Shardmind (another version) by JBPuffin

Shardmind by sandmote


Sharkpeople

Sharkpeople by Fredaintdead 


Shifter

Converting Skinwalker Races from Pathfinder (Shifter variant) by Kryx 

Barbarian, Bard, Warlock, Ranger, Rogue, Changelings, Shifter changes/additions by Steampunkette 

Shifter by lunaticfringe 

Shifter Awakened Beast by Marcloure


Shokan

 Races of Kombat by Ralcos 

Races of Kombat, Revived by Ralcos 

Races of Kombat, Revived Revived by Ralcos 


Simialus

 Simialus Race by Sitri 


Skarn

Skarn by Ixidor92

Skarn (Mishtai) by Ixidor92

Skarn by Ixidor92


Skeletons

Skeletonbound Soul by BerzerkerUnit

Gravelords by Greywander


Slaad

Monstrous race/subclass combinations. Trolls! Slaadi! Yuan-ti! Harpies! by Rfkannen 

Of Anarchic Blood (The Demi-Slaadi Race) by Ralcos 


Slaymate

Slaymate by Rater202


Slime

Slime Race by JNAProductions 


Sloth Folk

Sloth Folk by Amdy_vill 

Sloth-folk by mcumoric

Sloth-folk (second version) by mcumoric


Slyth

 Slyth (Forgotten Realms) by Dark Sun Gnome 

Slyth by AgenderArcee


Snow Witch

Snow Witch by Steel Mirror


Spirit Folk

Spirit Folk by Dark Sun Gnome 


Soltairien

 Presenting a new, original 5e Race: Soltairiens by Korasyl 


Soul-Forged

Soul-forged by PhoenixPhyre


Soul Golem

Soul Golem by greel


Soulstitched

 Race: Soulstitched by Lappy9001 


Space

Space by JNAProductions


Spellscale

SpellScale by cavalieredraghi 


Sphinx

Sphinx by Sir_Popard


Sprite

 Sprite by RavenJovan 


Squirrel

Squirrel, Tree (Grey) by Zinoph


Star Spawn of Cthulhu

Starspawn of Cthulhu


Strigoi

Strigoi Race by Askorn 


Succubus/Incubus

 Succubus/Incubus by RavenJovan 

Succubus by Wryte 

Succubus by Jeivar

Succubus by 47948201


Swanmay

Swanmay by P. G. Macer


Sylvari

Sylvari started by Sir cryosin, made by Ninja_Prawn


Taiphlo

Taiphlo by Mr.J


Talking Dog

Talking Dogs by Grynning 


Tarkatan

 Races of Kombat by Ralcos 

Races of Kombat, Revived by Ralcos 

Races of Kombat, Revived Revived by Ralcos 


Tarrasque

Tarrasque by JNAProductions


Tau

Tau Playable Race by JNAProductions 


Tauri

Tauri by RoninLoganX


Tem

Tem by JNAProductions


Tenarimar

Tenarimar by bunnynoah 

Tenarimar redux by bunnynoah 


Terminator

T-Series Advanced Warforged (Terminators) by Zaile


Thelidian

Thelidians by BerzerkerUnit


Thri-Kreen

Thri-Kreen Playable Race!!! by Ralcos

Thri-Kreen Redone Redux! by Ralcos

Thri-Kreen by Davrix

Thri-Kreen by Mancer

Psionic Thri-Kreen by sandmote

Thri-Kreen by Undyne


Tibbit

I'm a Cat! Tibbits by Belac93 

Tibbits! Race by JNAProductions 

Tibbit by JNAProductions

Tibbit by Sir_Popard


Tigard

Tigard by VertDeLion 


Toy

Toy racial abilities started by Rebecca-47 


Treeborn

The Treeborn by Ralcos 


Trolk

Trolk by BerzerkerUnit


Troll

Monstrous race/subclass combinations. Trolls! Slaadi! Yuan-ti! Harpies! by Rfkannen 

Troll by Wryte 


Tsakáli

5e Homebrew Race: Tsakáli by Xne7 


Tsukumomimi

Tsukumomimi by Ezekiel Moon 


Turtlefolk

Turtlefolk by robbie374 


Tyranid Gaunt

Tyranid Gaunts by JNAProductions 


Uldra

 The Uldra (Frostburn) by Dark Sun Gnome 

Uldra by RavenJovan 


Undead

Undead as subracial option by Marcloure 

Undead by Yddisac


Undine

Undine by JNAProductions

Undine by Lightmagemike


Unicorn

Unicorn by Jorgumander


Ursaren

Ursaren by bunnynoah


Vaghan

New Race Creation Attempt Vaghan by Falinmer 


Vajra

Vajra by Shiryu


Vampire

A player of mine wants to be a vampire from level 1, help! Thread started by Rfkannen, suggestions by Ramshack and kestrel404

 Necromancer Class by intregus 

Vampire Player Race by DracoKnight 

Vampire by CunningKindred 

Vampire by Nykolo

Vampire by Yddisac

Vampire by foL

Vampire by JNAProductions

Ravnican Vampire by zinycor


Vanjir

5e Homebrew Races for homebrew setting by McNinja 


Varukyl

5e Homebrew Races for homebrew setting by McNinja 


Vegepygmy

 Four new Character Races for Examination by Laurefindel 


Verling

Verling by LiteralMachine


Vishkanya

Race: Vishkanyas by Zejety 


Vixayne

Vixayne by KittenMagician


Volodni

 The Volodni by Dark Sun Gnome

Volodni by M Placeholder


Vrent

Vrent by bc56


Vril

Vril by Xuldarinar


Vrusk

Vrusk by Tawmis


Waddle dee

Waddle dee by mcumoric


Wara

The Wara - A homebrewed race by LordFluffy 


Warborn

 Warborn by Demon Tongue 


Warforged

Warforged race (pre-UA, with subraces) by anaximander19 

Warforged by Gr7mm Bobb

 Warforged Subraces by DracoKnight 

Warforged 5e by DracoKnight 

 Warforged PC Race by WarrentheHero 

 The Forged: An alternative Warforged adaption for my homebrew setting by Stavrost 

Modular Warforged by bunnynoah


Wendigo

Wendigo by GuesssWho 

Complicated Wendigo by GuesssWho


Werebear

Vikingesque Werebear Mutant by Rossebay


Werelings

Werelings, Small Shapeshifters, 5e Homebrew Race by eleazzaar 


Werewolf

Werewolf by Twop

Werewolf by Edge


Wesper

Wesper by sandmote


Whale Kin

Whale Kin by Marcotix


Wightling

Custom DnD 5th Edition Race: The Wightling by ImSAMazing 


Wilden

 Killoren / Wilden homebrew conversion race by eleazzaar 


Witch

 Witch race 5e by GoldenDwarf 


Witness

Witness by Mechanix


Wolf-kin

Wolf-Kin by Jaavaletdahaka


Woodcrafter

Woodcrafter by mcumoric


Worgen

 Worgen Race (Loosely based on Warcraft Worgen) by Oramac 


Wukong

Wukong by colombianbambam


Wyrmling

Wyrmling by Davrix


Xvart

Xvart by traskomancer


Yarzirian

Yarzirian by Tawmis


Yllvara

Yllvara by Saelethil


Yuan-Ti

Monstrous race/subclass combinations. Trolls! Slaadi! Yuan-ti! Harpies! by Rfkannen 

 Yuan-Ti Malison by RavenJovan 

 Yuan-Ti Pureblood by RavenJovan 

Yuan-Ti by DracoKnight 

Yuan-Ti by Wryte 


Yugoloth

Yugoloth by Yddisac


Zenkaya

Zenkaya by bunnynoah


Zern

Zern - Playable Race by Diego Havoc 


Zombie-related

The curse of the Zomber. A playable race for 5e by Rfkannen

Zombling by jinjitsu

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Classes*

*Barbarian* *Spoiler: Full Class Changes/Additions*
Show


Here Comes The Wild by Amnoriath 

Hyena Totem by Ralanr 

Barbarian, Bard, Warlock, Ranger, Rogue, Changelings, Shifter changes/additions by Steampunkette 

Rage Reborn, a Barbarian remix by Amnoriath 

 Totem Warrior variant features, Dragon Totem, and a primal path: Ragechemist by Arkhios 

Painted Totem Warrior (Updated) by Arkhios

 Two-weapon fighting simple fix for barbarian character by Ghost Dragon 

 Fighting Styles by RakiReborn 

 Kraken Totem by Satyrnine 

Wolverine totem by clash

Bull Totem by WhiteWolf 

Storm Herald: Cliff by Protato

Storm Herald buff by Protato

Crocodile Path of the Totem Warrior

Totem of the Rat by Jackekal

Spirit of the Toad by WhismurWanders

Path of the Berserker fix by Segev

Revised Barbarian/Ranger by Amechra

Anger Point Barbarian by theVoidWatches

Path of the Totem Warrior options by suplee215

Berserker Fix by saucerhead

Variant Reckless Attack by Bannan_mantis

Path of the Totem Warrior: Spider by Segev

Rage Damage Tweak by KOLE

Barbarian Fixes by Dark.Revenant

Barbarian and Monk Fighting Styles by Amechra

Expanded Options for Totem Warriors and Storm Heralds by sandmote

Barbarian Rage Damage Variant by Composer99

Berserker level 3 reworking by Segev

Totem Warrior Option: Monkey by Segev

Hyena Totem by Nuptup

Barbarian T3 & T4 Boost started by Saelethil

Barbarian Tweak by BerzerkerUnit

Ranged Barbarian Optional Features by Garfunion

Storm Herald Rework by Kane0

The Barbarian, Unchained by GalacticAxekick

Path of the Berserker revision by MoleMage

Index Card Fixes by Eno Remnant

Changes for Barbarians by PhoenixPhyre



*Spoiler: Barbarian Subclasses*
Show


Fighter Barbarian Primal Path Homebrew by BRKNdevil 

Incarnum Barbarian Subclass by BRKNdevil 

Wild-Bonded subclass: Barbarians with badass battle buddy beasts by Sindeloke 

More Strength, the Solution to Every Problem by Amnoriath 

Weekly Subclass Workshop by Anubis Dread 

Geomancer (Subclasses/Ranger Class Remake) by CrusaderJoe 

Wrath of My Ancestors(Barbarian Subclass) by Amnoriath and BRKNdevil 

Barbarian, path of the skald. by Rfkannen

A butt load of homebrew subclasses by BRKNdevil 

Hybrid archetypes. Archetypes that mimic the effect of multiclassing by Rfkannen 

Barbarian Archetype: Dervish by Ghost Dragon

5e Homebrew - DiBastet's Subclasses (of Alancia) by DiBastet

Orcish subraces and barbarian sub-class by PotatoGolem 

 Barbarian Primal Path: Totem of the Drake by DiscipleofBob 

 Primal Path: Path of the Reaver by Wartex1 

New Primal Path: Wind Walker by fattybear

Barbarian Path (Path of the Reaver) by RATHSQUATCH 

New Primal Path: Shout Master by fattybear 

Wild-Bonded subclass: Barbarians with badass battle buddy beasts by Sindeloke 

Primal Path of the Drunk Rampager by fattybear 

Path of the Warden - Barbarian path option SonsOfSauron 

Demonic Barbarian by Mr.Gompers 

Rage Mage by Scarce 

Warrior of Darkness (BoVD Update to 5e) by Fyndhal 

Barbarian Primal Path: Rage Mage by ChubbyRain 

Barbarian Primal Path: Fury Mage by ChubbyRain 

 Beastmaster Barbarian (Ranger replacement part 1 of 3) by Grynning 

Primal Path: Path of the Bone Collector by Wartex1

Barbarian Primal Path: Path of the Dragon by Submortimer 

 Diablo 2 Classes by intregus 

Warrior of Darkness by Fyndhal

Barbarian Path: Path of the Fin by Submortimer 

Barbarian Path: Path of Iron by Submortimer 

Barbarian: Path of the Warcryer by Silvanshei 

 Barbarian Archetype-Sacrier by JNAProductions 

 Frostrager (Barbarian Path) by Starsinger 

Fiendish Frenzy (Barbarian Primal Path) by TopCheese 

 Kraken Totem by Satyrnine 

 Dragon Totem by Satyrnine 

 Barbarian Primal Path: Slayer by Lord Ruthe 

 Barbarian Primal Path: Path of the Archangel by miner3203 

Path of the Skald (Barbarian Subtype) by Demon Tongue 

 Barbarian Primal Path: Path of the Brawler by Submortimer 

 Barbarian: Path of the Inner Storm by Goober4473 

 Barbarian - Spellcasting Primal Path by jinjitsu 

 Barbarian Path: Path of the Punisher by RakiReborn 

 Barbarian - Path of the Ravaged Spirits by Dark Sun Gnome 

 Riftcutter (Planar-themed Barbarian Path) by Grynning 

 "Path of the Psycho", a Barbarian subclass by Atomos 

 Mindslayer, a barbarian subclass for 5e by EnderDwarf 

Primal Path: Path of the Juggernaut by WarrentheHero 

 Hellraiser Barbarian Archetype by CartmanTuttle 

 RakiReborn's take on some commonly homebrewed sub-classes by RakiReborn 

 Barbarian Path: Path of the Viking (dual wielding barbarian) by RakiReborn 

 Barbarian Path: Path of the Ancestors by RakiReborn 

 A New Rage Mage by PeteNutButter 

 Barbarian Path: Path of the Dual Talons (dual wielding barbarian) by RakiReborn 

Barbarian Primal Path: the Harbinger by The Machine 

Path of the Titan by jinjitsu 

Plains Descendant by AmbientRaven 

Path of the Protector by JRDS 

 Path of the Thaneborn by tombowings 

Ragechemist by Arkhios 

Ragechemist (Updated) by Arkhios

Beastrider by Grynning 

Barbarian Path: The Blood-Drunk by Revlid 

Path of the Beast Man by RATHSQUATCH 

Path of the Slayer by RATHSQUATCH 

Angry Arcanist by DracoKnight 

Path of the Beserker by TripleD 

Path of the Jotunborn by Mechanix 

Path of the Runescarred by Mechanix

Ancestral Warrior by BulletMagnet 

Path of the Doom-Seeker by Revlid 

Path of the Bolter Witch by Amechra 

Path of the Hookmaster by Secret Wizard

Path of the Tarantula by Demon Tongue 

Soul Rager by TCoop

Primal Path of the Fist by DarkEclipse747 

Path of the Azure by longshotist

Path of the Bloodstorm Blade by Dralnu 

Pyro by JRDS

Path of the Taken by Mourne 

Path of the Reaver by RATHSQUATCH 

Path of the Primordial by Wryte

Path of the Psycho by Atomos

Path of the Moonstrider by Tesla_pasta

Giant Barbarian by Spellbreaker26

Path of the Brawler by AngryJesusMan 

Path of the Sabre Cat by Tyranius 

Path Of The Hunter/Serial Killer by Deviantheart 

Firestorm Berserker by Llama513 

Path of Fury by BattleMonkeyz

Path of the Emissary by Secret Wizard

Path of the Mountainblood by Edge

Path of the Dragon by dragsaw

Path of the Strider by AgentMaineSIGMA

Path of the Flying Axe by AgentMaineSIGMA 

Path of the Savage Fiend by Mortis_Elrod 

Path of the Warsong by AgentMaineSIGMA 

Path of the Dragonfire by Pampukin

Path of the Giantkin by AgentMaineSIGMA 

Path of Steelskin Barbarian by Wartex1 

Primal Path of the Juggernaut 2.0 by WarrentheHero 

Path of the Celebrant by Amechra

Path of the Earthshaker by Belzique

Path of the Lycan by MagneticKitty

Thoughtful Rager by suplee215

Path of the Soul Warrior by Legokeiki

Savage by Crisis21

Path of the Earthshaker by Belzique

Path of Troll by UniqueAndItsOwn

Shout Master Primal Path by Protato

Path of the Glacier by Rerem115

Path of the Green Fist by Nifft

Path of the Monster by Mourne Path of the Mountain by Legimus

Path of the Skinchanger by PhantasyPen

Path of the Weave Breaker by Clodix367

Rage Mage by BerzerkerUnit

Master of the Cold Rage by DuctTapeKatar

Path of the Jotunkin by Natnizer

Path of the Warchief by Lightmagemike

Path of the Pack Leader by ciarannihill

Path of the Center by Thanatos 51-50

Path of the Alien by Fire Tarrasque

Path of the Protector by ZenBear

Path of the Wave Breaker by Clodix367

Path of the Singularity by Amechra

Path of the Reaver by pygmybatrider

Path of Antipathy by Keith Necrokar

Path of the Blood Shaman by MoleMage

Path of the Lycan by Blackflight

Path of the Everlasting by Aodh

Path of Gluttony by Aodh

Barbarian of the Cold Rage by DuctTapeKatar

Path of the Lunari by Vogie

Path of the Mad Chemist by Vogie

Path of the Rage Mage by superninja109

Path of the Sohei by Grod_The_Giant

Path of Shifting Fury by Grod_The_Giant

Path of the Seer by sandmote

Path of the Fist by Grod_The_Giant

Spell Eater by Grod_The_Giant

Primal Path of the Rage Mage by Arkhios

Path of the Awakened by MagneticKitty

Path of the Phoenix by Kr15t0ph3r

Path of the Giant by AgentMaineSIGMA

Path of Dumb Luck by nickl_2000

Path of the Iron Will by Bjarkmundur

Path of the Relentless by Bjarkmundur - revision of Path of the Iron Will

Path of the Relentless (second version) by Bjarkmundur

Path of the Pack Master by Man_Over_Game

Skald by Heavenblade

Path of the Spirit Vessel by sengmeng

Leywalker by Breccia

Path of the Iron Will by Bjarkmundur

Primal DragonSlayer by Garfunion

Path of the Mutating Frenzy by Ranckorr

Path of the Shaman by Sexyshoeless

Path of the Colossus by Legimus

Path of the Battlerager by sengmeng

Path of the Blazebringer by Amechra

Path of the Brute by RATHSQUATCH

Savage Leader by SleeplessWriter

Path of the War Chief by Kingsluger

Path of the Forerunner by Ivellius

Path of the Wildcaster by Maxidion

Legendary Dragoon by BerzerkerUnit

Path of the Viking Warrior by NOMster

Path of Unshackled Steel by Edge

Path of the Weretouched Master by NOMster

Path of the Guardian Protector by sandmote

Path of the Bloodied by nickl_2000

Path of the Spellbound by Nicrosil

Path of the Sleeping God by Fylu02

Path of the Slayer by Yunru

Path of the Brawler by Sexyshoeless

Runescarred Avenger by Man on Fire

Path of the Striker by Deadfire182

Path of the Pack Hunter by Whiskeyjack8044

Path of the Flowminder by Fnissalot

Path of the Explorer by JNAProductions

Path of the Hurler by Damon_Tor

Path of the Warden by Spectrulus

Path of the Doom Slayer by SaigonTimeMD

Path to Valhalla by sengmeng

Path of the Cannonade by NotPrior

Path of the Spriggan Gnome by Segev

Psionic Barbarian by Theodoxus

Path of the Brawler by Crucius

Path of the Retiarius by KOLE

Path of the Cavemother by Aodh

Path of the Rage Mage by thereaper

Runebound Thane by MrStabby

Path of the Bureaucrat by RickAsWritten

Path of the Howling Dervish by Amechra

Path of the Mutating Frenzy by Ranckorr

Path of the Druid by Grod_The_Giant

Path of the Bloodstorm Blade by Edea

Path of the Magefury by Edea

Path of the Oracle by Amechra

Path of the Open Plains by Rerem115

Path of the Shredder by BerserkerUnit

Path of the Battlesinger by nickl_2000

Path of the Bell by mcumoric

Path of the Hulk by Diovid

Hulking Fury by Segev

Path of the Nightmare by mcumoric

Path of the Sun by mcumoric

Path of the Dead King by Lvl45DM!

Path of the Mad by mcumoric

Path of the Runescarred by Ikedashi

Path of Panic by RickAsWritten

Path of Steel by Lvl45DM!

Path of Possession by Damon_Tor

Path of the Symbiote by Rater202

Path of the Gunzerker by sengmeng

Rage Mage by LumenPlacidum

Oathbound Barbarian by BerzerkerUnit

Path of the Abyssal Soul by MustaKrakish

Path of the Titan by Damon_Tor

Path of the Reaver by Ilerien

Path of the Voidwalker by Ralanr

Path of the Horde Leader by nickl_2000

Path of the Stampede by Iscarabaid

Path of the Open Plains by Rerem115

Gluttonous Slime Gullet by BerzerkerUnit

Path of the Dragon Queen by Edea

Path of the Old Wall by Arnink

Path of the Wardancer by Catullus64

Path of the Troll-kin by Damon_Tor

Frog Sage by quindraco

Path of the Endless Stomach by sandmote

Path of the Crimson Diaper by sengmeng

Path of the Root by MoleMage

Path of the Shotgun Messenger by gloryblaze

Path of the Spiritwalker by BerzerkerUnit

Path of Whirling Steel by sandmote

Path of the Fury Fist by Skrum

Lightning Barbarian by oogaboogagoblin

Path of the Blindfighter by RickAsWritten

Path of Recklessness by sengmeng

Path of the Walled Heart by BerzerkerUnit

Lycanthrope by GalacticAxekick

Path of the Stoic by GalacticAxekick

Unnamed Subclass by oogaboogagoblin

Path of the Reaver by WhiteWolf

Trance Warrior by Psyche

Path of the Cannibal by sengmeng

Path of the Besieger by D&D_Fan

Path of the Tarrasque by MutantDragon

Path of the Cultist by Bhu

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Bard* *Spoiler: Full Class Changes/Additions*
Show


Cantor, Minstrel, and Skald: a bard remix by Sindeloke 

5e spellcasting less bard discusion started by Rfkannen, stats by weaseldust (7th post)

 Spell-less Bard by corjest 

 Spell-less Bard for 5e and Primeval Thule by Psikerlord 

Bardic Music - Invocations-like songs by WrittenInBlood 

Mundane Bard by GalacticAxekick 

Muggle Bard by GalacticAxekick

Mundane Bard by GalacticAxekick

Bard Revision by Endal

Modified Magical Secrets by PhoenixPhyre

Variant Multiclass: Bard by Jormengand

Adjusting Magical Secrets by PhoenixPhyre

Variant Class Features by Giegue

Half-Caster Bard by Amechra

Bard, reimagined as a half-caster by Sindeloke

Half-Caster Bard by H_H_F_F

Index Card Fixes by Eno Remnant

Perform Action by BerzerkerUnit



*Spoiler: Bard Subclasses*
Show


Homebrew Hedge Wizard for 5e by xyianth 

Bardic College - College of Pied Pipers by T.G. Oskar 

Cantor, Minstrel, and Skald: a bard remix by Sindeloke 

Weekly Subclass Workshop by Anubis Dread 

College of Illumination for Bards by AstralFire 

A butt load of homebrew subclasses by BRKNdevil 

Bard Archetype: Warrior Poet by ASchmimdt 

5e Homebrew - DiBastet's Subclasses (of Alancia) by DiBastet

 Bard: College of Legends by sheker 

Bard College (College of Music) by RATHSQUATCH 

Master of Masks by Scarce 

Bard College: College of the Golden Fiddle by The_Doctor 

 Bard Archetype: College of Metal by demonickin0 

Bard College: The College of Ooc (The META-Knights) by Submortimer 

Bard College of Archaeology by drspper1 

 Bardic College (College of the Maestro) by TopCheese 

Bard College of Deception by BulletMagnet 

 The College of Dirgesingers by Michael7123 

 Bardic College: College of Song by UristMcRandom 

College of Fortune and College of Two Courts by sterling vermin 

Bardic College of Folklore (the "princess" bard) by Grynning 

College of Guidance by This be Richard 

College of the Macabre by Giegue 

Bardic College: Cantor by Dracoknight

College of the Hero by Arcaneblunder 

College of Spheres by Revlid 

College of Emblems by Revlid 

College of Secrets by Othesemo 

College of Relics by zeek0

College of the Macabre by Giegue 

College of Rock by Rerem115 

College of the Spheres by Revlid

Spelldancer by clash

College of Luck by clash

College of Juggling by PapaQuackers 

College of Barbers by jinjitsu 

College of the Dance by retaliation08 

College of the Chord by Beechgnome 

College of Ecdysiast by Ezrulie 

College of the Macabre by Wufflykins 

College of Ridicule by SlashGordon 

Icesinger by Llama513

Spy by JRDS

College of Dance by Chandrisa

College of Enchantment, College of Music by RATHSQUATCH 

The College of the Macabre by Giegue

College of Aid by jinjitsu

College of the Armchair General by Scorpion_Strike

College Of Streetwalkers by JNAProductions 

College of the Gun by PaladinX

College of Dread by Silkensword

College of Repose by Chevallaine

College of Insanity by Requilac

College of Requiems by Chevallaine

College of Song by clash

College of Puppetry by JNAProductions

College of Etymology by DMThac0

College of Dirges by Giegue

College of Rock by flavoredpickle

College of Optics by MoleMage

College of Constellations by Fnissalot

College of the Storm by Grod_The_Giant

College of Luck by Bannan_mantis

College of Lithium by Clodix367

College of Dragons by Serafina

College of Desecration by Giegue

College of Mentalism by Vogie

College of Gentlemanly Behavior by theVoidWatches

College of Stars by theVoidWatches

College of Desecration V.2 by Giegue

College of Elocation

College of Epic by Ranikirn.

College of the Virtuoso by Grod_The_Giant

College of Satire by RavynsLand

College of the Luchador by nickl_2000

College of the Fist by theVoidWatches

College of Fraternity by Kingsluger

College of Guns by Daphne

College of Curiosity by AgentMaineSIGMA

College of Desecration by Giegue

College of Invocations by Crisis21

College of the Bold by Fnissalot

College of Chaos by AgentMaineSIGMA

College of the Cantor by Grod_The_Giant

College of Songs that Gladden the Heart by DracoDei

Faustian College by Vogie

College of Might by Remixcrash

College of the Pied Piper by Crisis21

College of Professors by Nicrosil

College of Medicine

College of High Music by Amechra

College of Fables by thisdude9001

College of Birdsong by sandmote

College of Hymns by sandmote

College of Plautus by theVoidWatches

College of Rhythm by Yunru

College of Metal by NotPrior

College of Metal by Ventruenox

College of Stories by foL

College of the Wassailer by MoleMage

College of Fellowship by Damon_Tor

College of Mimes by plutarch120

Gravesinger by SleeplessWriter

College of Marshalling by sandmote

College of Explosions by DaFlipp

College of Law by sengmeng

College of the Brush by thisdude9001

College of Lanterns by MoleMage

College of Command by Admael

College of the Barbed Tongue by Ben Cummings

College of the Composer by Isaac Blue

College of Musical Theater by sengmeng

College of Defiance by Phhase

College of Fearmongering by mcumoric

College of Arcana by Mark Hall

Revised College of Arcana by Mark Hall

College of Fates Beloved by Phhase

College of Blade Dancing by Hitakoh

College of Falconry by mcumoric

College of Fishery by mcumoric

College of Gospel by CountDVB

College of Prestidigitation by mictrepanier

College of Musicians by BerzerkerUnit

College of the Forest by kosh49

College of Mortality by Giegue

College of Library Sciences by BerzerkerUnit

NecroDancer by Robezpierre

College of Reputation by Snowben Gaming

College of the Celebrity by Kuulvheysoon

College of Confounding by John Cribati

College of Karma by sandmote

College of Laments by Ilerien

College of Electrifying Sports Entertainment by DaFlipp

College of Heroes by oogaboogagoblin

College of Thanes by Mark Hall

College of Rock by Oramac

College of Culinary Arts by not_a_fish

College of Sword Dance by Hiro Quester

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Cleric* *Spoiler: Full Class Changes/Additions*
Show


 Alternate Knowledge Domain by Strill

 New Cleric Cantrips by weaseldust 

Cleric (Warlock Style) by R.Shackleford 

Favored Soul by Arkhios

Forge Domain Tweak by Surrealistik

Trickery Domain Revision by Trustypeaches

War Domain Redux by stoutstien

Cleric Variant: Priest by JulesF

Death Domain fix by Mai

Variant Class Features by Giegue

Revised Trickery Domain by Jtl

Blessing of the Trickster (enhanced) by SpawnOfMorbo

Modified Nature Domain by Jordan1st

Upgrading the Trickster Cleric by Segev

Index Card Fixes by Eno Remnant

War Domain Revision by GalacticAxekick

Life Domain Revision by GalacticAxekick



*Spoiler: Cleric Subclasses*
Show


[5E D&D] Cleric Homebrew by Surrealistik 

Dragon Magic! By Ralcos

Magic Domain by BranMan 

Madness Domain & The Harlequin Roguish Archetype by Amechra 

Hybrid archetypes. Archetypes that mimic the effect of multiclassing by Rfkannen 

5e Homebrew - DiBastet's Subclasses (of Alancia) by DiBastet

Need advice on homebrews for a campaign by DragonBones 

Divine Domain: Magic Domain by Samhaim 

Ur Priest by Still_I_Rise 

(Yet another) Magic Domain by boxfox 

Madness Domain by Dire_Stirge 

The Mistwalker (cleric sea domain) by Reatlvl99 

 Strength, Travel, and Magic Domains by weaseldust 

Cleric Earth Domain by Chells 

Cleric Domain: Iop by JNAProductions 

 Madness Domain Cleric, Lightning Speed Monk by fattybear 

Lore Domain by Levism84 

 Hellfire Cleric Domain by DracoKnight 

The Dragon Priest - Another Cleric Domain by DracoKnight 

 Custom Cleric and Wizard Pseudo-Subclass Options for My Settings by Erik Woodhollow 

 Water Domain Cleric by WarrentheHero 

 Travel Domain by Feddlefew 

Nature and War Domain (Goodbye Druid/Paladin) by SpawnOfMorbo 

 Cleric Domain - Festhall (Forgotten Realms) by Dark Sun Gnome 

Cleric Domain: Travel by CartmanTuttle 

 RakiReborn's take on some commonly homebrewed sub-classes by RakiReborn 

 3.5 SRD cleric domains overhaul by WrittenInBlood 

 Two New Domains - Dream (Night) & Travel 

Cleric Darkness Domain by Belac93 

Clerics of the Roman Empire (new domain, gods) by Grynning 

Cleric Domain: Blood & New Elf: Ahjkasha by KoyukiTei13 

Divine Domain - Hunt Domain by Kellendros95 

Arcana Domain by Goran 

Phoenix Priest by DracoKnight 

Charm Domain by Discord 

Glory Domain by DracoKnight 

Hearth Domain by zeek0 

Spider Domain by ImSAMazing

Undeath Domain by Giegue 

Revelry Domain by tombowings 

Aritfice, Charm, Community, Darkness, Destruction, Luck, Madness, Nobility, and Travel Domains by WrittenInBlood

Earth Domain by King539 

 Undeath Domain by Giegue 

Festival Domain by Haldir 

Domains: Shadow and Madness by Squiddish

Forge Domain by Marcotix

Domain: Time by Gr7mm Bobb

Domain: Industrial by jinjitsu

Invention Domain by FishBot 

Darkness Domain by JamesIntrocaso 

Undeath Domain by Giegue

Protection Domain by Bugado25

Domain: Dragonspeaker by Giegue 

Priest by Giegue 

Blasphemy Domain by Giegue

Blackwater Domain by Demolicious 

Sea Domain by MrStabby

Self Domain by RATHSQUATCH 

Mind Domain by RATHSQUATCH 

Loa Domain by pygmybatrider

Destruction Domain by Surrealistik

Urban Domain by jinjitsu

Hearth Domain by zeek0

Luck Domain by Ugganaut

Community Domain by iTookUrNick

Domain of Celebration by FishBot

Cleric of Pain by Rerem115

Time Domain by Lycan999

Madness Domain by Silkensword

Fate Cleric by DarkPI 

Sufferance Domain by MagneticKitty

Ruin Domain by zeek0

True Beauty Domain by NYpurdy

Ur Domain by zeek0 

Love/Beauty Domain by JNAProductions

Undeath Domain by Giegue

Domain: Art by AureusFulgens 

Hearth Domain by Santra

Plague Domain by Grear Bylls

Evangelism Domain by nickl_2000

Alcohol Domain by perryflower

Grammaton Cleric by sengmeng

Night Domain by Erst

Silence Domain by MoleMage

Air Domain by nickl_2000

Water Domain by nickl_2000

Plant Domain by nickl_2000

Animal Domain by nickl_2000

Grit Domain by Clodix367

Fraternity Domain by Fnissalot

Stars Domain by SunderedWorldDM

Gluttony Domain by Ivellius

Domains: Beauty, Civilization, Destruction, Fortune, Moon, Ocean by Sand Fox

Famine Domain by Grod_The_Giant

Ocean Domain by Grod_The_Giant

Revelry Domain by gavinator154

Stars Domain by SunderedWorldDM

Blackwater Domain by JNAProductions

Storm Domain by jaappleton

Pantheist Domain by Mark Hall

Strength Domain by Ivellius

Despair Domain by AgentMaineSIGMA

Freedom Domain by Marcotix

Crime Domain by FrancisBean

Destiny Domain by Ivellius

Inspiration Domain by theVoidWatches

Wandering Domain by Vogie

Self-Sacrifice Domain by DracoDei

Change Domain by Admael

Undeath Domain by Great Dragon

Domain of Middle Management by nickl_2000

Domain: Demagogue by Rawrawrawr

Inquisition Domain by KnightOfLain

Smiling One Domain by Aodh

Travel Domain by sandmote

Rivalry Domain by sandmote

Martyrdom Domain by Oerlaf

Battle Domain by Myzzrym

Primordial Domains by BobMacBobson

Water Domain by Trask

Pharoah Domain by Maxiboy

Abyssal Domain by Langsley

Revelry Domain by Teaguethebean

Spirits Domain by AdAstra

Animal Domain by JNAProductions

Ruin Domain by Magicspook

Gunpowder Cleric Domain by Awful

Claw of Luthic by Aodh

Yurtrus Domain by Aodh

Protection Domain by sandmote

Domain: Webs of Darkness by JNAProductions

Madness Domain by nickl_2000

Destruction Domain by sandmote

Primal Domain by mcumoric

Luxury Domain by Edea

Darkness Domain by P. G. Macer

Ocean Domain by mcumoric

Revised Ocean Doman by mcumoric

Prophecy Domain by GalacticAxekick

Hunt Domain by mcumoric

Living Abyss by Rater202

Celebration Domain by sandmote

Fortune Domain by CountDVB

Vengeance Domain by hawkwind

Elemental Domains by supercereal

Eminence Domain by traskomancer

Merriment Domain by werescythe

Subjugation Domain by werescythe

Grief Domain by thisdude9001

Evil Domain by MrStabby

Earth Domain by Oerlaf

Void Cleric by Zecrin

Prosperity Domain by Greywander

Tremor Domain by sandmote

Shadow Domain by Saelethil

Serendipity Domain by Ilerien

Winter Domain by P. G. Macer

Fey Domain by P. G. Macer

Conquest Domain by Jervis

Long Night Domain by Jervis

Dreams Domain by MrStabby

Dragon Domain by P. G. Macer

Strength Domain by P. G. Macer

Moon Domain by DarkMoon250

Exorcism Domain by GalacticAxekick

Chooser of the Slain/Soul Guide Domain by Zaile

Harvest Domain by Damon_Tor

Cooking Domain by nickl_2000

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Druid* *Spoiler: Full Class Changes/Additions*
Show


Wild Shape Fixes - Because It's OP by JamesIntrocaso 

Wildshape Homebrew by Easy_Lee 

The Druid, revised by unbeliever536 

Alternative Druid of the Lands by Markoff Chainey 

 Another Wild Shape Fix by Sindeloke 

Alternative Ranger Class, plus Scout and Beastmaster Druid by weaseldust 

Druidic Circle of the Spirit (and some Land Druid spell lists) by hellspawnfish 

 DiBastet's Wildshape Redux by DiBastet 

Wildshape Homebrew by Easy_Lee 

Druid rework by Tzi 

Druid Revision by Markoff Chainey 

Swiftshaping (Wildshape variant) by Theodoxus 

New Lands for Druids by The Ship's dog 

Alternate uses for Wildshape by Protato 

Substitute Druid Circle Spells

Circle of Blight by Giegue

Additional Beast abilities for Druid Wild Shape Options by sandmote

Revised Druid by Protato

Stonehenge Druid by Kyutaru

Elder Treant Transformation by WillJGonzalez

Expanded Options for Land Druids by sandmote

Tweaking the Circle of Spores by wayfare

Circle of Land Revamped by Jon talks a lot

Druid using Pact Magic by Sorinth



*Spoiler: Druid Subclasses*
Show


Project Lightbringer: Subclasses by Dire_Stirge 

Weekly Subclass Workshop by Anubis Dread 

Geomancer (Subclasses/Ranger Class Remake) by CrusaderJoe 

Druid Circle- Circle of the Wyrm by Das_Uberboat 

Druid Archetype: Circle of the Wild Hunt by ASchmidt 

5e Homebrew - DiBastet's Subclasses (of Alancia) by DiBastet

 Druid Circle: Circle of the Sky by Wartex1 

 New Druid Subclass: Circle of the Barren (Walker in the Wastes pseudo-conversion) by Wartex1 

Circle of the Old Faith by SonsOfSauron 

 Druid Archetype - Circle of Life by Ghost Dragon 

Circle of the Cinder: A Pyromancer Druid by Wartex1 

Circle of the Fist by JNAProductions 

 Druid Circle of the Watchers by AtrumAngelus 

 Druid Circle Homebrew - Circle of the Fleshshaper by richieroot 

 Circle of the Sun by JNAProductions 

 Druid Circle - Circle of the Night by Kellendros95 

Druidic Circle of the Spirit (and some Land Druid spell lists) by hellspawnfish 

 Festive Druid Circles (Holly and Ivy) by weaseldust 

Yet another shaman iteration: Druid Circle of the Spirits by Arkhios 

 Druid Path - Veilminder (planar travel theme, Riftcutter Barbarian companion class) by Grynning 

 Druid Archetype: Natures Ally; Putting the companion back in animal companion by AmbientRaven 

 Druid Archetype - Circle of the Beast by jprepo1 

Circle of Plagues by Ivellius

Circle of the Opposable Thumbs by TundraBuccaneer

Circle of Calling by RATHSQUATCH 

Circle of the Scale by DracoKnight

Circle of the Many by Beechgnome 

Circle of the Silver Moon by Beechgnome 

Circle of the Wyrm by YouCanTry 

Circle of the Sky by JamesIntrocaso 

Circle of the Lycan by Oramac

Circle of Calling, Circle of Pestilence by RATHSQUATCH

Natures Warrior by Llama513

Circle of the Emerald Spiral by Dark Sun Gnome 

Circle of the Warden by AngryJesusMan 

Circle of the Bear by Grizl' Bjorn 

Circle of the Sky by JamesIntrocaso 

Circle of the Blossom by Liran Sterling

Circle of the Swarm by The Cats

Circle of the New Moon by Akayer

Circle of Gravity by Kovaud 

Circle of the Spider by Xarra

Spirit Guardian by Llama513

Circle of Blood by Ferrin33

Circle of the Lycan by Oramac

Circle of Demons by clash

King of Beasts by Crisis21

Circle of the Avenger by Grod_The_Giant

Circle of Blight by Giegue

Circle of the Swamp by Humfred

Circle of Progress by Ivellius

Circle of the Far Stars by WarrentheHero

Circle of Blight by Giegue

Circle of the Conclave by Icecaster

Circle of Spirit-Talkers by PhoenixPhyre

Circle of Awakening by Vogie

Circle of Blight by Giegue

Circle of the Elements by RickAsWritten

Circle of the Seasons by Grod_The_Giant

Circle of Breath by Magic Myrmidon

Circle of Blood, Circle of Paganism, Circle of Weather by KoyukiTei13

Circle of the Kami Guardian by The Cats

Circle of Vermin by Grod_The_Giant

Circle of Flames by rahimka

Circle of the Stars by Evil the Cat

Circle of the Outer Planes by sandmote

Circle of the Unknown by ScrtAgentSteve

Circle of the Lanayru Marsh by AureusFulgens

Circle of the Elemental Warrior by nickl_2000

Circle of Flame by nickl_2000

Circle of Stone by Xenoph0n

Circle of Flame by KorvinStarmast

Circle of Flames by Blackflight

Circle of Omens by MoleMage

Circle of the Fossil by RickAsWritten

Circle of the Wastes by Oerlaf

Circle of Ironwood by KOLE

Circle of the City by Fnissalot

Circle of Skinwalking by Vogie

Circle of Sand by gloryblaze

Circle of Power by Mystical-man

Skinweaver by Evorox

Circle of Breath 1.1 by Magic Myrmidon

Circle of Blood by Phhase

Circle of the Pocket Monster by nickl_2000

Conjure Steed  Circle of Spores posted by TheNavyBlues

Circle of the Spirit by Jtl

Circle of Avenging by sandmote

The Circle of Eyes by SleeplessWriter

Circle of Reclamation by sandmote

Circle of the Great Feast by KragBrightscale

Circle of an Alien World by werescythe

Circle of the Beast by Yakk

Symbiotic Druid by The4bestgame

Circle of the World Tree by JimseTran

Circle of Spirit Guidance by sandmote

Circle of Hoodoos by mcumoric

Circle of the Crystalline by RickAsWritten

Circle of the Beast by Hitakoh

Circle of Fall by mcumoric

Circle of Megafauna by mcumoric

Circle of Arcana by Saelethil

Circle of Spirit by MoleMage

Swarm Druid / Circle of Vermin by Daaaaabs

Circle of the Beast Spirit by thisdude9001

Circle of the Full Moon by Loek

Circle of Stones Riches by BerzerkerUnit

Circle of the Pack by Snowben Gaming

Circle of the Fifth Element by nickl_2000

Circle of Seeking by sandmote

Circle of Flora by JNAProductions

Circle of Irons Might by BerzerkerUnit

Circle of Soul Eating by werescythe

Circle of Witchcraft by Greywander

Battle Warden by BoutsofInsanity

Circle of the Tempest by tzurk

Circle of Communion by LightningStrike

Hell Druid by somerandomhuman

Circle of Storms by sandmote

Circle of the Unnamed Owlbear by Jervis

Witch Doctor by Old Harry MTX

Circle of Anubis by Blackflight

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Fighter* *Spoiler: Full Class Changes/Additions*
Show


The Revised Eldritch Knight: Giantitp's First 5e Fighter Fix by Zweisteine 

The True Champion by Amnoriath 

Homebrew Fighter Maneuvers based on Tome of Battle by BRKNdevil 

Double Standard Wizard by SpawnOfMorbo 

High Level Martial Maneuvers by Scarab112 

Retraining the Master of War(Battlemaster fix) by Amnoriath 

The Soldier (Fighter Fix) by CrusaderJoe

The Fighter (With 110% More Identity) by ChubbyRain 

New Fighting Style: Striking [Microbrew] by Thanatos 51-50 

Two New Fighting Styles by Ziegander

Three new fighting styles by Sindeloke 

 Witcher Class by Submortimer  (Fighting style at bottom)

 New Fighting Styles by Torched Forever 

 The Fighter (13th Age Inspired) by ThermalSlapShot 

A Better Battle Master (and minor fighter chassis fixes) by Sindeloke 

5e Fighter Ziegander Style by Ziegander 

5e fighter tweaks, because errybody seems to be doing them by Gnomes2169 

Races of Kombat, Revived by Ralcos 

3 class modifications; the ki warrior, the arcane knight, and the book priest by Rfkannen 

Fighter, Lord of Battle [5e Fighter Remake/Fix/Whatever] by TopCheese 

Versatile Weapon Fighting Style by Fightmaster 

 New BM manouvers by Malifice 

New Battlemaster Maneuvers by Ruslan 

 The Dawn of War, 5e Fighter remix by Amnoriath 

 Spawn of War: Fighter Redesign by SpawnOfMorbo 

 Fighting Styles by RakiReborn 

 Champion Alternative class feature by Ivogel 

 New Battlemaster maneuvers by desero clades 

New Fighting Style - Daisho by jinjitsu 

New fighting styles for a modern game by Gfrobbin84 

Fighter Fix by Matticusrex 

Champion Fix by dropbear8mybaby 

Fighter Fix by DracoKnight

Fighter Fix by GalacticAxekick

Tweaked Fighter by Ziegander

Fighter Revision: Reactive Fighter by Deleted

Finesse Fighting Style by WhiteWolf 

Fighter Revision (Martial Manoeuvres) by GalacticAxekick

Buffed Eldritch Knight by LeonBH

Battlemaster Reskin (Marshall) by RATHSQUATCH

Revised Fighter by Matticusrex 

Fighter / Champion Fix by AngryJesusMan 

Fighter Upgrades by AvatarVecna 

Fighter Tweak by Kane0 

Champion Redux by cogsworther 

Brutal Fighting Style by Gr7mm Bobb

Fencing Fighting Style by Waker of Winds

Champion, Arcane Archer, and Samurai Variants by GabesHorn

Revised Fighter by GalacticAxekick

Houserules and Fighter Overhaul by GalacticAxekick

Revised Fighter by superninja109

Fighter Reworks by Lord Von Becker

Revised Fighter by cesius

Champion Rework by Yormungand

Redesigned Fighter by R.Shackleford

Fighter Remix by Composer99

Samurai: a fighter re-something by sengmeng

Purple Dragon Knight Revised by SpawnOfMorbo

Cavalier ACF by Trandir

Revised Fighter, Revised by GalacticAxekick

Minor Changes to Arcane Archer by heavyfuel

Fighter: Reworked by GreyBlack

G&G Fighter by JNAProductions

Echo Knight Tweaks by Loek

Revised Battlemaster and Champion by Chaosmancer

Revised Fighter Concept by GalacticAxekick

Fighter rebuild by Theodoxus

Psi Warrior by Grod_The_Giant

Integrating Superiority Dice into the Fighter by Gurgeh

StancesA new maneuver mechanism for all Fighters by PhoenixPhyre

Fighter alternate/additional class features started by Saelethil

Alternate Feature to give all Fighters Maneuvers by Ulsan Krow

Fighter Stances by PhoenixPhyre

Simple Revised Champion by Greywander

Champion revision by tzurk

Eldritch Knight revision by Old Harry MTX

Banneret (Purple Dragon Knight) revision by Ilerien

Minimalist Champion rework by johnbragg

Champion revision by Yakk

Battlemaster Maneuver revision by paladinn

Rebalanced Fighter by Ulsan Krow

Champion Changes by SociopathFriend



*Spoiler: Fighter Subclasses*
Show


Alternate paths 5e by Spacehamster

Martial Archetype - Weapon Master by T.G. Oskar 

Prestige Classes (and Others) Re-Worked as Archetypes by giles92 

Dragon Fighter Archetype by Grey Watcher 

Fighter Martial Archetype: Commander by Hytheter 

I Mastered The Dark Sword, as Commanded by His Majesty.... by Grey Watcher 

Fighter Martial Archetype (Viking) by SpawnOfMorbo 

Weekly Subclass Workshop by Anubis Dread 

Fighter's ToB Archetypes by SpawnOfMorbo 

Fighter Martial Archetype: Enlightened Warrior by Kerleth 

Kensai fighter subclass, for great justice by Gnomes2169 

A fighter archetype and a sorcerer bloodline by hymer 

Fighter Martial Archetype (The Combatant) by CrusaderJoe

A butt load of homebrew subclasses by BRKNdevil 

Hybrid archetypes. Archetypes that mimic the effect of multiclassing by Rfkannen 

You Are A Pirate! - Swashbuckler subclass for Fighters by Sindeloke 

Psychic Warrior fighter subclass by Ralcos

 Homebrew Archetypes desperately needing some feedback by Samhaim 

 Warriors of Renown: New options for fighters! by Kerleth

Blackguard as a Martial Archetype by Ninja_Prawn 

Gladiator: A Fighter Archetype by Flashy 

Magitech Templar - Iron Man (Martial Archetype) by Scarce 

Martial Archetype - Gladiator (A warrior that rewards brazen action) by SonsOfSauron 

Eldritch Variant: Fighter and Ranger subclass by Leuku 

What Pathfinder failed to do.(Fighter Archetype) by Amnoriath 

 Soulknife, Fighter Archetype by meltodowno 

 Martial Archetype: Cavalier by Wartex1 

 Magus Archetype for Fighter by Stan

Ranger as a Fighter Subclass (Ranger replacement part 3 of 3) by Grynning 

Fighter Subclass: The Knight & new Fighting Style by AmbientRaven 

Fighter Subclass: Guardian Fighter by Leuku 

Cavalier - Custom Fighter Martial Archetype by Raven3182 

 O Holy Knight - Fighter Archetype by nerk

 Divine Subclasses - Fighter and Rogue by ZenBear 

 Diablo 2 Classes by intregus 

 Ninja_Prawn's Samurai and Ronin Martial Archetypes by Ninja_Prawn 

 Martial Archtype: Kensai by Submortimer 

Fighter Martial Archetype: Brute by Submortimer 

Fighter Martial Archetype: Vanguard by Submortimer 

"Draw." Gunslinger martial archetype for 5e by Belac93 

Fighter Martial Archetype: Armiger by Submortimer 

Fighter Martial Archetype: Storm Knight by Submortimer 

The Myrmidon, Determination Personafied by SodaDarwin 

Fighter Martial Archetype: Vector by Submortimer 

New Fighter Archetype: The Runepriest by bloodshed343 

 5e Homebrew: Fighter Archetype: The Warrior by QuadraticW 

Fighter Archetype- The Ancient Legionnaire by notrinium 

 FF-style Dark Knight fighter archetype by Porkslope 

 Tactician-Fighter Archetype by JNAProductions 

 [Updated v2] Fighter Archetype- The Ancient Legionary by notrinium 

 Void Bringer / Alternate Fighter Archetype by Shang 

 Custom Fighter archetype - Spellblade by Autocon 

 Homebrew Fighter Archetype - The Blademaster by Deadandamnation 

 Fighter Archetype: Graceful Pugilist by Nowhere Girl 

 Fighter Archetype: Tempest by Calen 

 Fighter Martial Archetype: The Pugilist by Submortimer 

Fighter Archetype "Commander" by Kurt Kurageous 

Fighter Martial Archetype (Squad Leader) by SwordChuck 

 Like we need more firearms (subclasses) by Anonymouswizard 

 Fighter Martial Archetype: The Divo (Whipmaster) by SpawnOfMorbo 

 The Assailant - An INT-Based Non-Caster Fighter Archetype by Fast Jimmy 

 Intelligent Character Options by RakiReborn 

Audacious Contender Martial Archetype by Edge 

 Samurai, a fighter subclass for 5e by EnderDwarf 

 The Strategist (Fighter Sub-class) by AvatarVecna 

 Martial Archetype: Psychic Warrior by UristMcRandom 

Cavalier Archetype Ideas by Cocolito 

 Sun Soul Warrior/ Firebender (Martial Archetype and Half-Elf/Human Subrace) by Keundt 

Spear Master fighter subclass by LegioCaelorum 

Gladiator Fighter Archetype by Grynning 

Fighter Archetype: Hexblade by Submortimer 

Dragoon - a Final Fantasy themed Fighter subclass by Grayfigure 

Dragoon by DracoKnight

Fighter [Field Medic] Archetype by Centik 

Pact Sworn - Fighter Archetype by Spectre9000 

Theorycrafting a Knight Radiant (a Stormlight Archive ideas thread) by Grayfigure 

Brawler (5e Fighter Variant/Kit) by LordFluffy 

Hexblade an Eldritch Knight Variant by AugustNights 

Grenadier - Martial Archetype by jinjitsu 

Samurai / Iajutsu Master by JamesT 

Specialist by LordFluffy

Warlord by R.Shackleford 

 Archer, Swashbuckler, Street Fighter by Machiknight 

Dark Knight by Professor Gnoll 

 Lord of Cinderfall by DracoKnight 

Warden by Ninjadeadbeard

Shieldbasher by DracoKnight 

Battle Dancer by ravencroft0 

Pit Fighter by Secret Wizard 

Protagonist by Rerem115 

Temple Knight by Dracoknight

Samurai by AmbientRaven 

Braggart by Amechra 

Gunslinger by DragonSorcererX 

Martial Archetype: Soulblade by Firalas 

Crusader by Artagon 

Chivalrous Knight by CunningKindred

Master of Chains by Quintus Vorenus 

Eldritch Vanguard, Knight, Samurai by Ziegander

Bloodhound by Secret Wizard

ChronoKnight by PapaQuackers

Runic Warrior by PapaQuackers

Warlord by thereaper

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Fighter (cont.)**Spoiler: Fighter Subclasses*
Show


Phoenix Knight by PapaQuackers 

Gunslinger by Oramac

Sorrows Vassal by PapaQuackers

Frost Samurai by PapaQuackers

Kite Lord by DracoKnight

Weapon Master by Shiryu

Primal Knight by EldritchAnomaly 

Blood Knight by Deivantheart

Samurai by Ethambutol

Banner Lord by bogsworththe3rd 

Fusilier by Chellgame

Shovel Knight by sorryjzargo

Martial Adept by Surrealistik 

Dark Knight by Crisis21 

Knight Protector by Ivogel

Soldier by JRDS

Grand Couturier by Ninja_Prawn

Warrior of the Dancing Chain by Llama513 

Psychic Warrior by ATHATH 

Veteran by fattybear 

Herald of Chronepsis by PapaQuackers 

Masonic Warrior by Artagon 

The S.O.L.D.I.E.R. by PapaQuackers 

Brawler by Sindeloke 

Grappler by Surrealistik 

Ravager by AngryJesusMan 

Samurai by Llama513

Wanderer by StarvingGamer

Bloodhound by Secret Wizard (post #2)

Zealot by HolyEggplant

Boxer by Easy_Lee

Dervish by miburo

Weapon Master and Legendary Warrior by Nu

Skirmisher and Scout by Ugganaut

22 New Maneuvers for Battle Master fighters and Martial Adepts by Nu

Gun Master by PaladinX

Tormentor by Silkensword

Essence Fighter by Scarfking

Aberration by Requilac

Blood Knight by zombiecurse

Blood Knight  updated by zombiecurse

Fencer by nickl_2000

Warlord by hellgrammite

Scout by Ruchalus

Rune Warden by Secret Wizard

Bulwark by Morvram

Swift Blade by Nergalus

Bladedancer by Kouta

Sword Marshal by Oerlaf

Duelist by Silkensword

Martial Artist by MagneticKitty

Weapon Master by Fellentos

Tactician by tmjr6

Blade Dancer by Atomic_Templar

Brawler by Legimus

Clockwork Warframe by PhoenixPhyre

Blade Dancer by ciarannihill

Grand Master by Bannan_mantis

Sharpshooter by Protato

Warforged Juggernaut by BRKNdevil

Spellsword by A Fat Dragon

Callused Archtype by Clodix367

Weapon Master by Fellentos

Myrmidon by Fellntos

Sentinel by Bannan_mantis

Dreadnought by Aodh

Chevalier by AngryJesusMan

Heavy Infantry by AngryJesusMan

Fighter Archetype by crysis41

Final Hero by Ninja_Prawn

Combat Medic by SleeplessWriter

Bulwark by pygmybatrider

Librarian Delver by Darkstar_Child

Duelist by Silkensword

Mage Hunter by tigerpuppy

Warrior by demonslayerelf

Mutation Warrior and Bladebound by Grod_The_Giant

Balefire Knight by Grod_The_Giant

Martial Psion by AgentMaineSIGMA

Destined Warrior by nickl_2000

Warlord by theVoidWatches

Knight by Blackflight

Duelist by superninja109

Swordlord by Amiel

Chronomancer by Bjarkmundur

The Possessed by sandmote

Psychic Warrior by sandmote

Fencer by Eichhrnchen

Enlightened Warrior by nickl_2000

Green Knight by Crisis21

The Bone Knight by Amnoriath

Adept Replicator by moonfly7

Weapon-master by PhoenixPhyre

Willforger by Vogie

Pit Fighter by Krobar

Berserker by ZenBear

Juggernaut by sengmeng

Arsenalist by Calen

Void Survivor by Vogie

Warlord by Hawk7915 

Knight by Blackflight

Shadow Knight by Sleepless Writer

Sniper by Tzun

Shikensu Warrior by BerzerkerUnit

Guilder by Lanth Sor

Irradiated by RickAsWritten

Knight by Yunru

Mountaineer by Myzzrym

Corruption Touched by sandmote

Arcane Gunslinger by Fylu02

Shield Saint by Trandir

Vanguard by Trandir

Invisible Fist by BerzerkerUnit

Jedi by sengmeng

Thug by Theodoxus

Sidekick Fighter by mictrepanier

Combat Medic by sandmote

Mariner by Emongnome777

Vaunt Knight by sandmote

Ghostwalker by sandmote

Absorber by mictrepanier

Fencer by Nagog

Psi-Knight (e10) by SpawnOfMorbo

Olympian by BerzerkerUnit

Monster Hunter: Three Fighter Subclasses by OnceIWasABard

Calligrapher by Lvl45DM!

Constellar by MoleMage

Paladin and Ranger by Grod_The_Giant

Corpsman by eunwoler

Froghemant by RickAsWritten

The Hero by theVoidWatches

Dungeoncrasher by sengmeng

Pact Knight by Yakk

Soulbreath Warrior by BerzerkerUnit

Aegis Seeker by PhoenixPhyre

Spellsword by incBlot

Physical Paragon by clash

Quick Knight by mcumoric

Chef by nickl_2000

Tribal Warrior by mcumoric

Otherworld-Warrior by mcumoric

Warrior of Pandemonium by mcumoric

EarthShaker by Dardartan

Woodland Wanderer by Saelethil

Feywild Warrior by Blackflight

Crusader by nickl_2000

Sym-Soldier by Rater202

Kineticist by LecternOfJasper

Wrestler by Vaklor4

Stormscar Fighter by MoleMage

Basic Rifleman by sengmeng

Magitech Mercenary by RickAsWritten

Dragonstone Warrior by Snowben Gaming

Iaido by Barebarian

Aerial Knight by Ogrillian

Student of the Five Rings by sengmeng

Hoplite by Ben Cummings

Hildolfr by Arkanist

Dwarven Defender by Ilerien

Cowpuncher by gloryblaze

Riskbreaker by BerzerkerUnit

Rhinohide Fighter by Mark Hall

Crusader by Mark Hall

Liege by Ulsan Krow

Bandit by Mark Hall

Skald by Mark Hall

Warden by Mark Hall

Coinslinger Fighter by nickl_2000

Kensei by Spacehamster

Souknife by sengmeng

Warden by Lvl45DM!

Bushido Duelist by crazydude369

Dragon Rider by MutantDragon

Drinker of Life by Psyche

Heavy by not_a_fish

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Monk* *Spoiler: Full Class Changes/Additions*
Show


Surrealistik's Monk Homebrew by Surrealistik 

Monk Way of the Spider and Perfect Self Fix by Wartex1 

 The Way of Four Elements by AmbientRaven 

 Alternative Monk Class Feature: Zen Archery by weaseldust 

 Way of Four Elements Monk Remastered by Dralnu 

Way of the Four Elements Remastered by Dralnu

 Way of the 4 Elements Monk as a 1/3 caster by WrittenInBlood 

Monk subclass fix: way of the four elements by Balgoroth 

Monk Rework by Kryx 

Way of the Four Elements by Ugganaut

Way of Shadows Variant by Arkhios

Monk Fix by Secret Wizard

Monk of the Four Winds (Way of the Four Elements Fix) by Llama513 

Fix for Four Elements by Phelan Boots

Vampire (monk reflavor) by Grizl' Bjorn 

Fist of the Four Elements (Four Elements Monk Fix) by UristMcRandom 

Outlander/Voidwalker by AgentMaineSIGMA 

Revised 4 elements monk by clash

Monk Revision (no ki or stunning strike) by Lalliman

Revised Way of the Cobalt Soul by JDanton

Way of the Sun Soul Remastered by JDanton

Way of the Four Elements Revised by MagneticKitty

Way of the Four Elements Redux by Kane0

Revised Way of the Drunken Master by Jtl

Revised Way of the Sun Soul

More Way of the Four Elements Techniques by Segev

Four Elements Monk Revision by Kane0

Sun Soul Revised by Greywander

4 Elements Monk  Revamped by HPisBS

Rewriting the Monk by Yunru

Monk Rewrite/Redesign by Scripten

Way of the SEVEN Elements Monk by Xihirli

Variant Feature: Monk Rage by Wasp

Revised Kensai Monk by Greywander

Monk Rework by mr_stibbons

Psionic Way of the Four Elements by Grod_The_Giant

Monk base class tweaks by Kane0

Monk Fix discussion started by Merudo

Sun Soul Rework by Nicomo Cosca

Revised monk by Greywander

Monk alternate/additional class features started by Saelethil

Tweaks to Ascendant Dragon Monk by TerrorSweats

Flurry of Blows tweak by BerzerkerUnit

Monk tweaks by Greywander

Way of the Elements by Snowben Gaming

Way of the Sun Soul revision by Amechra

Way of the Sun Soul revision by BerzerkerUnit

Monk Homebrew by metalith

Index Card Fixes by Eno Remnant

Modular Monk by Lord Ruby34



*Spoiler: Monk Subclasses*
Show


Surrealistik's Monk Homebrew by Surrealistik 

Dragon Magic! By Ralcos

Monk Subclass: Jedi by Human Paragon 3 

Modern Mongoose Monks by Amnoriath 

Monk Subclass: Path of the Weapons Master by Leuku 

weapon master monk archetype by Rfkannen

Monk Subclass: The Kensai by AgentPaper 

(DND NEXT) Warcraft orc blademaster monk archetype by Mechaviking 

Custom Monk Archetype: Disciple of a Thousand Fists by Easy_Lee 

A butt load of homebrew subclasses by BRKNdevil 

Monk Archetype: Way of The Enlightened Fist by Ghost Dragon 

Atavist by Amnoriath 

Monk Archetype: Way of the Sacred Fist by Ghost Dragon 

Monk Way of the Spider and Perfect Self Fix by Wartex1 

The Spirit of The Wild (Monk Discipline) by NeoSeraphi 

Monk Subclass: Way of the Vision Master by fattybear 

 Homebrew Archetypes desperately needing some feedback by Samhaim 

 Omm....  *THWACK!*  "Message for you, sir!" by Jurai 

New Monastic Tradition: Way of the Phoenix by fattybear 

Way of the drunken Fist by Uzgul 

Monk (The Way of Hard Knocks) by RATHSQUATCH 

Monk - Way of the Sword Archetype by Strudel110 

The D&D 5th Edition Monk: Way of the Jedi by Marcelinari 

My Take On The Jedi Knight as a Monastic Tradition by DracoKnight 

Monastic Tradition: Way of the Dragon by Submortimer 

 Whistling Fist (Monk Archetype Inspired by EverQuest) by Easy_Lee 

 Monastic Tradition: Way of the Soulknife by Submortimer 

5e Monk Path of Celerity by Gr7mm Bobb 

 Monastic Tradition: Way of the Assassinating Fist (Ansatsuken) by Submortimer

Monastic Tradition: Way of the Relaxed Fist by Submortimer 

Monk Archetype - Way of the Gods by Citan 

Vigilante Monastic Tradition by DracoKnight 

[Monk] Elemental Path Variants (WiP) by UXLZ 

Way of the Dragon (DBZ-inspired monk) by Fralex 

 Madness Domain Cleric, Lightning Speed Monk by fattybear 

Way of the Six Gates (Monk tradition) by cooldes 

The Jedi: a Monk Subclass by Dralnu 

Way of the Jedi by Dralnu 

Way of the Jedi by Dralnu 

Way of the Jedi by Dralnu 

Monk - Way of the Empty Bottle by Halflens 

 Monk Way of the Worldsong by WarrentheHero 

 Monastic Tradition: Way of the Closed Fist by SwordChuck 

Monk: The Way of the Kensai by Talesman 

 Kensai [Monk Archetype] by Secret Wizard 

 The Way of Light - Healing/Protection/Utility Monk Tradition by Venardhi 

 Monastic Tradition: Way of the Hunt by Armed of Hadar 

 Soulknife Update by DracoKnight

 Monastic Tradition: The Way of the Mach Wind (Superhuman Speedster) by DracoKnight 

 Monastic tradition, Weapon Master by Waffle_Iron 

 Monastic Tradition: The Way of the Guardian by DracoKnight 

 Monastic Tradition - Way of Harmonious Balance by Ormsbygore 

 Monastic Tradition: Way of the Jedi by Keundt 

Way of Destruction by Trivik 

 Monk: Fists of Fury - Way of the Black Tiger Archetype by Wufflykins 

 Monk Monastic tradition - Way of Mind and Blade by Yaalsh 

monk Archetype: Kensai by AmbientRaven 

Way of the Eight, Monk Tradition by AugustNights 

It take on the monk Kensei by Gfrobbin84 

Take on "Drunken Fist" Monastic tradition by NaitoCorvo 

Kensai - a Monk Archetype [V3] by AmbientRaven 

Way of Unending Motion by SilverStud 

Blademaster by Krumpits 

Brawler by Arkhios 

Way of the Enlighted Realm by Quintus Vorenus 

 Way of the Metaphoric Bullet by Amnoriath 

Way of the Elemental Fist by Final Hyena 

Way of the Mother's Bounty by Amechra 

Way of the Drunken River by Fflewddur Fflam 

Way of the Shark by Grynning

Way of the Fang by Revlid 

Way of Bahamut by KoyukiTei13 

Order of the Darkened Eye by PapaQuackers 

Way of the Psychometabolic Monk by Foxydono 

Way of the Sacred Sigil by Garresh

Way of the Closed Fist by Souplex 

Way of the Soulknife by DracoKnight 

The Sublime Way by Sicarius Victis 

Way of Peace by WrittenInBlood 

Way of the Sacred Fist by jaappleton 

Way of the Carving Claw by jinjitsu

The Painter by PapaQuackers

Way of the Broken Blade by MisterGunpowder

The Sublime Way by Sicarius Victis

Way of the Invisible Hand by Astofel

Way of the Drunken Master by Arkhios

Way of the Single Strike by Tempest Critic

Way of the Endless Dance by JBPuffin 

Way of the Mind by Ninjadeadbeard

Way of the Hourglass by manmademoons 

Heavy by JRDS

Way of the Folded Crane by Ninja_Prawn

Way of the Weapon Master by Groggen

Enlightened Fist by Llama513 

Way of the Broken-Winged Crane by Amechra 

Way of the Sacred Fist by Specter

Way of the Sacred Fire by ravencroft0 

Steel Soul by tigerpuppy 

Way of Inner Arcana by Raigomaru 

Way of the Divine Hand by jaappleton 

Way of the Iron Fist by Surrealistik

Ki Warrior by Easy_Lee

Way of the Eight Gates by StarvingGamer

Way of Storms by JMAP94

Way of Harmony by SirZdanius 

Samurai by Llama513

Way of the Soulknife by miburo

Way of the Enchanted by justduelist

Path of the Possessed by Silkensword

Way of the Wench by Wryte

Way of the Planar Warrior by AgentMaineSIGMA

Way of the Vengeful Wave by Chibachiva 

Way of the Sramana by Reklaw007

Legendary Boxer by Sk8ter274 

Way of the Reaper by gavinator154

Way of the Cosmic Chord by lodger

Way of the Heavy Defense by AgentMaineSIGMA

Way of the Yakido by lodger

Way of the Collective by Wheatons Whelp

Way of the Empowered by Protato

Way of the Wondering Path by Sk8ter274

Fist of the Wargod by Ogrillian

Way of the Dragonslayer by Llama513

Way of Balance by Kas Baalphegos

Monk of Many Paths by theshadowcult

Way of the Dragon by Requilac

Way of the Wave by Chibachiva

Dao of Speed by Ogrillian

Way of the Tempest by Thanatos 51-50

Path to the Singularity by JNAProductions

Way of Invention by Protato

Way of the Rust Monster by Llama513

Way of the Tempest by gloryblaze

Way of the Mind, Body, and Soul by Spheredear

Way of the Parthian by Calen

Masqueraider by JNAProductions

Way of the Dragon by Wisefool

Way of the Hundred Lashes by Thanatos 51-50

Way of Aeons by Vogie

Way of the Streetfighter

Way of the Onis Drum by Clodix367

Way of the Beast by Bannan_mantis

Way of the Harbinger by kosh49

Way of the Avenger by dboxcar

Way of the Iron Fist by ZenBear

Way of the Sifu by Thanatos 51-50

Way of the Sage by Blackbando

Way of the Predator by nickl_2000

Way of the Iron Hand by Grod_The_Giant

Way of the Quick Step by Bannan_mantis

Way of the Reaching Grasp by Blackbando

Way of the Moonwalker by Man_Over_Game

Oracle by stoutstien

Way of the Bow by Grod_The_Giant

Way of the Five Forms by Glenn_Beckett

Way of the Blademaster by Amechra

Way of Storms by JMAP94

Way of the Savage Heart by Man_Over_Game

Way of the Flying Fist by superninja109

Way of the Raging Star by BlackFlight

Way of the Five Starred Fist by Kingsluger

Way of the Storms Fury by RoninLoganX

Urban Monk by Vogie

Way of the Jaguar Claw by rlc

Way of Submission by suplee215

Way of the Ghost Punch by The Cats

Way of the Mystical Mind by Whiskeyjack8044

Way of the Psionic Fist by sandmote

Way of the Chance Dancer by Oubliette

Way of the Tone Cult by Vogie

Way of the Rat and Way of the Ox by thisdude9001

Way of the Righteous and Way of Mystic Visions by Spieldog20

Way of Tranquil Fury by MoleMage

Way of the Dragons Disciple by Admael

Way of the Beast by Zorahai

Way of the Psychic Warrior by Chronos

Way of the Scholar by Amechra

Way of the Sage by Amechra

Way of the Smiling Idol by Amechra

Way of the Swift End by RickAsWritten

Way of the Broken-Winged Crane by Amechra

Way of the Gemini by Vogie

Way of the Swordsage by Amechra

Way of the Lightning Strike by Jtl

Way of the Elemental Bands by Fnissalot

Way of Determination by Yunru

Way of the Steel Lotus by Amechra

Way of the Grasping Wind by Amechra

Minds Eye Scout by Ogrillian

Immortal Mystic by Seekergeek

Way of the Mountain by Trandir

Way of the Focused Fist by Damon_Tor

Way of the Telekinetic by nickl_2000

Dreamwalker by Rawrawrawr

Way of the Stilled Tide by AdAstra

Way of the Widows Kiss by Amechra

Way of the Seven Heavens by sandmote

Way of the Weavemold by sandmote

Way of the Iron Cask by Phhase

Way of the Boxer by Misterwhisper

Way of the Sands by MrStabby

Way of the Feyral by Speely

Way of the Burning Heart by mk333

Way of Jotunslag by sandmote

Way of the Guardian by StagnantFlux

Way of the Shrine Guardian by nickl_2000

Way of the Sublime Chord by Edea

Way of the Golden Bell by KragBrightscale

Way of the Iron Mountain by sandmote

Way of the Flying Tortoise by Old Harry MTX

Way of the Desert Wind by sandmote

Additional monk subclasses by CapnWildefyr

Way of the Stone Tower by Greywander

Way of the Swift by Nagog

Way of the Dragon Spear by BerserkerUnit

Blessed by Zeb_by_Proxy

Way of the Desert Wind by sandmote

Way of the Hunter by mcumoric

Way of the Thousand Fists by Amechra

Monk of the Miasma by Tvtyrant

Way of the Intercepting Fist by Lvl45DM!

Way of the Fool by mcumoric

Way of the Bladed Scarf by mcumoric

Way of the Chimera by JNAProductions

Way of the Boar by mcumoric

Battledancer by Zaile

Way of the Frog by Magicspook

Way of the Unlocked Mind by Saelethil

Punchimancer by sengmeng

Way of the Chameleon by Ilerien

Martial Artist by Old Harry MTX

Way of the Writhing Tendril by Rater202

Tattooist by mictrepanier

Way of the Stone Foot by Damon_Tor

Way of the Scornful Fist by DaFlipp

Way of the Serene Grace by sandmote

Way of the Mists by MoleMage

Way of the Cloud Dancer by Amechra

Way of the Trickster by mcumoric

Way of the Cruel Master by BerzerkerUnit

Way of the DemonWeb Pits by Sparky McDibben

Way of Balance by Oerlaf

Way of the Arcanist by Gydian

Iron Body Skill by Amechra

Way of the Hin Fist by Ilerien

Way of Elasticity by nickl_2000

Way of the MAN by sengmeng

Way of the Gamer by mcumoric

Way of the World Eater by BerzerkerUnit

Way of the Bounding Wind by sandmote

Way of the Firestarter by Twelvetrees

Way of the Beast by Zorahai

Time Monk by oogaboogagoblin

Way of Gun-Kido by NinjaLemur247

Brotherhood of the Bond by Mark Hall

Way of the Gun by Mark Hall

Way of the ZerthArai by BerzerkerUnit

Way of Shifting Vectors by Revanmal

Way of the Fallen Moon started by Ttttttt

Way of the Sword Saint by KittenMagician

Way of the Thaumaturge by Dimers

Way of the Taut Strand by zottttt

Way of the Spider by nickl_2000

Way of the Spider by Greywander

Way of the Wave by GalacticAxekick

Souknife by sengmeng

Way of the Bender by Yakk

Way of the Harbinger by kosh49

Way of the Sumo by sengmeng

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Paladin* *Spoiler: Full Class Changes/Additions*
Show


New Fighting Style: Striking [Microbrew] by Thanatos 51-50 

Two New Fighting Styles by Ziegander

Three new fighting styles by Sindeloke 

 Witcher Class by Submortimer  (Fighting style at bottom)

 New Fighting Styles by Torched Forever 

Races of Kombat, Revived by Ralcos  (Fighting style at bottom)

Improved OoV Paladin capstone by Niladam 

3 class modifications; the ki warrior, the arcane knight, and the book priest by Rfkannen 

Versatile Weapon Fighting Style by Fightmaster 

 Fighting Styles by RakiReborn 

New Fighting Style - Daisho by jinjitsu 

New fighting styles for a modern game by Gfrobbin84 

Finesse Fighting Style by WhiteWolf 

Fighting Style: Cantrip User by Crisis21 

Brutal Fighting Style by Gr7mm Bobb

Fencing Fighting Style by Waker of Winds

Variant Class Features by Giegue



*Spoiler: Paladin Subclasses*
Show


Sacred Oath - Oath of Martyrdom by T.G. Oskar 

Dragon Magic! By Ralcos

New Paladin subclass: Oath of Seeking (rogueadin) by Sindeloke 

Oath of Blood (Paladin subclass) by Gnomes2169 

Paladin Subclass: Oath of the Weave by pibby

My Version of the Oath of the Weave [Paladin Subclass] by Amechra 

"Love and Peace" Oath of the Passive Way by Amnoriath 

Sacred Oath - Oath of the Shining Blade by T.G. Oskar 

Paladin Archetype: Oath of the Guardian by Ghost Dragon 

Paladin Archetype: Oath of Supremacy by Samhaim 

Paladin Archetype: Oath of the Anemoi by Samhaim 

 Homebrew Archetypes desperately needing some feedback by Samhaim 

Four and a Half Paladins by weaseldust 

Paladin Archetype: Oath of Honor (Samurai Port) by Wartex1 

 Oath of the Hospitaller Paladin by Grynning 

Paladin Oath ll Oath of Chastity (Teutonic Knight/Crusader) by demonickin0 

Paladin Sacred Oath: Oath of Obedience started by Easy_Lee

Paladin Sacred Oath: Oath of the Scale by Submortimer 

Paladin Oath of Blood: Final Fantasy Dark Knight 5E Conversion by ZenBear 

 Oath of Discovery by Gnomes2169 

Oath of Nudity Paladin Subclass by JNAProductions 

 Totaly Metal Paladin Archetypes by Turtlemancer 

 oath of penence-paladin by 1Forge 

 Paladin Sacred Oath of the Dragon by Karma Dragon 

 Paladin Archetype: Oath of Illumination by Mr.Moron 

 "Acts speak truer than Nobility," Oath of the Challenge by Amnoriath 

 Sacred Oath: Oath of Superiority by Stavrost 

Oaths of Evil: New Paladin Oaths for Fiendish Approaches by Ivellius 

 "Oath of the Seeker", a Paladin subclass by Atomos 

 By Grabthar's Hammer, Let's Make A Paladin Oath by newsman77 

Paladin Oath (Subclass) "Oath of Annulment" by Almir 

The Black Knight - a non-evil fallen Paladin by TheTeaMustFlow 

Oath of the Gallant - New Paladin Oath by Grynning 

5 new Paladin Oaths by Oramac 

Oath of the Tempest, Paladin Oath by Irish Musician 

Paladin (Oath of Harmony) Revenge of the Bardian by Turtlemancer 

Oath of Flames (Paladin Archetype) by GanonBoar 

Oath of Domination by Giegue 

Oath of the Salesman by mgshamster 

Sacred Oath: Domain by Arkhios 

Oath of Domination by Giegue 

Oath of the Frostfell by Wufflykins 

Oath of the Seeker by Zerachiel 

Vow of the Forsaken by DracoKnight 

Oath of the Watcher by DracoKnight 

Oath of the eternal flame by Feuerphoenix 

Oath of the Cardinal by Rerem115 

Oath of the Seraph by DracoKnight 

Sacred Oath: Oath of the Keeper by Firalas 

Oath of Enlightenment by Squiddish

Oath of Prosperity by Xefas

Oath of Penitence by CaptainSarathai 

Mummy Warrior by Demon Tongue

Oath of the Mage-Slayer by gavinator154 

Oath of the Pyre by Sicarius Victis

Oath of Legacy by Kellendros95 

Vow of the Forsaken by DracoKnight 

Oath of the Mummy by Demon Tongue

Oath of the Doomguide by oncnawan

Oath of the Ancestors by Beechgnome 

Oath of the Pact by Xuldarinar 

Oath of Justice by zeek0

Oath of Resolution by zeek0

Dragoon Paladin by Spellbreaker26

Oath of the Adventurer by Wilkomorph

Oath: To Serve and Protect by Crisis21

Oath of the Trident by Dark Sun Gnome

Oath of the Arcana by Ralcos 

Oath of Madness by polymphus 

Oath: Tenets of Personal Freedom by ronlugge

Black Knight by AngryJesusMan 

Oath of Dusk by AngryJesusMan 

Oath of Loyalty by Liran Sterling

Oath of Redemption, Oath of Asceticism by DKayro

Oath of Labor by Jendekit

Oath of the Jaguar by Rerem115

Oath of the Spellbreaker by Centik

Oath of Mystic Fire by auric_gm

Swordmage by miburo

Oath of the Depths and Oath of Balance by Eliecc

Oath of the Storm by AgentMaineSIGMA 

Oath of Conquest by AgentMaineSIGMA 

Oath of the Shining Path by gooddragon1 

Oath of the Arcane by miburo

Oath of the Undying by Giegue

Oath of Balance by Oerlaf

Oath of Domination by Oerlaf

Oath of True Beauty by NYpurdy

Oath of the Storm by Oramac

Oath of Freedom by vonkraush 

Oath of Knowledge

Oath of Courage by Morphic tide

Oath of Atonement by Wheatons Whelp

Oath of Firmament by JNAProductions

Oath of the Dawn by gakorogirl

Oath of Crocoduck by Fire Tarrasque

Oath of the Wanderer by JNAProductions

Oath of Extermination by bc56

Oath of the Lorekeeper by Thanatos 51-50

Oath of the Waifu by ZenBear

Oath of the Searing Stars by Ivellius

Oath of Anarchy by Oerlaf

Oath of the Frigid by Clodix367

Oath of Blood by lish_craig

Oath of the Hieromancer by Vogie

Oath of the Eclipse by pygmybatrider

Oath of Homecoming by Amdy_vill

Oath of the Undying by superninja109

Oath of the Stoneborn by ATiefling

Oath of the Spider Queen by Belac93

Oath of Nudity by JNAProductions

Oath of Study by sandmote

Oath of Asceticism by GnomishPride

Oath of Freedom by Grod_The_Giant

Oath of the Nightwatch by Dragons_Ire

Oath of Feasting by Ivellius

Oath of Hearth and Home by SunderedWorldDM

Oath of the Paragon

Oath of the Dragon by Karma Dragon

Oath of the Sand by Deadfire182

Oath of the Sacred Fist by MoleMage

Oath of Cheese by Grek

Oath of Two Faces by nickl_2000

Oath of the dragon by Yunru

Oath of the Patriot by nickl_2000

Oath of Fortune by Icecaster

Oath of Sacrifice by JNAProductions

oath of the Aura by Hit (Wo)Man

Oath of the Warborn by Mada

Oath of Havoc by Sparky McDibben

Oath of the Witch Hunter by Scorpiomoth

Oath of the Arcane by Admael

Oath of the Unyielding by Vogie

Oath of the Jaguar: Revisited by Rerem115

Oath of Royalty by theVoidWatches

Oath of the Order of the Wall by Avlaen

Oath of the Chevalier, Elder Oath, Fel Oath, Oath of the Hospitaler, Oath of Liberation, Oath of Order, Oath of Valour, Undying Oath by Composer99

O-Chuls Oath by JNAProductions

Oath of the Legion by Breccia

Oath of the Diabolist by Nicrosil

Oath of Light by thisdude9001

Oath of the Enshaedn by Phhase

Oath of the Infernal by Yunru

Oath of Treachery by Nielspeterdejon

Oath of the Vigilant by Jell

Oath of the Sun by Lvl45DM!

Oath of the Boor by saucerhead

Oath of the Song by woodwalker

Oath of Anarchy by zminseo

Oath of Horror by sandmote

Oath of Volition by AdAstra

Oath of the Planar Warrior by nickl_2000

Oath of Zeal by EdwardThereseJr

Oath of the Hero by Icecaster

Oath of the Psychic Defender by Matrota

Oath of the Faithful and Oath of the Vigilant by Grod_The_Giant

Oath of the Buskers by Crim the Cold

Oath of the Silver by mcumoric

Oath of Shared Power by Ganryu

Oath of the Void by mcumoric

Oath of Destruction by mcumoric

Oath of Fanaticism by PhoenixPhyre

Oath of Liberty and Oath of Individuality by Sniper Jo

Oath of Heroism by Greywander

Oath of the Soulsworn by LightningStrike

Oath of Fortune by sandmote

Oath of the Abjurant Champion by Ikedashi

Oath of the Paramander by Lvl45DM!

Oath of Secrets by Iscarabaid

Oath of the Revenant by KittenMagician

Oath of the Marshal by gloryblaze

Oath of Stone by Tungstonia

Oath of Emanation by KittenMagician

Oath of the Traveler by LiteralMachine

Oath of Altruism by Oerlaf

Oath of Oration by sandmote

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Ranger* *Spoiler: Full Class Changes/Additions*
Show


Beastmaster ranger fix by Magus Clash 

Beast Master Ranger Fix. by Shadus 

Some edits for the ranger by Gnomes2169 

Weirling Sublcass-Replacement for Beastmaster Subclass by Yegofry 

New Fighting Style: Striking [Microbrew] by Thanatos 51-50 

Beast Master Ranger Pet Leveling by RangerRick 

 Non-magical variant ranger in need of perspective by alackthereof 

Barbarian, Bard, Warlock, Ranger, Rogue, Changelings, Shifter changes/additions by Steampunkette 

Two New Fighting Styles by Ziegander

Three new fighting styles by Sindeloke 

 Witcher Class by Submortimer  (Fighting style at bottom)

 New Fighting Styles by Torched Forever 

 Beast Master OverHaul, Ranger Update by Easy_Lee

Ninja's Ranger Overhaul (Alterations and New Archetype) by Ninjadeadbeard 

 Ranger Beast Master (Tweak) by ChubbyRain 

 Six New Specialist Companions for the Beastmaster by Giant2005 

Homebrew Maneuvers for Spell Less Ranger by Snig

Spell-less Ranger variant (Outrider v2) by Snig

POISONS instead of POULTICES started by Snig

Beast Master Fix by DracoKnight 

 Spell-less Ranger Poultices tweaks by Snig 

Races of Kombat, Revived by Ralcos  (Fighting style at bottom)

 Proposed Beast Master Fix #2 by DracoKnight 

Beast Master Ranger Fixes by clown-father 

The (condensed) variant Ranger by RobD 

Versatile Weapon Fighting Style by Fightmaster 

Alternative Ranger Class, plus Scout and Beastmaster Druid by weaseldust 

Urban & Survivalist ranger archetypes, with optional Base Ranger Revamp by Sindeloke 

 Ranger Redesign by Prophet_of_Io 

 Fighting Styles by RakiReborn 

 Spellless Ranger 2.0 by Khrysaes 

 Tweeking Ranger Class, with New Beast Master & Hunter by Scuronotte 

 Modified Ranger Base Class and Archetypes by simonb530 

Beastmaster Tweak by Belac93 

BeastMaster Redux *Fix* by FenrirHatiSkoll 

Revised Ranger Base Class and Three Archetypes - Hunter, Beastmaster & Spirit Invoker by simonb530 

 Total Overhaul (including Archetypes) of the 5e Ranger by Mongobear 

New Fighting Style - Daisho by jinjitsu 

New fighting styles for a modern game by Gfrobbin84 

Ranger Revision by Conundrumist 

Ranger Revision (Commando) by Rerem115 

Ranger Revision by Ninjadeadbeard 

Spell Free variant by Gort

Ranger Revision by This be Richard 

Beastmaster Revision by Markoff Chainey 

Ranger Revision by Waffle_Iron 

Ranger Revision (Hunter) by Phawksin 

Spell-less Ranger by Revlid

Ranger Fix by PoiuytSmith 

Ranger Fix by Revlid 

Revised Ranger by zeek0 

Ranger Revision by simonb530 

Beastmaster Fix by Wayback_Wind 

Improved Companion Ranger Fix by jinjitsu 

Spell-less Ranger by Ugganaut

Ranger Replacement: Wanderer by Revlid 

Finesse Fighting Style by WhiteWolf 

Non-Vancian Ranger by mikalsaltveit

Ranger Revision by Conundrumist

Fighting Style: Cantrip User by Crisis21 

Brutal Fighting Style by Gr7mm Bobb

Fencing Fighting Style by Waker of Winds

Favoured Enemy Revision by Nero24200 

Ranger Rework by Kane0

Revised Ranger by Outliar

Revised Ranger by clash

Recycled Ranger by yesferatu

Ranger Patch by TheJollySmasher

The Ranger: Further Revised by Vogie

Ranger Revision: Favored Enemy Bonus, Spellcasting Bonus, & Combat Spells by sandmote

Ranger Remastered by Scuronotte

Ranger: Paths Revision by Trickery

Ranger Remix by Composer99

Ranger Remixed by KOLE

Warden by Fnissalot

Revised Ranger by Grod_The_Giant

Spell-free Ranger by Mourne

Revised Ranger Favoured Enemy Tweak by Nero24200

Revised Ranger by Garfunion

Workshopping Another Ranger started by Kane0

Ranger Rewrite by GorogIrongut

Remade Ranger by UserNameHere

Retooled Ranger by T.G. Oskar

Ranger Revision by Segev

Ranger Fixes by Dark.Revenant

Beast Master revision by Iampower

Ranger Re-write by Edea

Revised Ranger by Yakk

Ranger Fix by EroxESP

Hunter/Beast Master spells to comply with Tasha's Optional Features by KOLE

Ranger Features: Favored Quarry & Favored Terrain by Segev

Ranger Rebuild by Nagog

Ranger Redesign by SpawnOfMarbo

Revised Ranger by CountDVB

Ranger Revision by Townopolis

Unique Ranger Class ability: Primal Terrain by LibraryOfAlex

Ranger Fighting Style for HunterÂs Mark by Segev

Martial Ranger by Scuronotte

Beastmaster Ranger revision by Oerlaf

Martial Ranger by Scuronotte



*Spoiler: Ranger Subclasses*
Show


Prestige Classes (and Others) Re-Worked as Archetypes by giles92 

Geomancer (Subclasses/Ranger Class Remake) by CrusaderJoe 

Arcane Archer (ranger subclass) by Gnomes2169 

A butt load of homebrew subclasses by BRKNdevil 

Ranger Archetype: Moon Warden by ASchmidt 

 Taking a crack at Scout (ranger subclass) by RobD 

 Ranger Subclass: Sagittary by Wartex1 

 New Ranger Subclasses by Kerleth 

Homebrew Archetypes desperately needing some feedback by Samhaim 

Eberron: Drow Scorpion Wraith archetype by DreamingGod05 

Ranger Arch-type (Scout) by RATHSQUATCH 

Ranger Archetype - Arcane Archer by Beige 

Ranger Archetype - The Bloodhound by Ghost Dragon 

Ranger Archetype - Deadeye by SonsOfSauron 

Soulbow - Ranger archetype by meltodowno 

Bladesinger (Ranger Archetype) by Oxe 

Eldritch Variant: Fighter and Ranger subclass by Leuku 

New Ranger Subclass: The Tracker by AmbientRaven 

Ranger Archetype Arcane Archer by Ghost Dragon 

Blue Mage Ranger by Grynning 

Urban & Survivalist ranger archetypes, with optional Base Ranger Revamp by Sindeloke 

Ranger Archetype Arcane Archer by Ghost Dragon 

 RakiReborn's take on some commonly homebrewed sub-classes by RakiReborn 

 Would like feed back on this ranger archtype plz by Sir cryosin 

Revised Ranger Base Class and Three Archetypes - Hunter, Beastmaster & Spirit Invoker by simonb530 

Ambuscader and Beastmaster by Gort

Wild Spirit by zeek0

Adventuring Scientist by Grynning 

Conclave of Witch-Blood by Artagon 

Scout by PapaQuackers

Stranger by Chellgame

Sniper by clash 

Sniper by JRDS

Ranger Conclave: Guide Protector by Beechgnome 

Ranger Conclave: Vindicator by LeonBH 

Conclave of the Celestial by PapaQuackers 

Ranger Conclave: Emmissary by Secret Wizard 

Conclave of the Marshall by Rerem115 

Roofwalker by polymphus

Bevandrad by polymphus

Marine (Gunslinger) by PaladinX

Darkwatch by Silkensword

Wraith Warrior by AgentMaineSIGMA

Ethereal Hunter by AngryJesusMan 

Nature Warden by Wryte

Wraith Walker by Requilac

Great White Hunter by Crisis21

Voyagers Conclave by kilekaldar

Bush Strider by Sk8ter274

Porkstalker Conclave by Requilac

Modern Hunter by Ranikirn.

Survey Corps Conclave by Vogie

Symbiosis Ranger by Clodix367

Pathfinder Conclave by Ninja_Prawn

Grove Guardian by Ivellius

Advance Scout by Protato

Shooting Star Conclave by Unavenger

Starfire Conclave by Blackflight

Conclave of the Skinwalkers by Grod_The_Giant

Shooting Star Ranger by Grod_The_Giant

Warden by demonslayerelf

Tinker Ranger by Yunru

Arachnomancer by Vogie

Longshot Conclave by Vogie

Skinwalker by theVoidWatches

Soulsworn by RickAsWritten

Battledancer Conclave by gloryblaze

Dragon Hunter by Ganryu

Dragon Forged by MagneticKitty

Skinwalker v0.2 by theVoidWatches

Mama Bear/Papa Wolf by DracoDei

Marshal by Man_Over_Game

Wild Guide by CircuitEngie

Hive Conclave by MoleMage

Horror Master by Tvtyrant

Wasteland Survivor by hellgrammite

Blackblot Herbalist by sandmote

Beast Tamer by FakDendor

Conclave of the Erupting Arrow by OnceIWasABard

Warden by sandmote

Trailblazer: Mounted Ranger by sandmote

Wave Rider by mcumoric

Quickblade by wayfare

Unerring Marksman by sengmeng

Pharmacist Ranger by Lvl 2 Expert

Sidekick by Old Harry MTX

Exterminator by Breccia

Northerner by mcumoric

Dark One by mcumoric

Dunedain by Lvl45DM!

Guide by MrStabby

Fey Trickster by Eno Remnant

5 Colors of Power by BerzerkerUnit

Hunter (Supernatural) by Shadowwell

Vanguard by Saelethil

Bunker Buster by gloryblaze

Lawman by gloryblaze

Wave Breaker by sandmote

Outrider by Segev

Assessor by Kaius

Elf by nickl_2000

Totemic Demonslayer by Oerlaf

Mutilator of Magic by sandmote

Hobelar by Mark Hall

Warden by Patquin

Starseeker by Oramac

Kaiju Tamer by Old Harry MTX

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Rogue* *Spoiler: Full Class Changes/Additions*
Show


Barbarian, Bard, Warlock, Ranger, Rogue, Changelings, Shifter changes/additions by Steampunkette 

 Forest Trickster, 5e homebrew arcane trickster variant by Drude 

Revised Rogue by Matticusrex 

Assassinate change by clash

Mastermind Revised by Bannan_mantis

Assassin 2.0 by stoutstien

Assassin Variant Subclass by Carl

Coin Trickster by Halabalousa

Arcane Trickster Alternate Spell List by Ilgivan

Rogue Mk II by JNAProductions

Revised Rogue Concept by GalacticAxekick

Phantom Rogue Rework by sayaijin

Souknife by Grod_The_Giant

Assassin revision by Twelvetrees



*Spoiler: Rogue Subclasses*
Show


Prestige Classes (and Others) Re-Worked as Archetypes by giles92 

Weekly Subclass Workshop by Anubis Dread 

The Techsmith, alchemist and engineer extraordinaire! by Sindeloke 

New Rogue Archetype: The Thug by Human Paragon 3 

Rogue Archetype: Unseen Seer by AetherShift 

Rogue Subclass- Unseen Seer (2nd Draft, PEACH) by AetherShift 

Madness Domain & The Harlequin Roguish Archetype by Amechra 

A butt load of homebrew subclasses by BRKNdevil 

Rogue Archetype: Daggerspell Mage by Ghost Dragon

Rogue Archetype: Vindicator (4E Brawny Rogue) by Ghost Dragon 

The Invisible Blade [Rogue Archetype] by Thanatos 51-50 

A new Rogue Archetype: the Ninja! by Tarrab

 Rogue Archetypes: Ninja and swashbuckler by Yagyujubei 

Rogue Subclass Homebrew (Mercenary) by DracoKnight 

Phantom Blade - a tactical rogue archetype by xyianth 

Roguish archetype: The Scout by DanyBallon 

Shadow Operative (Rogue Mage/Assasin) by Phawksin 

Strategist - The Intelligent Rogue by xyianth 

Rebel Leader - a rogue archetype built for teamwork by xyianth 

 Homebrew Archetypes desperately needing some feedback by Samhaim 

Mord-Sith - Rogue Archetype by Alerad 

Rogue Archetype: Scorpion Heritor by Wartex1 

Roguish Archetype - Inquisitor by SonsOfSauron 

 Poisoner Archetype for Rogue by Stan

 Wild Stalker Rogue (Ranger replacement part 2 of 3) by Grynning 

 Divine Subclasses - Fighter and Rogue by ZenBear 

Rogue Archetype Investigator by Ghost Dragon 

Rogue Archetype: Shadowbane Stalker by Ghost Dragon 

Temple Raider - Rogue Archetype by Theodoxus 

Rogue Archetype-Xelor by JNAProductions 

 Rogue Archetype: The Death Dealer by aphoticConniver 

Alternative Ranger Class, plus Scout and Beastmaster Druid by weaseldust 

Rogue Archetype - Mentalist by newguymatt 

 Daggerspell Shaper by Doof

 Shadowdancer, a New Roguish Archetype by Trivik 

 Rogue Archetype: Street Fighter by Nowhere Girl 

Pain Taster (Rogue Subclass) by Demon Tongue 

 Order of the Frozen Skull (Rogue archetype) by Grynning 

Roguish Archetype: Avenger by SwordChuck 

Roguish Archetype: The Avenger (PEACH) by DracoKnight 

 Druidic Outcast (Now called Parasite) by ji6 

 Intelligent Character Options by RakiReborn 

 rougish archetype homebrew: The Plague Doctor by Foxhound438 

 Roguish Archetype: Ninja by DracoKnight 

New Rogue archetype - "Jack" by Grynning 

Roguish Archetype: Ace by hiiamtom 

Hitman - Roguish Archetype by jinjitsu 

Bounty Hunter [Rogue Archetype] by AmbientRaven 

Totem Elite by DracoKnight 

Shadow Stalker by iTookUrNick 

Master Trapsmith by Grynning 

 Freerunner by UristMcRandom 

 Thief of Hearts by JNAProductions 

Scout by Ninjadeadbeard

Ninja by AmbientRaven 

Duelist by UristMcRandom 

Divine Trickster by Hawkflight 

Holy Avenger and Enforcer by ES Curse 

The Smooth Operator by RATHSQUATCH 

Apothecary by Rerem115 

Occult Agent by Revlid 

Pack Leader by Groggen 

Daggerspell Mage by Sicarius Victis 

Inquisitor by Arkhios 

Sniper Rogue by clash

Trickshooter by Waffleworshiper 

Trap Smith by ChellGame

Master of Masks by Hawkflight 

Factotum by Hawkflight 

Soulknife by Ugganaut

Trap Smith by ChellGame 

Demolitionist by Snig

Scout by ChildofLuthic

Cat Burglar by Deviantheart

Saboteur v0.2 by Snig 

Desperado by Chellgame

Scout by JRDS

Rockstar by Ninja_Prawn

Master of Daggers by Dralnu 

Scoundrel by Dralnu

Lunatic by Garresh

Courtesan by Mourne

Filch by Mourne

Ratcatcher by Mourne

Athlete by Foxydono

Roguish Soulknife by ATHATH 

Stiletto by since1968

Mystic Tracker by Grizl' Bjorn 

Agent by LordFluffy

Darklurker by Surrealistik 

Stalker in the Mists by Surrealistik

Enforcer by AgentMaineSIGMA 

Gunslinger by PaladinX

Unbound by Silkensword

Shadowdancer by Kas BaÂalphegos 

Scoundrel by endlessxaura 

Con Artist by WhiteWolf

Wild Trickster by Crisis21

Sniper by suplee215

Zen Archer by Theodoxus

Shadow Initiate by thoroughlyS

Analyst by Ninja_Prawn

Shadowbane Stalker by Ghost Dragon

Surgeon by Grod_The_Giant

Divine Trickster by iTookUrNick

Quantum Trickster by Vogie

Ninja by Bannan_mantis

Reducer by Llama513

Footpad by Grognerd

Butcher by Clodix367

Accordian Thief by gloryblaze

Luchador by ZenBear

Timebreaker by Vogie

Team Rocket Rogue by Kingsluger

Spellthief by jiriku

Thug by Grod_The_Giant

Shadowcraft Assassin by jiriku

Vengeful Arcanist by SunderedWorldDM

Shadowdancer by sandmote

Fortunesmith by superninja109

Shotgunner by Vogie

Counterpuncher by superninja109

Cragtop Archer and Spellwarp Sniper by Grod_The_Giant

Estate Agent by pygmybatrider

Inquisitor by Michael7123

The Guide by Great Dragon

Pilferer by sengmeng

Bar Brawler by SleeplessWriter

Pickpocket by SunderedWorldDM

Controller by andarkelben

Divine Spellcaster Rogue by Iampower

Thug by Arkhios

The Lucky Scoundrel by theVoidWatches

The Fatethief by SleeplessWriter

Shinobi by Surrealistik

Shinobi by Surrealistik

Combat Medic by Remulus

Relic Grifter by Fnissalot

Mageblood by KOLE

The Ghost Slayer by Vogie

Marauder by Zetram

Streetbrawler by Ninjadeadbeard

Jester by Grek

Arrogate by Vogie

Tacticon by BerzerkerUnit

Bladecloak by RickAsWritten

Darkweaver by Myzzrym

Medic by ZenBear

Silencing Blade by sandmote

Zen Archer by Theodoxus

Long-range Assassin by oran0007

Knight Errant by Greywander

Shadow Touched by thisdude9001

Acrobat Rogue by CarpathianCrown

Tavern Wench by nickl_2000

Entelechist by metalith

Chirurgeon by metalith

Spider by aimlessPolymath

Combat Medic by Garfunion

Psi-Knife (e10) by SpawnOfMorbo

Juggler by MoleMage

Slasher by Lvel45DM!

Thug by Segev

Red Fang by Aodh

Phantom Rogue by sayaijin

Thug by heavyfuel

Gambler by eunwoler

Phantom Rogue by sayaijin

Bard by Grod_The_Giant

Dreamhacker by Phhase

Enforcer by CosmoCanyon

Phantom Rogue by sayaijin

Gambler by Steampunkette

Smiling Trickster by JNAProductions

Cultist by mcumoric

Revised Cultist by mcumoric

Divine Avenger by sandmote

Exemplar by Ilerien

Arcane Artist by mcumoric

Punk by mcumoric

Poltergeist by mcumoric

Street Thug by MustaKrakish

Path of Might by noob

Gymnast by Breccia

Blade of Justice by mythmonster2

Beast Crafter by thisdude9001

Moonlighter by Crim the Cold

Sneaky Symbiote by Rater202

Railgun Rogue by BerzerkerUnit

The Atoner by sengmeng

Loan Shark by Twelvetrees

Lord of the Underworld by BerzerkerUnit

Masked Menace by Lvl 2 Expert

Sanguinary by Sparky McDibben

Sanguinary (copy) by Sparky McDibbern

Grave Robber by saucerhead

Grave Robber by MrStabby

Shadowmancer by Segev

Maverick by Damon_Tor

Hand of the Dead by quindraco

Thug by mr_stibbons

Wandering Merchant by Greywander

Gambler by BerzerkerUnit

Reaver by Williamnot

Lancer and Secret Agent by BerzerkerUnit

Gambler by Reevh

Street Fighter by somerandomhuman

Thug by BerzerkerUnit

Ninja Rogue by Saelethil

Gentleman of Fortune by Oerlaf

Archaeologist by sengmeng

Stolen Moment by BerzerkerUnit

Venom-kin by Huey Nomure

Souknife by sengmeng

Warrior of Acheron by Psyche

Trapbreaker by sandmote

Legend Stalker by BerzerkerUnit

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Sorcerer* *Spoiler: Full Class Changes/Additions*
Show


 Alt Rules for Sorcerer Class by Myzz 

Some tweaks for the sorcerer by Gnomes2169 

More Metamagic! by Michael7123 

"No, really, it's a sorcerer without spells. I promise it's still fun!" by bloodshed343 

 Metamagic Options by RakiReborn 

Sorcerer Expanded Spell Lists by DracoKnight 

 Expanded Spell Lists by DracoKnight 

Sorcerous Origin Bonus Spells by Kryx 

Sorcerer Balance by Kryx 

Sorcerer Rework by Kryx 

Meta Mage by Markoff Chainey

Sorcerer modifications by R.Shackleford 

Sorcerer Fix by Ninjadeadbeard

Sorcerer Tweak by jinjitsu 

Favored Soul Redone by JRDS

Metamagic Options by RakiReborn 

Sorcerer Reshape (Innate Spellcasting) by Deleted 

Reimagined Sorcerer by PanosIs

Metamagic Options by Beechgnome

 Sorcerer Rebalance by Infammo 

Metamagic: Selfless Spell and Echoing Spell by Gr7mm Bobb

Revised Sorcerer by Easy_Lee

Sorcerer Rework by Kane0

Sorcerer/Warlock Combination by Kryx 

Elemental Spell Metamagic by Ãmesang 

Sorcerer Tweaks by meganeman

Sorcerer Capstone Rework by demonslayerelf 

Wild Magic, Improved by Legimus

Variant Sorcerer by Doccit

Short-Rest Sorcerer by Amechra

Revised Innate Sorcerer by superninja109

Storm sorcery (reworked) by Blackflight

Revised Sorcerer by Greywander

Alternate Version of the 5E Sorcerer - extremely versatile version by CunningKindred

Minor Sorcerer Tweaks by AdAstra

Sorcerer, Revisited by Vogie

Shadow Sorcerer Tweaks by Phhase

Sorcerer Remix by Composer99

Sorcerer Origin Spells by Giegue

Sorcerer Revision by Ramamoon

New Metamagic Options by Stupidly_Rogue

Variant Class Features by Giegue

Sorcerer Revised by Yunru

Raw Force by Amechra

Invading Metamagics

Alternative to Metamagic: Raw Arcana by clash

Revised Sorcerer by Greywander

Natural Aptitude: Alternate Class Feature to Metamagic by clash

Additional Metamagic Options by sandmote

Sorcerer Rewrite by Yunru

Variant of Wizard or Sorcerer capable of casting two low-level spells at a time by Old Harry MTX

Sorcerer Fix by Dark.Revenant

Freebie spells for Sorcerers by Dalebert

Divine Soul Rework by Ikedashi

Shadow Sorcerer Revision by Ikedashi

Wild Magic Revisited by mc.yensid

Short Rest Sorcerer by CapnWildefyr

Sorcerer rejiggering by Khrysaes

Battle Sorcerer by Jervis

Wild Sorcerer revision by ShiningStarling

Metamagic: Widen Spell by Segev

New Feature: Reformulated Spells by kosh49

Wild Magic tweaks by Blit_Wizbok



*Spoiler: Sorcerer Subclasses*
Show


The Child of the Weave by Amnoriath 

Rune mage, a sorcerer subclass by Gnomes2169 

Monstrous Subclasses by Amechra 

A fighter archetype and a sorcerer bloodline by hymer 

Cryomancer (Frost Mage / Ice Mage) - A Sorcerer Class Option by stormywaters 

A butt load of homebrew subclasses by BRKNdevil 

Ooze, sorcerer bloodline. by Rfkannen

New Sorcerous Origins (Lycanthrope, and Demigod) by DragonBones 

Arcanist [sorcerous origin] by Dhavaer 

Gish Homebrew- Sorcerer Origin: Battle by Blue_C. 

 New Sorcerous Origin: Ethereal Touched by fattybear 

Homebrew Archetypes desperately needing some feedback by Samhaim 

Sorcerous Origin: Wilder by Wartex1 

A smattering of Sorcerous Origins by Falco1029 

Vermin Lord as Sorcerer by Chalcid 

 Sorcerous Origin - Dark Experiment by Diane-35 

Sorcerer Archetype ll Blood Sorcerer by demonickin0 

Spell Slinger Sorcerer Subclass by Torched Forever 

 Spellsword (D&D 5th) Sorcerer Subclass by Forum Explorer 

 Sorcerous Origin: Twist of Fate by Jacksmiles 

Infernal Origin Sorcerer by DracoKnight 

Sorcerer Bloodline - Pyroclastic by Gr7mm Bobb 

 Cosmic Sorcerer by Starsinger 

A Small Selection of Spell-list Swapping Sorcerous Subclasses by Ilorin Lorati 

Sorcerer Archetype - Shadow Caster by BulletMagnet 

 Sorcerous Origin - Child of Aether by Mcdt2 

 3 Sorcerous Origins by weaseldust 

 Psionic Sorcerer Bloodline by Stavrost 

 Sorcerous Origin: Elemental Magic by fattybear

Infernal Origin (Sorcerer Subclass) by Demon Tongue 

 New Sorcerer Origin (Elemental Fire)by Admiral Xytan 1 

 Intelligent Character Options by RakiReborn 

 Sorcerous Origin - Warrior Bloodline by RakiReborn 

 Sorcerous Origin - Spirit by Dark Sun Gnome 

 Sorcerous Origin - Vrael Oro (Yuan-ti) by Dark Sun Gnome 

Celestial Sub-Classes: Sorcerer & Warlock by RakiReborn 

SVAC presents 2 new sorcerous origins: Greenheart & Spiritualist by sterling vermin 

Greenheart and Spiritualist by sterling vermin 

Void Disciple by Falcon X 

Shadowcaster by Joxeta

Pyroclastic by Gr7mm Bobb 

Primal Bloodline by Griss The Gnome 

Bloodspeaker by Amechra 

Elemental Savant by nolas85 

Jade Phoenix Mage by Rhaegar14 

Punch-Witch Heritage by Amechra 

Shadowcaster by Joxeta

Spellfire Adept by Joxeta

 Beholder-kin by Mechanix

Divine Sorcerer Origins by JumboWheat01

Sacrifice by BabyCthulhu 

The Wilder by Ninjadeadbeard 

Chaos Mage by Deleted 

Favored Soul by Nimlouth 

Pure Sorcerer by TinyBlooper 

Medic by JRDS

Arcane Prodigy by Gr7mm Bobb 

Raw Arcana by Amechra

Giant Bloodline by DeAnno 

Arcane Incarnate by Dralnu 

Lichtouched by JamesIntrocaso 

White Magic by Giegue 

Arcane Healer by Giegue

Arcanist by tmjr6

Blood Sorcerer by dropbear8mybaby

Nature Sorcerer by demonslayerelf 

Kraken Bloodline by werescythe

Catastrophe, Fey Touched, Werebear Touched, Witch, Season Cycle, Fate Marked, Wish, and Constructed Sorcerer by Grizl' Bjorn 

Elven Sorcerer bloodline 

Soulbound Sorcerer by 8wGremlin

Blood Sorceror by infiniteneen 

Planetouched Origin by Silkensword

Pale Master by Giegue

Pale Master (Revised) by Giegue 

Pale Master v3 by Giegue

Pale Master v3 (Revised) by Giegue

Scion by Ãmesang 

Unfathomable Occultism by Requilac

Gravity Sorcerer by AgentMaineSIGMA

Arcane Bloodline by clash

Master of Shrouds by Giegue

Gravitation Sorcerer by AgentMaineSIGMA

Dread Necromancy by Giegue

Dark Inheritor by Garfunion

Nymph-Blooded Sorcerer by JNAProductions

Dread Necromancy by Giegue

Wilder v2 by Ninjadeadbeard

Mindbender by Skyblaze

Sorcerous Origin: Mirrorkin by Ninja_Prawn

Voidtouched by BerzerkerUnit

Pale Master by Giegue

Swamp Soul by Clodix367

WarriorÂs Spirit by AgentMaineSIGMA

Abyssal Heart Sorcerer by Ataboiiwhynot

Mutagenic Sorcerer

Stellar Bloodline by MoleMage

Void Disciple by jiriku

Magus of Blades by jiriku

Sorcerous Origin: Cosmos by tigerpuppy

Curse Bearer by Hipster Dixit

Cosmic Sorcerer by Oerlaf

Rage Mage by Arkhios

Three New Sorcerer Origins: Fey, Fiend, and Titans by Grod_The_Giant

Fatespinner by Mancer

Pale Master by Giegue

Demon Blood Sorcerer

Pale Master by Giegue

Cryomancer Bloodline by Vogie

Noble Bloodline by Michael7123

Nature Sorcerer by Iampower

Twisted Mind by Yunru

Harrowing Magic by solidork

Heroic Bloodline by th3g0dcomp13x

Magic Bloodline by Mark Hall

Fey Sorcerer by Iampower

Cryomancer by Ganryu

Arcanist Bloodline by Blackflight

Psychic Bloodline by sandmote

Fate Sorcery by Man_Over_Game

Primal Bloodline by Bloodcloud

Fury Origin by Mechalobster

Quickblood by Ivellius

Dark Omen by thisdude9001

Psionic Origin by Segev

Shield Magic by Vogie

Origin: Psionic by Chronos

Dread Witch by Amechra

ArchmageÂs Heir by BerzerkerUnit

Fair One by Segev

Blood Mage by Mongobear

The Lineage by Fnissalot

Bladebound Sorcerer by Crescent Moon

Doll by thisdude9001

Erinyes Bloodline by Garfunion

Medusa (Gorgon) Blood by werescythe

Reworking Medusa Blood by werescythe 

Updated Medusa Blood by werescythe

Psionicist by Mark Hall

Oozeblood by sandmote

Subpsionic Soul by Xuldarinar

Fateweaver by RickAsWritten

Royal Blood by Yunru

Hive Husk Sorcerer by werescythe

Pale Master by Giegue

Desert Heritage by redmordred

Tempest Heritage, Ashen Heritage, Miasma Heritage, and Cloud Heritage by redmordred

Blood Magus by Edea

Soul of Song by Damon_Tor

Dweomerdrinker by Amechra

Primordial Bloodline by redmordred

Weave-born by Iampower

Alicorn by igordragonian

Siren by sengmeng

Crowned Soul by mcumoric

Revised Crowned Soul by mcumoric

Savant by Damon_Tor

Born Perfection by Fnissalot

Negative Magic by mcumoric

Chaos Sorcery by mcumoric

Blood Mage by sayaijin

Symbiosis by Rater202

Arcane Archer by Segev

Inheritor by Garfunion

Starmarked by sandmote

Oracular Sorcerer by HPisBS

Warbound Soul by KittenMagician

Abyssal Sorcerer by MustaKrakish

Draconic Elementalist by CountDVB

Pyromaniac by Phhase

Bhaalspawn by J-H

Nymphblood Sorcerer by werescythe

Deathtouched by Damon_Tor

Sorcerer King by Ikedashi

Phantom Bullet by werescythe

Gunmage by BerzerkerUnit

Undead Sorcerer by sandmote

Ghost Watcher by werescythe

Tree of the Life by Crim the Cold

Soul of the Astral Wind by sandmote

Ley Line Sorcerer by nickl_2000

Powder Mage by gloryblaze

Truespeech by BerzerkerUnit

Medusa Blood Sorcerer by BerzerkerUnit

Misfortune Soul by mcumoric

Revenant Soul by GalacticAxekick

Lich Heritor by sengmeng

Celestial Heritage, Feytouched, Fiendish Soul, Starborn, and Heroic Bloodline by Jervis

Mageknight Heritage by Jervis

Blood sorcerous origin by simplyacrow

Stone Sorcerer by GalacticAxekick

Hero Soul by ThatDuckGrant

Air Sorcerer by GalacticAxekick

Pyromancy Sorcerer by GalacticAxekick

Sanguine Sorcery by Ilerien

Cosmic Lord by Psyche

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Warlock* *Spoiler: Full Class Changes/Additions*
Show


Warlock invocations and options by slachance6 

Warlock Great Old One Pact Familiars by Thenidiel 

Eldritch Claw/Eldritch Glaive by Submortimer 

Let the Warlock shine: improved invocations and other changes by xyianth 

Barbarian, Bard, Warlock, Ranger, Rogue, Changelings, Shifter changes/additions by Steampunkette 

New Pact of the Tome Warlock Invocation: Secret Bookshelf by Levism84 

 Ballistic Blast by Levism84 

Homebrew Invocations by RakiReborn 

New Warlock Invocations: Pact of the Tome Expanded by Levism84 

New Eldritch Invocations for Warlock: "Pact of the Blade" by Gastronomie 

New warlock Invocations by Belac93 

Warlock Fiend Patron - Alternate Expanded Spell Lists by Devcon1 

Pact of the Blade Modifications by Sicarius Victis 

Warlock Fix by Garfunion 

Elemental Familiars by Foxydono 

Uncollar the Beast (Warlock Chain Invocation) by Revlid 

Undying Light Patron rework - The Angel by jinjitsu 

Variant (Spell-less) Warlock by CaptainSarathai 

Bladelock fix by clash

Warlock Rework by Ziegander

Revised Pact of the Blade by Ebon Rogue 

Water Witch by Chokuto

Revised Pact of the Blade by Quintus Vorenus 

Warlock Revision by foobar1969

Invocation: Eldritch Discharge by Belzique

Warlock Rework by clash

Great Old One Redesign by Requilac

New Invocations: Living Weapons by Davrix

Spell-less Warlock by theshadowcult

Undying Patron Rework by Krumpits

Warlock Spell and Invocation Options by sandmote

Invocation: Familiar Weapon by Mechalobster

Warlock Rewrite by theVoidWatches

Invocations: Pact of the Shield, Pact of Two Blades, Shield of the People, Sword Beam by Crisis21

Spook: Pact of the Chain Familiar by thisdude9001

Pact of the Chain Familiar: Lantern Archon

Invocation: Tome and Blade by Garresh

Warlock Remixed by Bloodcloud

Invocations by Fynzmirs

Spell-Less Warlock Redesign by Grod_The_Giant

Warlock (Revised) by PwrHngryTortois

Revised Warlock by Man_Over_Game

Reworking the Warlock Pacts: Chain & Blade by Jathaan

Turning the Hexblade "Patron" Into Modular Powers by Segev

Overhauling the Warlock by Chaosmancer

Psychopomp Familiar by BerzerkerUnit

New Warlock Pact Boon, Invocations by BerserkerUnit

New Invocation: Share Spells by Segev

A Fixed Pact of the Blade by Amechra

Revising the Fiend Patron by Segev

Revised Great Old One by Greywander

Revising some warlock invocations by Witty Username

Improved Otherworldly Leap by Segev

Eldritch Blast feature by kazaryu

Undying Warlock Reworked by Iscarabaid

Invocation: Eldritch Evoker by John Cribati

Invocation: Mutated Blast by Greywander

Firearm invocations by BerzerkerUnit

Curses, sympathetic magic, and other witch-inspired invocations by Greywander

Patronless Warlock by Dualight

Warlock variations started by Arkynata

Invocation: Eldritch Arrows by BerzerkerUnit

Invocation: Master of Terror by Ikedashi



*Spoiler: Warlock Pacts/subclasses*
Show


Patron: The Titan by wayfare 

Dragon Magic! By Ralcos

Surrealistik's Warlock Homebrew by Surrealistik 

Warlock Pacts of Other Causes by Amnoriath 

Weekly Subclass Workshop by Anubis Dread 

Pact of the Beholder by Ralcos

New Warlock Pact: Elemental Dragon (and some new spells) by drawingfreak 

Warlock Vestige Pact, Pact-Specific Invocations, and a new spell by ghost_warlock 

Ghost patron warlock subclass by mictrepanier 

Reaper Patron and Lantern Pact Boon by Wartex1 

Warlock subclass: Hag Pact by pibby

Celestial Warlock Patron by Submortimer 

Need advice on homebrews for a campaign by DragonBones 

Of Scale and Tongue, Serpent Kingdoms Warlock by Amnoriath 

Patron: Sentai by Submortimer 

"From Chaos breeds the Elements. From the Elements breeds Creation" Warlock Patron by Amnoriath 

Campaign Specific Warlock Patron and Pact by Myzz 

Warlock Pact and Invocations: Magical Girl Edition by Ilorin Lorati 

Patron: The Beacon by Submortimer 

 New Warlock Pact: Primus by fattybear 

 Elemental Warlock by Submortimer 

 New Warlock Pact: Slaad by fattybear 

Warlock class option: Divine Patron, Wee Jas by anaximander19 

From Warlock to Waterbender! by WunSukong 

Pact of the Skin by Scarce 

The Self: A Warlock Patron inspired by Persona by Wartex1 

New Warlock Patron: The Immemorial Glacier + Spells by Gr7mm Bobb 

Barbarian, Bard, Warlock, Ranger, Rogue, Changelings, Shifter changes/additions by Steampunkette 

 Warlock Patron: The Darklord by Rhaegar14 

 Warlock Patron: Inevitable by Submortimer 

 New Warlock Patron - The Liar by EthanKWolfe 

Reaper warlock patron by Rfkannen 

Warlock Patron: Vestiges (Binder) by Submortimer 

Psychic Warrior, Warlock Subclass by Steampunkette 

 Warlock Patron: Io, God of Dragons by Submortimer 

 Warlock Patron: Blood Pact (Master Vampire) by Submortimer 

New Warlock Patron: The DM by Submortimer 

Warlock Patron: The Enhanced by Submortimer 

Pact of the Death(Warlock Patron) by ImSAMazing 

Warlock Fiend Pack variant - Plague Demon Pact by Demonic Spoon 

Celestial Pact Warlock by AgentPaper 

Have you Seen the Yellow Sign? - A variant GreatOldOne patron by The_Doctor 

Dragon Lord - New Warlock Patron by DracoKnight 

 New Warlock Patron: The Inescapable Void by Gr7mm Bobb 

Michael's Specific Warlock Patrons: The Megathread by Michael7123 

The Patron of Patrons-Michael by JNAProductions 

Warlock Patron: The Wild Hunt by Submortimer 

 5e shaman subclass by Belac93 

 Warlock Otherworldly Patrons: Genies by Biffoniacus_Furiou 

 The Outsider Patron by DracoKnight 

5e Vestige pact warlock (a.k.a. binder) by Belac93 

Otherworldly Patron: Blaze by Strill 

Warlock Patron: Ur-Priest by Submortimer 

New Warlock Invocation Idea by Ralcos 

 Assistance in brewing a Mental Domination Warlock Pact by Wolfiee 

 Warlock Patron: Pact of the Archon by Goober4473 

 Patron Tool: Pandora's Box by AeonsShadow 

Warlock Patron - The Sith by Dralnu 

 Words Hurt: Spells of the Profane [Contest Spells + New Warlock Patron] by Levism84 

 Warlock Patron: The Reaper by DracoKnight 

 Sworn to the Good guys! When a Warlock is dealing with the good guys by Socratov 

 New Warlock Patron: The Double Helix by Levism84 

 Warlock Otherworldly Patron - The Faceless Lord by Ormsbygore 

 Emulating the Magus/Duskblade: A Warlock Path by Mike-in-the-Box 

 Otherworldly Patron: The Tarrasque by DracoKnight 

The Guildmage, a series of warlock archetypes. Magic the Gathering Expansion by MAL1CE 

Celestial Sub-Classes: Sorcerer & Warlock by RakiReborn 

Patron of Dreams/Nightmares - Warlock patron by Ledah 

 Sterling Vermin presents 2 new Warlock archetypes: the Cosmic Machine & the Crone by sterling vermin 

 Warlock Patron: The Elder Drake by UristMcRandom 

 Wild Magic Warlock by Millstone85 

Warlock Patrons - Genies & (yet another take on) Celestial by Arnakalar 

New Warlock Patron: The Caller by ThatOneGuy79 

Drinking, Dancing, and Destroying - Cult of Bacchus Warlock by Grynning 

5th Edition Warlock Patron:  The Tree Spirit by Foxhound438 

Warlock Patron: The Relic by Syruptitious 

Patron: The Relic by Syruptitious 

Cosmic Machine and Crone by sterling vermin 

Pact of the Eldritch Slinger by Krumpits

Patron: The Kraken by fattybear

Patrons - The River King and The Star Forger by RyumaruMG 

Patron: The Many by fattybear

Patron: The Vestiges by Joxeta

Patron: The Corporation by mgshamster

Pact of the Aegis by Gr7mm Bobb 

Pact of Malediction by Steampunkette

Binder by Joxeta

Patron: Magus/Duskblade by Mike-in-the-Box 

Patron: Angel by Dracoknight

Patron: Uluu Thalongh 

Patron: The Symbiote by will5566 

Patron: The Spellweavers by JRDS 

Patron: The Great Wyrm by ravencroft0 

Patron: The Demon Sea by Grynning

Patron: Lantern by Submortimer

Patron: Elder Wyrm by DracoKnight 

Pact of the Shield and Pact of the Pauldron by ES Curse 

Patron: Friend Computer by Grynning

Patron: Hag Coven by zeek0

 Patron: Reaper by Giegue 

Patron: Father and the Seven Deadly Patrons by DracoKnight 

Patron: The Sheikh by jinjitsu 

Patron: The Undead Lord by Giegue

Patron: The Undead Lord v2 by Giegue

Patron: The Undead Lord v3 by Giegue

Patron: Undead Lord v4 by Giegue 

Patron: The Serpent Gods by DracoKnight 

Pact of the Orb by holywhatever 

Patron: The Traveler by gavinator154

Necromancer Warlock by clash 

Warlock Invocations by Zeros

Patron: The Undead Warlord by Ormsbygore

Patron: Arcane Archer by Steampunkette 

Hellfire Pact and invocations by clash

Patron: Elemental Power by Foxhound438 

Genie Patron by clash 

The Chivalric Incubus by Amechra 

Patron: Vessel of Souls by Vlos

Patron: The Morning Star by Glooji 

List of Vestiges as Patrons by Ziegander

Patron: Sprit by JumboWheat01 

Patron: Pirate by wheatbyproducts 

Genie Pact (ShaÂir) by Joxeta

Patron: The Catalyst by Prince Zahn 

Patron: The Star Ray by Ninja_Prawn

Patron: The Catalyst by Prince Zahn 

Invocation: The Dead Walk by Gr7mm Bobb 

Pact of the Blade by Rhaegar14

Patron: Legion by LapinHero 

Demoman by JRDS

Patron: Grandmother Hag by Steampunkette

Pact: The Ancestor by pyrefiend 

Patron: Thunderbird by Crisis21 

Pact of the Shield and Pact of the Pauldron by ES Curse 

Patron: The Sith by Dralnu 

Patron: The Drowning Sea by Grizl' Bjorn 

Pact: The Famished Dark by Surrealistik 

New Warlock Invocations by Vaz

Realm of Dream Patron by Levism84

Patron: The Enlightened by ravencroft0

Patron: Urbanus by Blue_C.

Singing Sea Otherworldly Patron by FishBot 

Invocation: Bloodstone by tyriuth

The Drowned Warlock by Grizl' Bjorn 

Water Witch by Chokuto

Pact of the Eldritch Fist by Mcdjangali 

Patron: Blood Lord by LordSamuel

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Warlock (cont.)*
*Spoiler: Warlock Pacts/subclasses*
Show


Patron: Kraken by Potato_Priest

Patron: The Weird Sisters by Machiknight

Patron: Archmagus by AgentMaineSIGMA 

Pact of Hellfire by zombiecurse

Patron: Time Lord by iTookUrNick

Patron: The Eternal Drake by Blackjackg

Pact of the Thrall by Giegue

Pact of the Fathomless One by HikerChris

Patron: The Primordial Gale by Liran Sterling

Patron: The Frostbound by Matrota

Patron: The Primordial by Wryte

Pact of the Grave + Necro-Invocations by Giegue

Patron: The Radiant Dragon by falsedot

Patron: The Broodmother by A Fat Dragon

Patron: Storm Lord by Rebonack

Pact of the Grave by Giegue

Patron: The Rot by Llama513

Patron: Tiamat by Daghoulish

Patron of the Untouchable by gavinator154

Patron: Gaia by Vogie

Patron: Void by Blackbando

Patron: Archmage by Protato

Patron: Gate of Truth by Vogie

Patron: Epidemic by Clodix367

Pact of the Dreamwalker by Aodh

Patron: The Uttercold Legion by Giegue

Patron: Entwined by Alqui

Patron: The Uttercold Legion by Giegue

Patron: The Soulless by Vogie

Patron: The Horsemen by theVoidWatches

Patron: The Uttercold Legion [V.2] by Giegue

Patron: The King of Mars by Slaximillian

Patron: Master of Masks by MoleMage

Patron: The Heart of the Cards by gloryblaze

Warlock Gunslinger by Bannan_mantis

Patron: Symbiote by Vogie

Patron: The Obzedat by Giegue

Patron: The Sire by Vogie

Patron: The Uttercold Legion V.3 by Giegue

Patron: Hag by KOLE

Patron: The Blood Saint by Hipster Dixit

Patron: Dragon by Grod_The_Giant

Patron: The Empowered Bastion by sandmote

Patron: The Hero of Legend by KarlMarx

Patron: The Elder Drake by SleeplessWriter

Patron: The Innkeeper by Icecaster

Patron: Hadar by Vogie

Patron: Symbiote by dboxcar

Patron: Master Hand by Vogie

Patron: Lightbringer by AgentMaineSIGMA

Patron: The Undying by Vogie

Patron: The Grid by Vogie

Pact of Discovery by Bjarkmundur

Patron: Planeswalker by AgentMaineSIGMA

Patron: The Wandmaker by Yunru

Divine Patron: Thunderbird

Patron: The Fatekeeper by superninja109

Patron: The Gambler by Kingsluger

Genie Pact by stewstew5

Patron: Bloodlord by Vogie

Djinn Pact Revamp by stewstew5

Patron: Sandworm by [email protected]

Pact of the Hand by Xuldarinar

Patron: Elder Dragon by BerzerkerUnit

Pact: The Grey Skull by Mark Hall

The Herald by Vogie

Patron: Dragon by sandmote

Pact of the Chicken by Xuldarinar

Patron: The Quintessence by StagnantFlux

Pact of the Staff by StagnantFlux

Patron: The Swarm by Amechra

Patron: The Akashic Library by Amechra

Patron: Red Mark by SaigonTimeMD

Patron: Teratomarakh, Anarch Core

Blood Magic Warlock by Gluteus_Maximus

Stringy Hiared Ghost by BerzerkerUnit

Patron: the Great Dragon by sengmeng

Patron: The Moon(s) by Yunru

The Winter Lord by sandmote

Patron: The Quintessence, An Update by StagnantFlux

Patron: The Obzedat by Giegue

Patron: Dragon by Legokeiki

Patron: Malignant Nanotech by englishelf

Patron: Titan by MP89

Patron: The Platinum Dragon by ezekielraidon

Warlock Pact: Gehenna

Patron: Nilbog by RickAsWritten

Patron: The Elemental Lord by Greywander

Patron: The Spiritual Protector

Patron: The Slimelord by StagnantFlux

Pact of the Blade by Amechra

Patron: Self-Fulfilling Prophet by Segev

Patron: The Forest Guardian by sandmote

Patron: Vestige by Damon_Tor

Patron: The IFCC by sengmeng

Pact of the Skin by Segev

Patron: Midna by Emmerlaus

Dragon Pact by Man On Fire

Patron: The Forbidden Ones by Phhase

Patron: The Hungering Sphere by werescythe

Dragonfire Adept by Zaile

Patron: Oni Lord by Whiles

Patron: The Great Phoenix by StagnantFlux

Patron: Trickster by Greywander

Patron: The Muse by Fnissalot

Patron: Outsider by Ranckorr

Patron: The Kindred by CountDVB

New Warlock Pact Boon, Invocations by BerserkerUnit

Invocation: Share Spells by Segev

Patron: Crown by Stattick

Patron: Flesh Sculptor by mcumoric

Patron: Ascendant Undead by clash

Patron: Wendigo by mcumoric

Patron: Wendigo (revised) by mcumoric

Patron: The Legendary Serpent by mcumoric

Patron: The Collection by BerzerkerUnit

Malconvoker Warlock by Avigor

Patron: The Coven by schm0

Patron: The Regulator by CountDVB

Patron: Eldritch Pyramid Schemer by sengmeng

Patron: Juiblex by BerzerkerUnit

Patron: The Witchmaker by Greywander

Patron: The Weaver by Ilerien

Patron: The Absence by Phhase

Pact Boon: Pact of the Broom by Wasp

Patron: Levistus by Lycan999

Patron: The Indomitable by Kuulvheysoon

Patron: Mega Corporation by Zecrin

Patron: Witchmaker by Greywander

Patron: Keeper of Balance by sandmote

Invocations by sandmote

Eldritch Invocations by myceliumnb

Shugenja by Blueshirt616

Patron: Sworn Friend by Amnestic

Patron: Unseen Hand by Loek

Patron: Shadow Dragon by nickl_2000

Patron: Archdruid and Patron: Archmage by Saelethil

Patron: The Collection by BerzerkerUnit

Patron: Brandon Sanderson by Falcon X

Patron: Brandon Sanderson v.1.5 by Falcon X

Pact of the Blight by BerzerkerUnit

Executor by Tecatin

Patron: Great Wyrm by Mark Hall

Servant of the Apsara by jjordan

Patron: Elder Dragon by BerzerkerUnit

Patron: Companion by Ilerien

Patron: Vampire by AvatarVecna

Patron: Portrait by Oerlaf

Patron: Corps by Damon_Tor

Patron: Devourer by BerzerkerUnit

Patron: Shapeshifter by Psyche

Patron: Famine by Lvl45DM!

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Wizard* *Spoiler: Full Class Changes/Additions*
Show


Double Standard Wizard by SpawnOfMorbo 

Specialist wizard tweaks, and the Universalist by Malifice 

3 class modifications; the ki warrior, the arcane knight, and the book priest by Rfkannen 

 Wizard Variant for New Player by Axorfett12 

Wizard Fix by dropbear8mybaby

Theurge Wizard (Tweaked) by Grey Watcher

Wizard Rework by AgentMaineSIGMA 

4e Wizard in 5th Edition by Deleted 

Variant Wizard by Doccit

Transmutation Revised by GalacticAxekick

Revised Bladesinger by theVoidWatches

IllusionistÂs Improved Minor Illusion by Segev

Polymath Wizard by Yakk

Variant of Wizard or Sorcerer capable of casting two low-level spells at a time by Old Harry MTX

Revised Wizard (as a generic MAD spellcaster replacing all others) by rferries

Revised Necromancer by rferries

Specializing the Wizard by PhoenixPhyre

Alternate Wizard Tradition features by BerzerkerUnit

School of Necromancy revision by sandmote



*Spoiler: Wizard Subclasses*
Show


School of Theurgy by Ralcos

(Insert Fruit) Ideas for a battlemage subclass Thread started by DiBastet subclass by Thomar_of_Uointer 

Hybrid archetypes. Archetypes that mimic the effect of multiclassing by Rfkannen 

Wizard Archetype: Bonded Mage by ASchmidt 

The Theurge... finally playable! by Tarrab 

Arcane School, Chronomancy by AetherShift 

Arcane School, Chronomancy (Second Draft) by AetherShift 

Chronomancy School (Updated with new 2nd level ability) by AetherShift 

Arcane Tradition: Universalist by DanyBallon 

Arcane Tradition: Elementalist by DanyBallon 

 Mystic Archivist: The Wizard Subclass With The Urge To Theurge by zhdarkstar 

Wizard Subclass: The, er, Golem Guy! by bloodshed34 

Chronomancer by Scarce 

Specialist wizard tweaks, and the Universalist by Malifice 

Arcane Tradition: Spellblade by SonsOfSauron 

 Mechamancer - Arcane Tradition by Scarce

 School of Glyphomancy by demonickin0 

Dark Sun Wizard School: School of the Preserver by Edge

 School of the Disruptor by Belac93 

Familiars by wizard school for 5e, Animated household object by Belac93 

Several Homebrew items for godless campaign (1 class, 1 subclass, 2 races) by bloodshed343 

Arcane Archer Tradition by nerk 

 My Bladesinger Homebrew by Grayfigure 

 Wizard Arcane Tradition: Magical Genius by Santra 

 White Mage for 5th ed (Wizard path) by Grynning 

Arcane Archer - Wizard Tradition by WarrentheHero 

 Wild Maze Wizard Tradition by JumboWheat01 

 New Arcane School: Tychomancy (luck magic) by AetherShift 

 Arcane School: Tychomancy (second try) by AetherShift 

Force Mage (Wizard Tradition) by Almir 

The Prismatic Mage - Wizard Archetype by Calen 

Truenamer by Joxeta

Grey Guild and Three Spirit Adept by sterling vermin 

Prismatist Wizard by EkulNagrom 

Arcane Tradition: Divine Magus by JRDS 

Demonologist by Axorfett12 

Arcane Tradition: Divine Magus by JRDS 

Arcane Tradition: School of White Magic by Spiriah 

Spellslinger by Llama513

Steelspell Vanguard by Sicarius Victis 

The Sage and The Savant by The Zoat

Engineer by JRDS

Archivist by Oerlaf 

War Mage by locke249

School of the Gunnhildyr by WarfrontJack 

Bioalchemist by Spellbreaker26

Lycomancer by Spellbreaker26

Warmage by Gr7mm Bobb 

Magical Scholar by JNAProductions 

Divine Arcanist by AngryJesusMan 

Black Magic by Beechgnome

Occultist by FishBot

School of Bureaumancy by Scorpion_Strike

Acolyte of the Skin by Revlid

Generalist Wizard by Kane0

Wild One Soothsayer by JRDS 

School of Cantrips by AgentMaineSIGMA

Elemental Wizard by foobar1969 

Numerologist Tradition by Silkensword

Scholar of Forbidden Knowledge by Gulian

Occultist by zombiecurse

Xenomancer by sengmeng

Arcane Inspector by BTGbullseye

School of Medicine by ciarannihill

School of Abstraction by Clodix367

Pinball Wizard by nickl_2000

School of Geometry by Eragon123

School of Medicine by sunshine25

Deathsinger by Vogie

Red Wizard of Thay by Mordrigar

Pinball Wizard by nickl_2000

Arcane Savant by Grod_The_Giant

Sporting Wizard by pygmybatrider

School of Hieromancy by Icecaster

School of Necromancy by Lord Von Becker

Golem Crafter by thisdude9001

Golem Crafter v2 by thisdude9001

School of Menagerie by TundraBuccaneer

School of Channeling by Artagon

School of the Magister by Lightmagemike

School of Mahō Shōjo by Yunru

School of Telemancy by Icecaster

Mystic Marksman by TempterOphidian

Spirit Training by Lord Maze

School of Familiars by AgentMaineSIGMA

Arcane Tradition of Universalism by KOLE

Forbidden Pact by Crisis21

School of Combatby Crisis21

Chronomancer by miner3203

Coffee Wizard by Kingsluger

Hedge Wizard by SleeplessWriter

Forbidden Knowledge by thisdude9001

Forbidden Knowledge v2 by thisdude9001

School of Galvimancy by Vogie

Forge Wizard by SyllinTheWizard

School of Grey Tactics by sengmeng

Eldritch Arcanum by StagnantFlux

Spellblade by Old Harry MTX

Quantum Magic by Tzun

School of Runekeeping by Icecaster

Shock Arcanist by Myzzrym

Soulweaver by Phhase

School of Chronomancy by CLAY MORE

Shadow Adept by wayfare

School of Ritual by LichMan13

School of the ShaÂir by sandmote

Arcane Sniper by Witty Username

School of Hedges by sandmote

Astral Wizard by Flare325

Qualitherate Wizard by BerzerkerUnit

Astromancy by AlhazTheRed 

Pale Mastery by Giegue

The Familiarist by niklinna

School of Tinkering by Wayne1017

Mucusmancer by Consensus

Staff Caster by Avigor

School of Technomancy by demonslayerelf

School of Magitech by WarrentheHero

Mech Pilot by Blackbando

School of Embers by GramPositive

School of Ancient Magics by KittenMagician

School of Plague Magic by KarlMarx

School of the Avantguardian by RickAsWritten

School of Rituals by LichMan13

School of Preservation by Michael7123

Enlightened Warrior by Seekergeek

Witch Doctor by mcumoric

Tentalogist by werescythe

School of Comprehension by CountDVB

Terramancy by mcumoric

School of Divination by GalacticAxekick

Arcane Painter by mcumoric

Geomancy by mcumoric

Multiversity by BerzerkerUnit

Naturalist by Twelvetrees

School of Adaptation by Phhase

Jeweler by mcumoric

School of Blue Magic by BerzerkerUnit

Anti-Mage by RickAsWritten

Jade Phoenix Magic by Ilerien

School of Summoning by Segev

Swordmage by BerzerkerUnit

Cannibal Witch by Twelvetrees

School of Chiromancy by CountDVB

Tradition of the Wu Gen by Kuulvheysoon

Arcane Tradition: Acausality by PhoenixPhyre

School of the Fist by Oramac

School of Fate by Argis13

School of Fish by Ninja_Prawn

Generalist Wizard by Zecrin

The Cooler Lore Wizard by AvatarVecna

School of Beguiling by GreyBlack

School of Illusion by GalacticAxekick

White Necromancy by Nuptup

School of Truespeech by sengmeng

Song Mage by Mark Hall

Knight Phantom by Jervis

Order of the Skilled by Jervis

School of Onomancy by Arkanist

School of Discipline by noob

School of Lifeshaping by Damon_Tor

School of Topology by Breccia

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Artificer* *Spoiler: Full Class Changes/Additions*
Show


Artificer Infusions started by Anderlith

Revised Artificer by Greywander

Armorer Reimagined by stoutstien

Alchemist Fix and Additional Infusions by sandmote

Gadgeteer Artificer variant by Yakk

Alchemist revision by nickl_2000

Alchemist Reloaded by Sexyshoeless



*Spoiler: Artificer Subclasses*
Show


Archivist by Greywander

Fleshmaker by Artagon

Professor Explorer by sandmote

High Sinner by BerzerkerUnit

Manawright by BerzerkerUnit

Sommelier by Nicrosil

Automatist by Damon_Tor

Izzet Inventor by mk333

Artificer of Travel by sandmote

Machinist by Phhase

Bibliothecary by sandmote

Volumancer by Damon_Tor

Runecaster by sandmote

Soulmelder by BerzerkerUnit

Fleshmaker by Artagon

Dungeon Master by BerserkerUnit

Game Master by BerzerkerUnit

Motor-mancer by mcumoric

Mana Forger by mcumoric

Master of Plagues by sandmote

Arcane Cartographer by Uncle1113

Woodcarver by mcumoric

Tinkerer by stoutstien

Fleshwarper by Lvl45DM!

Battling Bowman by nickl_2000

Lifecrafter by BerzerkerUnit

Gunman by Oerlaf

Vault Builder by sandmote

Siege Engineer by Myth27

House Vidalis Magebreeder by BerzerkerUnit

Archivist by Townopolis

Mana Fiend by Humnhapymeal

Augur by tzurk

Monster Hunter by Jervis

Defect by RickAsWritten

Technomancer by Person_Man




*Unearthed Arcana Artificer* *Spoiler: Unearthed Arcana Artificer Subclasses*
Show


Tattooist by Crisis21

Alchemist Artificer by FishBot

Armorer and Automatist by Damon_Tor

Artificer subclass based on trick arrows/bullets by pronate

Shadow Illusionist by Vogie

Alhahest by Ascendant

Gunsmith by NinjaLemur247

----------


## Twelvetrees

*New Classes* 
*Spoiler: A-D*
Show



*_____* *Spoiler*
Show


 _____ by Mr.J



*Academic/Academian**Spoiler*
Show


Academic by Mourne

Academian by Tiadoppler



*Add-a-Kid**Spoiler*
Show


Add-a-Kid by BerzerkerUnit



*Adeptus Astartes of Chaos* *Spoiler*
Show


Adeptus Astartes of Chaos by JNAProductions 



*Adeptus Sororitas* *Spoiler*
Show


Adeptus Sororitas by JNAProductions 



*Adrenalineer* *Spoiler*
Show


Adrenalineer by Jama7301



*Adventurer* *Spoiler*
Show


The Adventurer by CrusaderJoe

Adventurer by Deleted

Adventurer by BerzerkerUnit



*Aethermancer**Spoiler*
Show


Aethermancer by Gr7mm Bobb



*Air Elementalist**Spoiler*
Show


Air Elementalist by JNAProductions



*Alchemist* *Spoiler*
Show


Alchemist WIP based off of Pathfinder/MoE3.5 by BRKNdevil 

The Alchemist!  Bomber, potion maker, and researcher of knowledge! by daemonaetea 

Alchemist - Potent Potables and Other Avenues of Medieval Science by xyianth 

The Alchemist by TopCheese 

 Homebrew class - the Alchemist by Sammuthegreat 

 New Base Class Alchemist by Newti 

 Alchemist base class v2 by Newti 

Alchemist; A new class complete with 3 Archetypes by AmbientRaven 

Oh goodie, another 5e Alchemist by Seekergeek 

Alchemist by propheticsteel 

Transmutation Alchemist (post #8) by Mithicalbird

Alchemist by Mourne

Alchemist v2 by Mourne

Alchemist by zerome1221

Alchemist by MoleMage

Alchemist by Grod_The_Giant



*Allomancer* *Spoiler*
Show


Allomancer (Mistborn Series by Brandon Sanderson) Homebrew Class with Sub-Classes by Zyn 

Allomancer by EarlGreystoke 



*Angel**Spoiler*
Show


Angel by JNAProductions



*Anorithil**Spoiler*
Show


Anorithil by JNAProductions



*Arcane Blade* *Spoiler*
Show


 Arcane Blade: Original Class by GanonBoar 



*Arcanist**Spoiler*
Show


Franken-caster: The Arcanist(?) by Almir 

Arcanist by Hillsy7

Arcanist by Phawksin

Arcanist by theVoidWatches



*Arcanaut**Spoiler*
Show


Arcanaut by BerzerkerUnit



*Archer**Spoiler*
Show


The Archer by R.Shackleford

Archer (post #7) by Mithicalbird



*Archivist* *Spoiler*
Show


D&D 5e - The Archivist by SaintRidley 

Archivist by Fralex 

 Presenting the Sage class, my take on the 3.5e Archivist by Verdacy

Archivist by Grod_The_Giant



*Arithmatist**Spoiler*
Show


Arithmagician by JBPuffin 



*Armiger**Spoiler*
Show


Armiger by Blurhy



*Artificer* *Spoiler*
Show


Artificer Class by Donusdeus 

Artificer (4e Inspired) by HorridElemental 

5e Homebrew - The Artificer (of Alancia) by DiBastet

5e Artificer by Rawrawrawr 

Artificer Homebrew by Engilbrand 

Artificer - 5ed Style by Stealthscout 

 Eberron Artificer by Downtown 

 Custom Artificer Class for 5th edition by Renegade Munchy 

Homebrew Artificer by JungDeviant 

Artificer by Shrimpboy107 

Artificer by Lonesomechunk44 

Artificer (Eberron) by JungDeviant 

Artificer by Ngagn

Artificer by Mourne

Artificer by Revlid

Artificer by tron1001

Artificer by Grod_The_Giant



*Artisinal/Artisan* *Spoiler*
Show


The Artisinal: Alchemist, Artificer & Runesmith by dropbear8mybaby 

5E Class - The Artisan by Rogem 



*Artist**Spoiler*
Show


Artist 2.0 by BerzerkerUnit



*Atavist**Spoiler*
Show


Atavist by SwordMeow



*Ascendant* *Spoiler*
Show


Ascendant by endlessxaura 



*Asha'man* *Spoiler*
Show


 Asha'man: The weavers of Saidin (New Class with 3 Subclasses) by AmbientRaven



*Assassin* *Spoiler*
Show


Assassin by Mourne

Assassin v2 by Mourne



*Astromancer* *Spoiler*
Show


The Astromancer by Mr.Moron 

Astromancer Base Class by zeek0 



*Avatar of Blades* *Spoiler*
Show


Class Homebrew: The Avatar of Blades by Grayfigure 



*Avenger* *Spoiler*
Show


Avenger by FenrirHatiSkoll 

Avenger by Orlune 

Avenger by FenrirHatiSkoll 

Avenger by FenrirHatiSkoll 

Avenger by FenrirHatiSkoll




*Awakened**Spoiler*
Show


Awakened by cdax



*Awakened Mage**Spoiler*
Show


Awakened Mage by logannc



*Balor Monster Class* *Spoiler*
Show


Balor Monster Class by Xefas 



*Band**Spoiler*
Show


The Band by Damon_Tor



*Battledancer* *Spoiler*
Show


Battledancer by zeek0 

Battle Dancer v2 by zeek0



*Battlemage* *Spoiler*
Show


Battlemage by Dhavaer 

Battlemage by clash 



*Battlemind**Spoiler*
Show


Battlemind by sandmote



*Beast Hunter* *Spoiler*
Show


Beast Hunter by Alpha115



*Beast King* *Spoiler*
Show


Beast King (post #8) by Mithicalbird



*Beast Master/Keeper* *Spoiler*
Show


Beast master Class by Cobrakun 

Beast Master by Lalliman 

The Beastkeeper by Terrichance



*Beguiler**Spoiler*
Show


Beguiler by death390



*Beheld**Spoiler*
Show


Beheld by BerzerkerUnit



*Bellringer* *Spoiler*
Show


Bellringer by Tvtyrant



*Berserker* *Spoiler*
Show


Berserker by WicWicTheWarloc 



*Binder* *Spoiler*
Show


Binder class by anaximander19 

Fifth Edition Binder Class II organized by Prince Zahn 

Nifft's Binder by Nifft 

 Fifth Edition Binder Class III by Submortimer 

 Goalposts tables? By Garresh 

 Binder Port and Redesign by Garresh 

Binder by Scarce

Binder by CunningKindred 




*Biometal User* *Spoiler*
Show


Biometal User by AgentMaineSIGMA 



*Biotinker**Spoiler*
Show


Biotinker by BlueHairedKat



*Blackguard* *Spoiler*
Show


Hombrewed Blackguard Class by supergoji18 

Blackguard by Ravinsild

Blackguard by ST By Night 

Blackguard by demonslayerelf 

Blackguard by demonslayerelf

Blackguard by Oerlaf



*Blacklight Mutator* *Spoiler*
Show


5e Custom Class/Virus/Template- Prototype's Alex Mercer- The Blacklight Mutator by Silvestrae 



*Bladedancer* *Spoiler*
Show


  Bladedancer by Rogem 



*Bladesinger* *Spoiler*
Show


 Bladesinger by bloodshed343 



*Blade Exemplar* *Spoiler*
Show


Blade Exemplar by Antioch [/URL]



*Blood Mage* *Spoiler*
Show


Blood Mage by Almir

Blood Mage by Tallytrev813

Blood Mage 2.0 by Tallytrev813

Blood Mage by sengmeng

Blood Mage by Tallytrev813



*Bloodsworn* *Spoiler*
Show


 The Bloodsworn (Base class) by Gnomes2169 



*Blue Mage**Spoiler*
Show


Blue Mage by BerzerkerUnit

Blue Mage by Amnestic



*Body Tactician* *Spoiler*
Show


New Class: Body Tactician by ImSAMazing 



*Bonded* *Spoiler*
Show


Bonded by Thyme

Bonded Soul by stewstew5

Bonded Soul by stewstew5

Bonded Soul by stewstew5

Bonded Soul by stewstew5



*Botanist* *Spoiler*
Show


Botanist by JNAProductions 

Botanist by JNAProductions

Botanist by MoleMage



*Bowmaster* *Spoiler*
Show


The Bowmaster class with 3 Subclasses by Leuku 



*Boxer**Spoiler*
Show


Boxer by PapaQuackers 



*Brave**Spoiler*
Show


Brave by Lanth Sor



*Broadmage**Spoiler*
Show


Broadmage by Saelethil



*Bruiser**Spoiler*
Show


Bruiser by Senkiatzu

Bruiser by Draz74



*Brute**Spoiler*
Show


Brute by Damon_Tor



*Brute Dragon**Spoiler*
Show


Brute Dragon by JNAProductions



*Bulwark**Spoiler*
Show


Bulwark by JNAProductions 

Bulwark v2 by JNAProductions



*Caevrnbrood**Spoiler*
Show


Caevrnbrood by MoleMage



*Caller**Spoiler*
Show


Caller by GnomeWorks



*Calligrapher**Spoiler*
Show


Calligrapher by BerzerkerUnit



*Candlemaker**Spoiler*
Show


Candlemaker by Psyche



*Card Master**Spoiler*
Show


Card Master by Tormented



*Cavalier**Spoiler*
Show


Cavalier by Breccia



*Celestial Magi* *Spoiler*
Show


Celestial Magi by Formless Entity 



*Centaur**Spoiler*
Show


Centaur by Old Harry MTX



*Chameleon* *Spoiler*
Show


Nifft's 5e Chameleon Base Class by Nifft 

Chameleon by JNAProductions



*Changer**Spoiler*
Show


Changer by Bannan_mantis



*Channeler* *Spoiler*
Show


The channeler, 5e elemental base class by Rfkannen 

Channeler by Garresh

Channeler by gloryblaze

Channeller by Jormengand

Channeler by yarrowdeathbloo

Channeler by Dienekes

Channeler by SpitnWhittle



*Chanter* *Spoiler*
Show


The Chanter by Othesemo 



*Charter Mage* *Spoiler*
Show


Charter Mage by KittenMagician



*Chef**Spoiler*
Show


Chef by MoleMage



*Chirurgeon**Spoiler*
Show


Chirurgeon by Breccia



*Chosen Warrior* *Spoiler*
Show


Chosen Warrior by Deleted



*Cleaner**Spoiler*
Show


Cleaner by animorte, plus Field Technician by animorte



*Clockwinder**Spoiler*
Show


Clockwinder by MoleMage



*Clockwork**Spoiler*
Show


Clockwork by Bannan_mantis



*Clockwork Naga**Spoiler*
Show


Clockwork Naga by JNAProductions



*Cloner* *Spoiler*
Show


Cloner by JNAProductions

Cloner (Again) by JNAProductions



*Colossus**Spoiler*
Show


Colossus by stewstew5



*Commander* *Spoiler*
Show


New Class: Commander by Calen

Commander by SpawnOfMorbo

Commander by Isocahedron



*Commoner Classes* *Spoiler*
Show


V1 Balanced Commoner Classes for 5e by Rysan Marquise 

Commoner by KOLE

Zero Class: Commoner by Crisis21



*Companion to Monsters**Spoiler*
Show


Companion to Monsters by BerzerkerUnit



*Conductor**Spoiler*
Show


Conductor by PairOÂDice Lost



*Conduit**Spoiler*
Show


 The Conduit by Keundt 

Conduit by Clodix367

Conduit v3 by Clodix367



*Constructor* *Spoiler*
Show


Constructor by Kellendros95 



*Corpomancer**Spoiler*
Show


Corpomancer by Desolos



*Cosplayer**Spoiler*
Show


Cosplayer by AvatarVecna 



*Coward**Spoiler*
Show


Coward by sengmeng



*Craftsman* *Spoiler*
Show


Craftsman by Submortimer



*Crusader* *Spoiler*
Show


Crusader by Ramshack

Crusader by Rerem115 

Crusader by Llama513

Crusader updated by Llama 513

Crusader by Jormengand

Crusader by ARTHAN



*Cryptic* *Spoiler*
Show


Cryptic by Kryx



*Cultist* *Spoiler*
Show


Cultist by Hypersmith

Cultist by MoleMage

Cultists of the Ancient Ones: A 5th edition H.P. Lovecraft Class by The_Doctor 

Cultist of the World Ender by Lvl45DM!

Cultist of the World Ender Revised by Lvl45DM!



*Culturalist* *Spoiler*
Show


Cupid by Brandles



*Cupid* *Spoiler*
Show


The Culturalist: 5E Base Class by GanonBoar 



*Daimonologist* *Spoiler*
Show


 The Daimonologist - A New Base Class by Ivellius 



*Daredevil* *Spoiler*
Show


Daredevil by Jormengand



*Dashing Swordsman* *Spoiler*
Show


Dashing Swordsman by miner3203 

The Dashing Swords(wo)man by Markoff Chainey 




*Deadeye* *Spoiler*
Show


Deadeye by Vogie



*Death Knight* *Spoiler*
Show


The Death Knight (Base Class) by AgentPaper 

Custom Death knight class by Renegade Munchy 

Death Knight Class by Oramac 

Death Knight by TheApostle

Death Knight Update by TheApostle



*Deep Spawn* *Spoiler*
Show


Deep Spawn by Requilac



*Defender* *Spoiler*
Show


 The Defender - JNAP's Homestead Contest by WarrentheHero 

Defender (post #8) by Mithicalbird



*Demigod**Spoiler*
Show


Demigod (Continued) by Old Harry MTX



*Demon Hunter* *Spoiler*
Show


The Demon Hunter (5e Base Class) by Demon Tongue 

Warcraft's Demon Hunter by DreamingGod05

Demon Hunter by Arzar 

Demon Hunter by Oramac

Demon Hunter v2 by Oramac



*Destined**Spoiler*
Show


Destined by MoleMage



*Devil Fruit Eater**Spoiler*
Show


Devil Fruit Eater by Tiwanoz 



*Devoted**Spoiler*
Show


The Devoted by Ivellius 



*Devoted Operator* *Spoiler*
Show


 Devoted Operator class by sorryjzargo 

Devoted Operator by sorryjzargo



*Dilettante* *Spoiler*
Show


Dilettante by Hootman



*Disciple* *Spoiler*
Show


Disciple by Munimasa 

Disciple of the Old Spice by JNAProductions 




*Dog* *Spoiler*
Show


Dog by Grek



*Doomguy* *Spoiler*
Show


Doomguy by JNAProductions



*Draconic Paragon* *Spoiler*
Show


 Draconic Paragon Class by JNAProductions 



*Dragon**Spoiler*
Show


Dragon Monster Class by JonasBell 

Humanoid Cursed Dragon by DragonLordAcar

Humanoid Cursed Dragon v2 by DragonLordAcar

Dragon Upstart by Damon_Tor

Dragon by MutantDargon



*Dragon Caster**Spoiler*
Show


Dragon Caster by Great Dragon



*Dragon Knight* *Spoiler*
Show


Dragon Knight by DracoKnight 

Updated Dragon Knight by DracoKnight 

 Dragon Knight Overhaul by DracoKnight 

 The Dragon Knight by Byzantine 

Dragon Knight by exodus_dragon





*Dragon Shaman**Spoiler*
Show


Dragon Shaman auras by carrdrivesyou



*Dragon Soul* *Spoiler*
Show


Dragon Soul by TheClaimer

DragonÂs Soul by TheClaimer



*Dragon Tamer* *Spoiler*
Show


Dragon Tamer by Rerem115



*Dragonborn Scion**Spoiler*
Show


Dragonborn Scion by Damon_Tor



*Dragonfire Adept* *Spoiler*
Show


Dragonfire Adept by Pivotal 

Homebrew Dragonfire Adept for 5e by xyianth 

Dragonfire Adept 5e Handbook by juanmaj0027 

Dragonfire Adept-Base Class by JNAProductions 

 Nifft's Dragonfire Adept by Nifft 

Dragonfire Adept by nick123qwe

Dragonfire Adept (again) by JNAProductions



*Dragonsoul Adept**Spoiler*
Show


Dragonsoul Adept by A.J.Gibson



*Dragoon**Spoiler*
Show


Dragoon by Ogrillian



*Dread Champion* *Spoiler*
Show


The Dread Champion, or how to be the awesome evil swordsman by Hipster Dixit 



*Dread Necromancer* *Spoiler*
Show


Dread Necromancer remake by Falco1029 

Dread Necromancer (Update of Falco1029's Port) by Wartex1 

 The Dread Necromancer: A Hero of Horror by Michael7123 

Dread Necromancer by Llama513 



*Dreadsoldier**Spoiler*
Show


Dreadsoldier by Breccia



*Dreadwalker**Spoiler*
Show


Dreadwalker by Old Harry MTX



*Dreamwalker**Spoiler*
Show


Dreamwalker by JNAProductions



*Drunkard**Spoiler*
Show


 The Drunkard (Class) by Giant2005 



*Dungeoncrasher**Spoiler*
Show


Dungeoncrasher by sengmeng



*Duskblade* *Spoiler*
Show


Duskblade by heavyfuel 

 Duskblade by Gr7mm Bobb

Duskblade by aumguitarist07 

Duskblade by JNAProductions

Duskblade by Teaguethebean

Duskblade by Kinie

Duskblade by heavyfuel

Duskblade by Edea

Duskblade by Teaguethebean

----------


## Twelvetrees

*New Classes (cont.)* 
*Spoiler: E-M*
Show



*Earthbinder**Spoiler*
Show


Earthbinder by Mourne



*Egotist* *Spoiler*
Show


Egotist by Hmnhntr 



*Elderitch Brawler**Spoiler*
Show


Elderitch Brawler by justduelist



*Eldritch Hunter* *Spoiler*
Show


Eldritch Hunter by Andrian



*Elemental Sage* *Spoiler*
Show


Elemental Sage by Elemental Sage 



*Elemental Scion**Spoiler*
Show


Elemental Scion by daemonaetea



*Elemental Warden/Warrior/Blade* *Spoiler*
Show


 Elemental Warden class by laucianx7x 

Elemental Warrior class by Hyjak 

Elemental Blade (post #8) by Mithicalbird



*Elementalist* *Spoiler*
Show


 Elementalist Homebrew Class - D&D 5e by Leo-Kat 

Elementalist by Bearowl

Elementalist by Calen

Elementalist by thegreatone5224



*Eliatrope* *Spoiler*
Show


Eliatrope by JNAProductions

Eliatrope Redux by JNAProductions



*Emissary* *Spoiler*
Show


The Emissary by ShamasTheBard 

Emissary of Zihnn by Requilac



*Empath* *Spoiler*
Show


 The Empath, a class of emotions by SonsOfSauron 



*Empowered* *Spoiler*
Show


Empowered by AvatarVecna



*Empyrist* *Spoiler*
Show


 Take two - The Empyrist by McNinja 



*Enforcer**Spoiler*
Show


Enforcer by CartmanTuttle

Enforcer by JNAProductions



*Engineer* *Spoiler*
Show


5e Engineer Homebrew Class by Ramshack

Hombrew engineer class for 5th edition by PeevedPenguin 

Engineer by Snig




*Engraver* *Spoiler*
Show


Engraver by Gryphonus



*Enhancer**Spoiler*
Show


Enhancer by Elibriss



*Enlightened Martial Artist**Spoiler*
Show


Enlightened Martial Artist by theVoidWatches



*Entomancer* *Spoiler*
Show


Entomancer by Silkensword



*Envoy* *Spoiler*
Show


Envoy by Eliecc 



*Esper* *Spoiler*
Show


The Esper Class by Leuku 

5e Psychic Class - The Esper by Leuku 



*Evolutionist**Spoiler*
Show


Evolutionist by JNAProductions



*Evolved**Spoiler*
Show


Evolved by BlacklightVirus



*Exemplar**Spoiler*
Show


Ziegander's First Tentative Steps: The Exemplar (a Bardadin in progress) by Ziegander 

Exemplar by JamesIntrocaso 

Exemplar by Xyrz



*Expert**Spoiler*
Show


Expert by Stan 

Expert (Updated) by Stan

Expert by SkipSandwich

Expert by Jormengand



*Factotum* *Spoiler*
Show


 Factotum by AvatarVecna 

Factotum by Joxeta

Factotum by retaliation08 

Factotum by Great Dragon

Factotum by whiplashomega

The Inspired; a 5e take on the Factotum by Kuulvheysoon



*Falconer**Spoiler*
Show


Falconer by MoleMage



*Fallen Champion**Spoiler*
Show


Fallen Champion by GreatWyrmGold



*Fatemaster**Spoiler*
Show


Fatemaster by Breccia



*Favored Soul* *Spoiler*
Show


 Favored Soul by DracoKnight 

The Favored Soul by R.Shackleford 




*Feral**Spoiler*
Show


Feral by RabanoDOOM

Feral by BerzerkerUnit



*Fire Emblem Lord* *Spoiler*
Show


Fire Emblem Lord by Protato



*Firestorm Avatar* *Spoiler*
Show


Firestorm Avatar by Requilac



*Fool* *Spoiler*
Show


The Fool - A Shadow Spire player class for all campaigns by MaddHadda_|106| 



*Forbidden Mage* *Spoiler*
Show


Kellendros95's Base Class - Forbidden Mage by Kellendros95 



*Forsaken**Spoiler*
Show


Forsaken by BerzerkerUnit



*Frost Mage* *Spoiler*
Show


 Frost Mage - A Frigid New Class by stormywaters



*Gaiaens* *Spoiler*
Show


Gaieans by BerzerkerUnit



*Gallant* *Spoiler*
Show


Gallant Rework by Mourne



*Gambler* *Spoiler*
Show


Gambler by RabanoDOOM 



*Genie**Spoiler*
Show


Genie by MoleMage



*Geomancer* *Spoiler*
Show


Geomancer by PapaQuackers 

Geomancer v2 by PapaQuackers

Geomancer by Vogie



*Giant* *Spoiler*
Show


Giant by Lalliman



*Gish* *Spoiler*
Show


Gish - The Class by Waterdeep Merch 



*Gladiator* *Spoiler*
Show


The Gladiator by Dark Sun Gnome 



*Goblin Paragon**Spoiler*
Show


Goblin Paragon by JNAProductions



*Godbound**Spoiler*
Show


Godbound by Jakinbandw



*Godslayer**Spoiler*
Show


Godslayer by luuma



*Golem**Spoiler*
Show


The Golem by MoleMage and The Gold Temper



*Golemist* *Spoiler*
Show


 New base class: Golemist by WarrentheHero 



*Grenadier**Spoiler*
Show


Grenadier by MoleMage



*Grey Mage**Spoiler*
Show


Grey Mage by Jokehr



*Guardian* *Spoiler*
Show


Guardian from GW2 by Ethaedalus 

 Guardian Class by Calen 




*Gunslinger/Gunner/Gunsmith**Spoiler*
Show


 Gunslinger 5e by demonickin0 

 Gunslinger, firearms, new fighting style, new feat found by Steampunkette 

Gunslinger Class by Wufflykins 

Gunslinger by Oramac 

Gunslinger v2 by Wufflykins

Gunslinger v5 by Wufflykins

Gunslinger by ludomastro

Gunner by Levi_Bonaparte

Gunsmith by Zetram



*Guru**Spoiler*
Show


Guru by mictrepanier



*Harlequin* *Spoiler*
Show


Harlequin by JNAProductions



*Headhunter* *Spoiler*
Show


Headhunter by pygmybatrider



*Healer* *Spoiler*
Show


Healer by JNAProductions 



*Hearth Guardian* *Spoiler*
Show


 Homestead Theme Contest Submission -  Hearth Guardian by FruitOfTheShroom 



*Hedge Wizard/Hedge Mage* *Spoiler*
Show


Homebrew Hedge Wizard for 5e by xyianth 

Hedge Mage by Tanfoglio



*Hemomancer**Spoiler*
Show


Hemomancer by Tcf_Blackfyre



*Herald of Ragnarok**Spoiler*
Show


Herald of Ragnarok by sengmeng



*Hero/Unlikely Hero**Spoiler*
Show


Hero by BerzerkerUnit

Unlikely Hero by Nicomo Cosca

Unlikely Hero v2 by Nicomo Cosca



*Hexblade* *Spoiler*
Show


The Hexblade by Ziegander 

 Hexblade Class: Battle, Misfortune, and Shadow Archetypes by Ivellius 




*Horizon Walker* *Spoiler*
Show


 Horizon Walker by EnderDwarf 



*Hunter* *Spoiler*
Show


Hunter by LoneStarNorth



*Illusionist**Spoiler*
Show


Illusionist by Blackflight



*Immortal* *Spoiler*
Show


Immortal by RabanoDOOM



*Incarnate* *Spoiler*
Show


Incarnate by Submortimer

Incarnate by Goober4473

Incarnate by Ixidor92



*Inquisitor* *Spoiler*
Show


5e Homebrew - The Inquisitor by dazbogdan 

Inquisitor by Lonesomechunk44 

Inquisitor by Theodoxus 

The Inquisitor by WarrentheHero 

Inquisitor by Llama513

Inquisitor by LewisDTC

Inquisitor by JNAProductions

Inquisitor by MrStabby



*Insurgent* *Spoiler*
Show


Insurgent by Ninja_Prawn



*Intelectual* *Spoiler*
Show


Intelectual class v2 by Rfkannen 



*Interloper* *Spoiler*
Show


Interloper by R.Shackleford 



*Inventor* *Spoiler*
Show


The Inventor by WarrentheHero

Inventor by WarrentheHero (Post #10 and/or 19)



*Investigator* *Spoiler*
Show


Investigator by Requilac

Investigator by Requilac



*Invoker* *Spoiler*
Show


Invoker (4e to 5e) (WIP) by CrusaderJoe

Invoker by Kane0 

Invoker by SpawnOfMorbo



*Janissary* *Spoiler*
Show


Homebrew classes to replace Cleric and Paladin in custom setting. by bloodshed343 

Several Homebrew items for godless campaign (1 class, 1 subclass, 2 races) by bloodshed343 




*Jedi* *Spoiler*
Show


 Jedi Class(May the Force be with you) by ImSAMazing 

 Jedi Class by intregus 

 Jedi Knight / Sith Lord by Markoff Chainey 

Jedi (post #8) by Mithicalbird

Force Wielder by cdax



*Juggernaut* *Spoiler*
Show


Juggernaut by mkirshnikov

Juggernaut v2 by mkirshnikov



*Katana Savant* *Spoiler*
Show


Katana Savant by Ziegander



*Kensai**Spoiler*
Show


5e Kensai class (with 5 archetypes) by altfuldisch 



*Keymaster**Spoiler*
Show


Keymaster by Lanth Sor



*Kineticist* *Spoiler*
Show


Kineticist by thegreatone5224

Kineticist by BlueHairedKat



*Knight* *Spoiler*
Show


Knight Class by grimm1989 

Knight: Paragons of Law by Michael7123 

Knight of the Realm by VertDeLion 

Totem Knight by JBPuffin

Grand Knight by Bayonet300

Knight by Ivogel

Knight (Revised) by Ivogel

Knight by JNAProductions

Knight Enchanter by Crim the Cold



*Kobold Inventor**Spoiler*
Show


Kobold Inventor by moonfly7



*Kombatant**Spoiler*
Show


Kombatant by sengmeng



*Leader**Spoiler*
Show


Need advice on homebrews for a campaign by DragonBones 

Leader by Damon_Tor



*Legionnaire* *Spoiler*
Show


Legionnaire by Gnomes2169 

Legionnaire Redux by Gnomes2169 



*Librarian**Spoiler*
Show


Librarian by Composer99



*Living Dreadnaught**Spoiler*
Show


Living Dreadnaught by Greywander



*Living Legend* *Spoiler*
Show


Living Legend-Base Class by JNAProductions  



*Living Weapon* *Spoiler*
Show


Living Weapon by Cancer115 



*Loremaster* *Spoiler*
Show


Loremaster by Othesemo 



*Lucky Shot* *Spoiler*
Show


Lucky Shot by Antioch 



*Lycan/Lycanthrope* *Spoiler*
Show


 Lycan Homebrew Class by Fast Jimmy 

Lycanthrope by Crafty Cultist

Lycanthrope by The ShipÂs dog

The Lycanthrope by theVoidWatches



*Mad Scientist* *Spoiler*
Show


Mad Scientist by Leuku




*Mage**Spoiler*
Show


Mage by Lanth Sor



*Mage Hunter/Slayer* *Spoiler*
Show


 Mage Hunter by Ookakiba 

Mage Slayer by zenallaroza



*Mageknight**Spoiler*
Show


Mageknight by Tahliat

Mageknight by Kishigane



*Magical Girl* *Spoiler*
Show


Magical Girl by Freelance GM 

Magical Girl by Blackjack488



*Magister**Spoiler*
Show


Magister by JNAProductions



*Magnificent Bastard* *Spoiler*
Show


Magnificent Bastard by Antioch 



*Magus**Spoiler*
Show


An Interpretation of PF's Magus by pibby 

 5e Class: Magus by slikshot 

Magus by Lonesomechunk44 

Magus by sterling vermin

Magus (Revised) by sterling vermin

Magus by Outliar

Magus by Keundt 

Magus by Kryx

Magus by SemiNoodle

Magus by RpgShinobi

Magus by ZiddyT



*Maid**Spoiler*
Show


Maid by Grek



*Malconformer* *Spoiler*
Show


Malconformer by oncnawan



*Manabound**Spoiler*
Show


Manabound by MrStabby



*Manifestation**Spoiler*
Show


Manifestation by mcumoric



*Marshal* *Spoiler*
Show


Marshal by JNAProductions



*Martial Adept* *Spoiler*
Show


Martial Adept Homebrew by Weirdbob95 

Martial Adept by Ixidor92

Martial Adept by PairOÂDice Lost

Martial Adept by gloryblaze

Martial Adept by Grod_The_Giant

Martial Adept v2 (renamed as Maestro) by Grod_The_Giant



*Martial Artist**Spoiler*
Show


Martial Artist by RATHSQUATCH 



*Martyr**Spoiler*
Show


Martyr by JNAProductions 

Martyr by JNAProductions



*Masquerade**Spoiler*
Show


Masquerade by Lanth Sor



*Mathematician**Spoiler*
Show


Mathematician by PapaQuackers 



*Maverick Hunter**Spoiler*
Show


Maverick Hunter by PapaQuackers



*Mechanus* *Spoiler*
Show


Mechanus by Antioch 



*Medic* *Spoiler*
Show


Medic by Ruchalus



*Medium* *Spoiler*
Show


The medium. A magical non spell casting class for 5e by Rfkannen 



*Megaman**Spoiler*
Show


Megaman ZX by AgentMaineSIGMA 

Mega Man by JNAProductions and Crisis21



*Meister* *Spoiler*
Show


 Weapon/Meister by JNAProductions 



*Meldshaper**Spoiler*
Show


Meldshaper by JNAProductions



*Merrenloth**Spoiler*
Show


Merrenloth by JNAProductions



*Merry Woodsman**Spoiler*
Show


Merry Woodsman by sengmeng



*Mesmer/Mesmerist* *Spoiler*
Show


 Mesmerist Class by GhostwheelZ 

Mesmer by Pygmybatrider

Mesmerist by AvatarVecna



*Metahuman**Spoiler*
Show


Metahuman by Lvl45DM!



*Mime* *Spoiler*
Show


Mime by PapaQuacker



*Mimic**Spoiler*
Show


Mimic by NashEffect



*Mind Flayer**Spoiler*
Show


Adversary by sengmeng




*Monk (Incarnum)* *Spoiler*
Show


Radiance of Chakra (5e MoI) by SpawnOfMorbo 

Radiance of Chakra for 5e D&D (v.2.0) (Under New Management) by CrusaderJoe




*Monster**Spoiler*
Show


Monster by BerzerkerUnit

Monster by BerzerkerUnit

Monster by BerzerkerUnit



*Monster Tamer* *Spoiler*
Show


Monster Tamer Class by White Mage Tam 



*Mord-Sith* *Spoiler*
Show


Mord-Sith Class by ViridianIIV 



*Mortifier**Spoiler*
Show


Mortifier by Fnissalot



*Mutant**Spoiler*
Show


Mutant by SleeplessWriter



*Mystic* *Spoiler*
Show


New Class: Mystic by Mr.Moron 

 5e Lurk - Mystic Subclass - Psychic Rogue/Lurk conversion by Xethik 

Mystic by Othesemo 

Mystic by Leathalsandwich



*Mystic Warrior**Spoiler*
Show


Mystic Warrior by Morphic tide

----------


## Twelvetrees

*New Classes (cont.)* 
*Spoiler: N-S*
Show


*Naga**Spoiler*
Show


Naga by JNAProductions



*NatureÂs Warden* *Spoiler*
Show


NatureÂs Warden by nickl_2000



*Necromancer* *Spoiler*
Show


 Necromancer Class by intregus 

Necromancer Base Class and Undeath Domain by Giegue 

True Necromancer by Lazorus

Necromancer by Llama513

Necromancer by EinarTheRed

Necromancer by Oramac



*Necrontyr* *Spoiler*
Show


Necrontyr by JNAProductions 



*Nightwalker/Nightshade* *Spoiler*
Show


Nightwalker by Volomon

Nightshade by JBPuffin



*Nilbog* *Spoiler*
Show


Nilbog by Cluck_Morris



*Ninja**Spoiler*
Show


Ninja (post #8) by Mithicalbird

Ninja by AgentMaineSIGMA 

Ninja by BerzerkerUnit



*Oblex**Spoiler*
Show


Oblex by JNAProductions



*Occultist**Spoiler*
Show


Occultist by yarrowdeathbloo

Occultist by Gadzooks27

Occultist by Fnissalot



*Oddball* *Spoiler*
Show


Oddball by yarrowdeathbloo 

Oddball by yarrowdeathbloo



*Old Hunter* *Spoiler*
Show


 Bloodborne "Old Hunter" class by smeagolthevile 



*Oozemancer* *Spoiler*
Show


Oozemancer by JNAProductions



*Ooze Warrior* *Spoiler*
Show


Ooze Warrior by JNAProductions



*Oracle* *Spoiler*
Show


Oracle by Wartex1 

Oracle by HumanoidPhoenix



*Ork* *Spoiler*
Show


Ork by JNAProductions 



*Overlord* *Spoiler*
Show


Overlord by BerzerkerUnit



*Overseer* *Spoiler*
Show


Overseer by nyee

Convergent (Overseer rework) by nyee



*Ozodrin* *Spoiler*
Show


Ozodrin by Magikeeper 



*Pack Mule**Spoiler*
Show


Pack Mule Class by Heartspan 



*Paragon**Spoiler*
Show


Paragon by McNinja

Paragon of Strength by MutantDragon



*Party Diety**Spoiler*
Show


Party Diety by BerzerkerUnit



*Pendragon* *Spoiler*
Show


 Pendragon Class by DersitePhantom 



*Performer* *Spoiler*
Show


Performer by JNAProductions



*Persona User**Spoiler*
Show


Persona User by Spiriah



*Phantasm**Spoiler*
Show


Phantasm by MoleMage



*Phobiamancer* *Spoiler*
Show


Phobiamancer by WarrentheHero



*Physician* *Spoiler*
Show


Physician by Liran Sterling 



*Pilot**Spoiler*
Show


Pilot (Gadgets cont.) by Old Harry MTX



*Pirate* *Spoiler*
Show


 Homebrewed class: Pirate (classical western one) by EnderDwarf 



*Planar Warrior**Spoiler*
Show


Planar Warrior by PhoenixPhyre

Planar Warrior v2 by PhoenixPhyre



*Pokemon Trainer* *Spoiler*
Show


Pokemon Trainer Class, Pokemon Items, and Pokemon by DragonSorcererX 



*Pop Idol* *Spoiler*
Show


Two New Class Ideas to Comment on Critique or Utilize by Cobrakun 



*Possessed* *Spoiler*
Show


Possessed by Hypersmith



*Powerhouse* *Spoiler*
Show


 The Powerhouse by JNAProductions 



*Power Ranger* *Spoiler*
Show


Power Ranger by JohnFJoestar



*Pravum**Spoiler*
Show


Pravum by Icecaster



*Precisionist* *Spoiler*
Show


 New 5e Class: Precisionist by Misty 



*Priest* *Spoiler*
Show


The Priest by Rfkannen

Priest: Between Two Worlds by Oerlaf 




*Primal Gourmand* *Spoiler*
Show


Primal Gourmand by Lanth Sor



*Primal Warden* *Spoiler*
Show


Primal Warden by PhoenixPhyre



*Primeval Warrior**Spoiler*
Show


Primeval Warrior by mcumoric plus v2 and v3



*Princess**Spoiler*
Show


Zaydos' Princess, Updated for 5e by Ninja_Prawn 

Princess by JNAProductions



*Professional* *Spoiler*
Show


 The Professional: A mundane support class for 5e by Flashy 



*Professor**Spoiler*
Show


Professor by Lil Mordecai



*Prophet**Spoiler*
Show


Prophet by MoleMage



*Protagonist/Antagonist* *Spoiler*
Show


Two New Class Ideas to Comment on Critique or Utilize by Cobrakun 



*Protean* *Spoiler*
Show


Protean by PhoenixPhyre

Protean (Polished version) by PhoenixPhyre



*Psion/Psionicist**Spoiler*
Show


5E Psion with Complete Power List by Wartex1

 Homebrewed Psion: Second or third set of eyes needed by Daelyna 

Psionics, a homebrew system by Gnomes2169

Psion by Oramac

Psion v2 by Oramac

Psion by Kryx

Psionicist by Steampunkette 

Psion by Nutmeggnog

Psion by dboxcar

Psion by sandmote

Psionicist by Mark Hall

Psion by Grod_The_Giant

Psionicist by BerzerkerUnit

Psion Reborn by CountDVB



*Psionic Adept* *Spoiler*
Show


Psionic Adept by PhoenixPhyre 



*Psychic/Psionic Warrior* *Spoiler*
Show


 Psychic Warrior by BRKNdevil 

 The Psychic Warrior (Yet Another Take!) by Fyndhal 

 The Psychic Warrior by Dark Sun Gnome 

Psionic Warrior (Mystic UA Inspired) by Steampunkette 

Psychic Warrior by Steampunkette

Psychic Warrior by Grod_The_Giant



*Psycho* *Spoiler*
Show


Psycho by RabanoDOOM 



*Pugilist* *Spoiler*
Show


Pugilist by sterling vermin 

3 Additional Archetypes for Pugilist by sterling vermin  

Pugilist by Ziegander 

Revised Pugilist by GalacticAxekick



*Punchadin**Spoiler*
Show


Punchadin by sengmeng



*Punk**Spoiler*
Show


Punk by RabanoDOOM 



*Pyrurge/Pyromancer/Pyrokinetic* *Spoiler*
Show


 Pyrurge: New Fire-based Caster by Wartex1

Pyromancer by Citan

Pyrokinetic by Lockwolfe



*Qianshou* *Spoiler*
Show


Qianshou by Antioch 



*Radiant**Spoiler*
Show


Radiant by Chronologist



*Ravager**Spoiler*
Show


Ravager by Bruniik

Ravager v2 by Bruniik



*Rave Master* *Spoiler*
Show


Rave Master by tmjr6 



*Reaper**Spoiler*
Show


Reaper by BerzerkerUnit



*Reaver**Spoiler*
Show


 The Reaver: A Class for Breaking and Entering by weaseldust 



*Reckoner**Spoiler*
Show


Reckoner by kittyabbygirl



*Red Adherent* *Spoiler*
Show


Red Adherent by WorldAdventurer



*Red Mage**Spoiler*
Show


Red Mage by Protato



*Reibai**Spoiler*
Show


Reibai by Izzarra



*Reliquary Chemist* *Spoiler*
Show


Reliquary Chemist by Antioch 



*Reliquist* *Spoiler*
Show


Reliquist started by Ezekiel Moon 



*Revenant**Spoiler*
Show


Revenant by Mada

Revenant by SleeplessWriter



*Royal* *Spoiler*
Show


Royal by RATHSQUATCH



*Rune Priest* *Spoiler*
Show


Rune Priest by BulletMagnet 



*Runecarver**Spoiler*
Show


Runecarver by barbecube 



*Runecaster* *Spoiler*
Show


 Runecaster by MoleMage 



*Runemaster* *Spoiler*
Show


 Runemaster Custom Class by SilverStud 

Runemaster: Redux by SilverStud 



*Runner* *Spoiler*
Show


Runner -- Parkour/Debuffing/Movement Class by Toothless 



*Rythmist* *Spoiler*
Show


Rythmist by Rerem115 



*Saboteur**Spoiler*
Show


Homebrew class - the Saboteur by Sammuthegreat



*Sage**Spoiler*
Show


Sage by Razade



*Samurai* *Spoiler*
Show


 5e samurai started by Snig, rewritten by Jurai (post #9)



*Sangromancer* *Spoiler*
Show


 New 5e Class: Sangromancer (Beta) by Korasyl 



*Sanguine Knight* *Spoiler*
Show


Conversion/ Part 1 of mega-brew project: The Sanguine Knight (Class) by Gnomes2169 

The Sanguine Warrior by Drackolus 




*Savant* *Spoiler*
Show


Savant by PhoenixPhyre

Savant by PhoenixPhyre

Savant (copy) by PhoenixPhyre



*Scholar* *Spoiler*
Show


Scholar by sterling vermin

Scholar by Grod_The_Giant 

Scholar by JNAProductions

Scholar by Goobahfish



*Scion**Spoiler*
Show


Class: Scion by Submortimer 

Scion by pyrefiend

Scion by Just to Browse



*Scoundrel**Spoiler*
Show


Scoundrel by Amechra



*Scout**Spoiler*
Show


Scout by Mrbassman 



*Seeker**Spoiler*
Show


Seeker by Secret Wizard

Seeker by Mourne 



*Seeker of Forms**Spoiler*
Show


Seeker of Forms by PhoenixPhyre



*Sellsword**Spoiler*
Show


The Sellsword by R.Shackleford 



*Servant of Fate**Spoiler*
Show


Servant of Fate by Breccia



*Shadow Initiate* *Spoiler*
Show


Shadow Initiate by Mage4Fun



*Shadow Master* *Spoiler*
Show


Shadow Master by WarrentheHero



*Shadowcaster* *Spoiler*
Show


 DnD 5e Shadowcaster homebrew by Demolicious 

Shadowcaster by Siirvos 

Shadowcaster Redux by Siirvos

Shadowcaster v2 by Siirvos



*Shadowseer* *Spoiler*
Show


Shadowseer by JNAProductions



*Sha'ir* *Spoiler*
Show


Homebrew classes to replace Cleric and Paladin in custom setting. by bloodshed343 



*Shaman* *Spoiler*
Show


5e DnD- Warcraft Inspired Shaman by Noctemwolf 

Custom Shaman Class for 5th edition by Renegade Munchy 

 Shaman (Class) by DonQuixote 

 5th Edition Homebrew Class: Shaman by DaTexican 

5th edition Shaman Class by harveyslayer 

Shaman Homebew That Needs Brain Storming by Silverolivia 

 Shaman Base Class by Turtlemancer 

The Shaman by AmbientRaven 

Shaman by ShamasTheBard

Shaman by Jmarsh56 

Shaman by Oramac

The Shaman by R.Shackleford 

Shaman by othaero 

Shaman by Guyviroth

Shaman by pygmybatrider

Shaman by pygmybatrider

Shaman by pygmybatrider

Shaman by Woodjackal

Shaman by The Wyrm

Shaman by Lanth Sor



*Shaper* *Spoiler*
Show


Shaper by TinyBlooper



*Shapeshifter* *Spoiler*
Show


Shapeshifter by Quintus Vorenus 

Shifter by TinyBlooper

Shapeshifter by Skillasaurus 

Animus by McToomin 

Shapeshifter by Izzarra

Shapeshifter by JNAProductions

Shapeshifter Mk II: Shape Harder by JNAProductions

Shapeshifter by desero clades



*Sharpshooter**Spoiler*
Show


 Sharpshooter by Mr_Tangent |\ 



*Shieldmaiden**Spoiler*
Show


Shieldmaiden by sengmeng



*Sigil**Spoiler*
Show


Sigil by Arte



*Sith* *Spoiler*
Show


Sith by JNAProductions 



*Skald**Spoiler*
Show


Skald by megatyler30



*Skeletal Champion**Spoiler*
Show


Skeletal Champion by Morphic tide



*Skinchanger/Skinwalker* *Spoiler*
Show


Skinchanger by Morto_Ra

Skinwalker by Baphomet

Skinwalker by PhoenixPhyre

Skinchanger by Mourne



*Slayer**Spoiler*
Show


Slayer by Nova

Slayer by Greywander



*Sleepwalker**Spoiler*
Show


Sleepwalker by Mourne



*Sleighmaster**Spoiler*
Show


Sleighmaster by pygmybatrider



*Solar Avatar* *Spoiler*
Show


Solar Avatar by Lalliman



*Sororitas**Spoiler*
Show


Sororitas by JNAProductions



*Soulbinder* *Spoiler*
Show


3.5 Class Conversion: SoulBinder by Garresh 



*Soulknife* *Spoiler*
Show


Soulknife by Kryx

Soulknife by sengmeng



*Soulmaster* *Spoiler*
Show


first homebrew class ever ÂSoulmaster by jfarris1990 



*Soulmelder* *Spoiler*
Show


Soulmelder by JNAProductions 



*Soul-Stitched Warrior* *Spoiler*
Show


Soul-Stitched Warrior by JNAProductions



*Soul Knife* *Spoiler*
Show


 Soul Knife by PallentisLunam 



*Soul Reaver* *Spoiler*
Show


Soul Reaver by echoes53



*Specialist* *Spoiler*
Show


Specialist by RATHSQUATCH



*Spectril* *Spoiler*
Show


Spectril, Original Class by Ganonboar



*Speedster**Spoiler*
Show


Speedster by sengmeng



*Spellbane**Spoiler*
Show


Spellbane by moonfly7



*Spellcaster* *Spoiler*
Show


Spellcaster by Jormengand



*Spelldancer* *Spoiler*
Show


Spelldancer by StarvingGamer



*Spellfury* *Spoiler*
Show


Spellfury by Pluisjen



*Spellgrafted* *Spoiler*
Show


Spellgrafted by Antioch 



*Spellmaster* *Spoiler*
Show


Spellmaster by BerzerkerUnit



*Spellshaper* *Spoiler*
Show


MTG D&D Spellshaper, Sorcerer like class by dokugin 



*Spellslinger* *Spoiler*
Show


Spell-Slinger by cavalieredraghi 

Spellslinger by JNAProductions

Spellslinger by Damon_Tor



*Spellsmith* *Spoiler*
Show


Spellsmith by Ugganaut



*Spellsword/Spellblade* *Spoiler*
Show


Spellsword [Arcane Half-caster class] by Dhavaer 

Spellsword Homebrew Class by McNinja 

Spellsword by Zman 

Spellblade by Ricodyn 

Spellsword by miburo

Spellsword by stonegategames

Spellblade by McTurbo

Spellsword by WarriorPoet

Spellblade by LuxCipher

Spellblade by NinthBlade

Spellblade by Old Harry MTX

Spellsword by Dhavaer

Spellblade by Old Harry MTX



*Spirit* *Spoiler*
Show


Spirit by JNAProductions



*Spiritualist* *Spoiler*
Show


Spiritualist by SilverStud

Spiritualist by SilverStud



*Spirit Caller* *Spoiler*
Show


Spirit Caller by MoleMage



*Spirit Shaman* *Spoiler*
Show


 Spirit Shaman by Dark Sun Gnome 



*Stand User**Spoiler*
Show


Stand User by Reesphire



*Steam Artillerist* *Spoiler*
Show


Steam Artillerist by Antioch 



*Steam Mechanic**Spoiler*
Show


Steam Mechanic by JNAProductions



*Steelshaper* *Spoiler*
Show


Steelshaper by StarvingGamer 



*Steelsworn* *Spoiler*
Show


Steelsworn by Grod_The_Giant



*Steppe-Rider* *Spoiler*
Show


Steppe-Rider by Rerem115 



*Storm Lord**Spoiler*
Show


Storm Lord by RodKnee



*Story Teller**Spoiler*
Show


Story Teller by Nicknithehammer



*Strategist* *Spoiler*
Show


 The Strategist by ruy343 

Strategist (Revised) by ruy343



*Street Mage**Spoiler*
Show


Street Mage by sengmeng



*Striker**Spoiler*
Show


Striker by Fire Tarrasque



*Summoner* *Spoiler*
Show


Summoner Class by DracoKnight 

 Summoner Class by pibby 

 Summoner by Mr.Moron 

Summoner by Ethambutol

Summoner by clash 

Summoner by Kryx

Summoner by Spectrulus

Summoner by Grod_The_Giant

Summoner by lord4571

Summoner by BerserkerUnit

Summoner: Class workshop started by BerzerkerUnit

Summoner by sluggerbaloney



*Sunbreaker**Spoiler*
Show


 Sunbreaker Class by Admiral Xytan 1 



*Super Scientist**Spoiler*
Show


Super Scientist by BerzerkerUnit



*Surgebinder* *Spoiler*
Show


Surgebinder by Firalas 



*Swashbuckler* *Spoiler*
Show


Swashbuckler Base Class by BRKNdevil

Swashbuckler Homebrew Class by Johnny686



*Swordmage* *Spoiler*
Show


5e Swordmage homebrew by bloodshed343 

Eldritch Knight Base Class with 3 subclasses by bloodshed343 

5e Swordmage (Half-casting, two-subclass variant) by SonsOfSauron 

 Sword Mage by DracoKnight 

Swordmage by Ziegander (post #6)

Swordmage by CaptainSarathai 

Swordmage by Ugganaut

Swordmage by MeeposFire

Swordmage by WarrentheHero



*Swordmaster* *Spoiler*
Show


Swordmaster by DracoKnight 

Swordmaster by Yormungand

Swordmaster v2.0 by Yormungand



*Swordsage* *Spoiler*
Show


Swordsage Class for 5e by demonickin0 

Swordsage by JNAProductions 

Swordsage by Llama513 

Swordsage updated by Llama 513

Swordsage by DeAnno

Swordsage by Jormengand



*Sword Dancer* *Spoiler*
Show


 Sword Dancer by SaintCharlesVII 



*Synthesist* *Spoiler*
Show


5e Class, The Synthesist (Playing Abathur in D&D) by Zinarik

----------


## Twelvetrees

*New Classes (cont.)* 
*Spoiler: T-Z*
Show


*Tactician* *Spoiler*
Show


Tactician Class by Argothair

Tactician by clash 



*Tarot Mage* *Spoiler*
Show


Tarot Mage by Zarion



*Tau* *Spoiler*
Show


Tau Class by JNAProductions 



*Techno-classes* *Spoiler*
Show


Technician by jinjitsu

Techmaturge by Antioch 

Tech Priest by JNAProductions 

Revised Tech Priest by JNAProductions

Technological Artist (Inventions) by noob



*Telekineticist**Spoiler*
Show


Telekineticist by DerTollUdo



*Tempest Knight* *Spoiler*
Show


Tempest Knight by Krumpits 



*Templar* *Spoiler*
Show


Radiance of Chakra (5e MoI) by SpawnOfMorbo 

Radiance of Chakra for 5e D&D (v.2.0) (Under New Management) by CrusaderJoe

 TEMPLARS - Fanatics, Lorekeepers, Schemers, and Tyrants by Arkhios 



*Temptress**Spoiler*
Show


Temptress by Descole



*Thaumaturge**Spoiler*
Show


Thaumaturge by Nagog



*The Alice* *Spoiler*
Show


The Alice by fenixphire



*Therianthrope* *Spoiler*
Show


Therianthrope by Perasha



*Theurge* *Spoiler*
Show


Theurge by JNAProductions

Theurge Redux by JNAProductions

Theurge by MoleMage



*Thug**Spoiler*
Show


Thug by R.Shackleford



*Time Knight* *Spoiler*
Show


Time Knight by Ziegander 



*Torchbearer* *Spoiler*
Show


 Class: Torchbearer by weaseldust 



*Totemist (Incarnum)* *Spoiler*
Show


Radiance of Chakra (5e MoI) by SpawnOfMorbo 

Radiance of Chakra for 5e D&D (v.2.0) (Under New Management) by CrusaderJoe

Totemist by JNAProductions 

Totemist by Arrghus

Totemist by MoleMage



*Transmutation Naturist* *Spoiler*
Show


Transmutation Naturist by Lavish_clack



*Trapper* *Spoiler*
Show


Trapper by Gluteus_Maximus



*Trickster* *Spoiler*
Show


Trickster Class by RabanoDOOM 

Trickster by breckdogg



*Truenamer* *Spoiler*
Show


Ambitious Homebrew Project: Bringing the Truenamer to 5e by xyianth 

Truenamer Class by weaseldust 

Truenamer by Jormengand 

Truenamer by Cipojo 



*True Assassin* *Spoiler*
Show


True Assassin for D&D 5E by DracoKnight 



*Twightlight Warrior* *Spoiler*
Show


Twilight Warrior Base Class (with alternative casting system) by zeek0 



*Tyranids* *Spoiler*
Show


Tyranids by JNAProductions



*Vampire* *Spoiler*
Show


Vampire Base Class by DreamingGod05 

 New 5e Class: Vampire by Zeuel 

Vampire by The ShipÂs dog

Vampire by theVoidWatches

Vampire by Legokeiki

Kindred by Lnath Sor



*Vanguard* *Spoiler*
Show


Vanguard by Antioch 

Vanguard by the15thpaladin 

Vanguard by Rfkannen

Vanguard by RazberryV2



*Veilweaver* *Spoiler*
Show


Veilweaver by fistofdarwin



*Veteran**Spoiler*
Show


Veteran by JNAProductions



*Visitor from Another World**Spoiler*
Show


Visitor from Another World by not_a_fish



*Vocator**Spoiler*
Show


Vocator by NCat



*Void Mage**Spoiler*
Show


Void Mage by Illithids


*Wandering Spirit* *Spoiler*
Show


 Wandering Spirit by Gnomes2169 



*Warblade* *Spoiler*
Show


Warblade by Llama513 

Warblade updated by Llama 513

Warblade by Jormengand



*Warcraft Classes* *Spoiler*
Show


 Warcraft Class Compendium for 5e by Warcraft Class Compendium for 5e 



*Warden* *Spoiler*
Show


The Warden: An Artificer Expy by Ursus the Grim 

Unfinished WIP: Warden class by Leuku 

Warden by Antioch 

Warden by Hillsy7

Warden by RodKnee

Warden by nick123qwe 



*Warlord* *Spoiler*
Show


The Warlord by Rawrawrawr 

 A class much like the Warlord, but easier to accommodate by weaseldust 

Warlord by Kekkres 

Warlord by Arkhios 

Warlord by Lonesomechunk44 

Warlord by R.Shackleford 

The Warlord by Mr.Moron 

Warlord by cesius

Warlord by notXanathar

Warlord (unfinished) by Kane0

Warlord by AdAstra

Warlord by BlueHairedKat

Warlord by JNAProductions

Warlord by Grod_The_Giant



*Warper* *Spoiler*
Show


Warper by RabanoDOOM



*Warpmaster* *Spoiler*
Show


Warpmaster by JBPuffin



*Warrior* *Spoiler*
Show


Warrior by RATHSQUATCH 

Warrior by Jormengand

Warrior by upho



*Warrior of Darkness* *Spoiler*
Show


Warrior of Darkness Axorfett12 



*War Cleric/Priest* *Spoiler*
Show


War priest. A diffrent take on the holy warrior by Rfkannen

Warpriest by Cappinscrunch 



*War Mage* *Spoiler*
Show


War Mage by DracoKnight 

Warmage by ZenBear

The Warmage: a Simple Caster (TM) by Sindeloke 

 The Warmage by Kane0 

 Warmage by Submortimer 

Warmage by ZenBear

Warmage by PhoenixPhyre



*Wayfarer* *Spoiler*
Show


Wayfarer by ebbisis



*Weapon and Meister* *Spoiler*
Show


Weapon and Meister by JNAProductions



*Weapon Wyrd* *Spoiler*
Show


Weapon Wyrd by Hykeru



*Weaver* *Spoiler*
Show


 The Weaver - A full caster class with a predilection toward failure by boxfox 



*Wendigo**Spoiler*
Show


Wendigo by sengmeng



*White Mage* *Spoiler*
Show


White Mage by This be Richard 



*Whitescourge**Spoiler*
Show


Whitescourge by SunderedWorldDM



*Wilder**Spoiler*
Show


Wilder by MoleMage

Wilder by Morphic Tide plus subclasses



*Wildling**Spoiler*
Show


Wildling by Grod_The_Giant



*Will-Bound Magus* *Spoiler*
Show


Will-bound Magus by Zer0ah 



*Wintreborn**Spoiler*
Show


Wintreborn by MoleMage



*Witch**Spoiler*
Show


Witch by Oramac

 Witch by BobMacBobson 

Witch by Tibbius

Witch by MrStabby

Witch by MoleMage

Witch by Amechra



*Witcher**Spoiler*
Show


Witcher Class by Submortimer 

Witcher by N0b0dyY0uKn0w 

Witcher updated by N0b0dyY0uKn0w 

Witcher by Oramac



*Wyrmspeaker**Spoiler*
Show


Wyrmspeaker by Johnny686



*Xenotheurgist**Spoiler*
Show


Xenotheurgist by LecternOfJasper



*Zealot* *Spoiler*
Show


Zealot Class (Starcraft) by Drakvor 



*Zerg Monster Class* *Spoiler*
Show


 Zerg Monster Class by DreamingGod05

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Prestige Classes* *Spoiler*
Show


Protection Master Prestige Class by JNAProductions 

Two-Weapon Master Prestige Class by JNAProductions 

 Dueling Master Prestige Class by JNAProductions 

 Prestige Classes by MrStabby 

 Blade Knight Sub-Classes by giles92 

Eberron Prestige Classes by giles92 

Blazing Champion Prestige Class by JNAProductions 

Frostrager Prestige Class by JNAProductions 

Mystic Theurge Prestige Class by JNAProductions 

Lich Prestige Class by JNAProductions 

Dashing Swordsman Prestige Class by JNAProductions 

 The Matryoshka Prestige Class by JNAProductions 

Werewolf Prestige Class by Aetol 

 Poisoner Prestige Class by JNAProductions 

 Wyvern Rider & Wyvern Lord Prestige Classes by DracoKnight 

 Fire Emblem Prestige Class: The Pegasus Knight and the Dark Flier by DracoKnight 

 The Red Wizard (Forgotten Realms) by Dark Sun Gnome 

 The Witch of Winter (for RavenJovan) by Ninja_Prawn 

Demon Hunter Prestige class by DreamingGod05 

Rimefire Witch by RavenJovan 

Chosen of the Wild by Sirithhyando 

Ninja by Souplex

Self-Forged by Arkhios

Divine Magus by JRDS 

Bladesinger by DracoKnight

The Eidolon by Ninjadeadbeard 

Possessed by Hypersmith

Incantifier by Shadow_in_the_Mist 

Tainted Prestige Classes by Xuldarinar 

Totemist by Vegvisir

Badass by Crisis21

Mystic Theurge (updated in post #17) by Crisis21

Vampire by theVoidWatches

Lunar Warrior by Yunru

Silver Pyromancer by ezekielraiden

Prestige Options by Man_Over_Game

Prestige Classes by GreatWyrmGold







*Paragon Paths**Spoiler*
Show


Paragon Paths by Yakk







*Epic Rules/Epic Destinies (Concept ported from 4.0)* *Spoiler*
Show


Epic 5e by Sigreid 

D&D 5e.e5 (D&D 5e Epic 5) by R.Shackleford 

Epic Wayfarer by JNAProductions 

Epic Archmage by JNAProductions 

Epic Classes (levels 21-30) by altfuldisch 

Epic/Gestalt/High Magic by AvatarVecna 

Epic-Level Necromancy by Ninja_Prawn 

Epic Rules by arrowed 

Epic Destiny: The Archlich by Johndoe_142857

Epic Destinies by Yakk

Boon of Artifice by Greywander

Blessing of the Library by Miz_Liz







*Miscellaneous Class Homebrew* *Spoiler*
Show



Mythos Classes*Spoiler*
Show


Mythos General Rules by Xefas 

Adversary by Xefas 

Cynosure by Xefas 

Kalthorros by roko10 

Mechanikos by Xefas 

Swordbearer by Xefas 



Martial Maneuvers & Other Class Martial Class Overhauls by StrengthofMany 

3.5 Prestige/ 4e 11+ whatever its called to Subclasses Discussion by BRKNdevil 

Converting 3.5 PrCs to 5E Classes/Subclasses started by Wartex1

 Grek's 5e Archtypes: Taking Requests! by Grek

 Tweaking the Favored Soul by Theodoxus 

New mechanic - Prestige achievements by Citan 

 Darkness, and Death, For the Good Guys? by Turtlemancer 

 Magic of Incarnum 5e (alpha version) by Goober4473 

 Let's all be the Face! Charismatic Character Options by RakiReborn 

 GitP Regulars As Subclasses by Forum Members

Hybrids in 5th. Pretty simple and pretty balanced!? By EnderDwarf 

Rakireborn's Gestallt (former 'Hybrid') Class Rules Supplement by RakiReborn 

Rakireborn's Hybrid Class Rules Supplement by RakiReborn 

Multiclass Archetypes by CunningKindred 

Tome of Battle Conversion by Llama513 

 SilverClawShift vestiges by Jallorn 

Power Armor Artificer by demonslayerelf 

Devil Monster Classes by JNAProductions 

Mastery of Sand- Mystic Discipline by TheArcaneCaster 

Ability Rewards for PCs by Plantae

Multi-subclassing solution by clash

Homebrew Discipline for UA Mystic v3 by Gr7mm Bobb 

Undead Gestalt Classes by JNAProductions

Tattooed Disciple by celtois

Half-Undead Templates by SirLamorake

Variant Multiclass: Rogue by Jormengand

Variant Multiclass: Warlock by Jormengand

Variant Multiclass: Monk by Unavenger

Order of the Wilder by sandmote

Beloved of the Dice by sengmeng

Guardian Angel by sengmeng

Order of the Slayer by D&D_Fan

Prestige Ranks by MoleMage

Mystic Talent Â Soul Blade by Mystical-man

House of Gastronomy by MoleMage

Order by the Shadow Mind by Xuldarinar

Mystic/Psionics Disciplines Rebalance 1.2 by sandmote

Two Talents by Garret Dorigan

Less Powerful Patrons for Sort of Warlocks by jjordan

Profane Soul: Lurker in the Deep and Noble Genie by Xuldarinar

Accursed Archtypes by BerzerkerUnit

AsterÂs Arcane Atlas by AgentMaineSIGMA

Archetypes Assemble! (5e Avengers) by Crisis21

2 Feats and 4 Subclasses For a campaign by Meichrob7

Improved firearm rules, feat, and subclasses by Grod_The_Giant

Librarians by jjordan

Shadow Transformation by Prince Vine

Forsaker & Vow of Poverty by J-H

Stacking classes by Greywander

Customized class for a Darkest Dungeon one-shot by saucerhead

DEEDS: A Solution to the Lack of Interesting High Level Features for Martials by strangebloke

Planeswalker Gestalt Class by JNAProductions

Mighty Blows by wayfare

Fixing bad capstones by CTurbo

PST 5e Redux by JNAProductions

Order of the Gourmand by Jervis - Blood Hunter subclass

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Adventures* *Spoiler*
Show


5e Adventure in a Free PDF by JamesIntrocaso 

Army of the Damned: Free lvl 1-5 adventure set in Magic: the Gathering's Innistrad by Dralnu 

Looking for feedback - building an adventure post by post on my blog by JamesIntrocaso 

The Wererat Den - A Free Adventure in a PDF by JamesIntrocaso 

Converting Skull and Shackles to 5e started by Meibolite 

 Free Short Adventure for Level 20 PCs - Fight Santa! By JamesIntrocaso 

 Level 1 adventure + 4 new ones! by Yrnes 

Fairy tale encounters by Grynning 

Expanded Content for Storm King's Thunder by JamesIntrocaso 

The Cairn of Thelgaar Ironhand by dropbear8mybaby

Homebrew Module - Escape from the Keep by nickl_2000 

Heist One Shot by nickl_2000 

In Search of Sasquatch by RATHSQUATCH

Shrubpocalypse encounter by randomstuff53

The Ascension of TaranÂzuul by Oramac

Abyssal Corporate Adventure by Glenn_Beckett

The Godmakers' Growing Pains One-Shot Adventure by Maloney

Partially completed one-shot dungeon by ExplodingRat

Red Hand of Doom Conversion by Draz74

Savage Tide 5e Conversion by Rhineglade







*Feats* *Spoiler*
Show


New Feat: Favorite Spell by Dyhmas 

New feats for non-polearms by Sindeloke 

Feat: Touch of the Elements by Gnomes2169 

Trying to homebrew a feat to give my Sorcerer a bit of Wizard flavor by asorel 

Conversion/ Part 1 of mega-brew project: The Sanguine Knight (Class) by Gnomes2169 

Thrown Weapon Master (Feats) by SpawnOfMorbo 

A New Feat: Expert Scout by Wartex1 

Feat Design: Brutal Grip by Ralanr 

Homebrew Feats by Bharaeth 

Shield Bash Feat by Submortimer 

 Converting 3.5/PF Prestige Classes to 5e Feats by eleazzaar 

 Warriors of Renown: New options for fighters! by Kerleth

New Feats by RATHSQUATCH 

Iaijutsu Master Feat by Wartex1 

Multiclass Feats by Falco1029 

5Eberron: Expanded Dragonmarks by Grek 

Barbarian, Bard, Warlock, Ranger, Rogue, Changelings, Shifter changes/additions by Steampunkette 

Versatile Weapon Master [FEAT] by Ziegander 

Homebrew Feats (including Prc replacement feats) by Sindeloke 

New feats and modifications to previous feats by Tarrab 

Fighter Martial Archetype: Brute by Submortimer 

Witcher Potions Feat and Rules by Fortress13 

Champion Feats by JNAProductions 

Teamwork Feats by weaseldust 

Cut-throat feat by Spacehamster 

 Hombrew Feat by DracoKnight 

 Masterful thrower feat 5e by Spacehamster 

 A weapon feat and a hit point feat by Ralanr 

 Homebrew Feat for Divinity classes by Feuerphoenix 

 Item Crafting Feats by Heartspan 

 Alternative Savage Attacker Feat by weaseldust 

 Feats to learn spells, plus new spells for various elements by weaseldust 

 Intelligent Character Options by RakiReborn 

Psionic feat: Wild Talent by ThatKreacher 

 New feats and trust-dice (friendship based rules) by Grynning 

Ranger/ and Ranger/Druid Level-Stacking Feats by jinjitsu 

Sterling Vermin presents 1 new feat & 6 new spells for Curse of Strahd! By Sterling Vermin

Sterling Vermin presents Troubled Minds Part 2: Feats & Spells for Fear and Madness by sterling vermin 

Bard/AT Rogue Level-Stacking Feat by jinjitsu 

Bond Weapon by Feuerphoenix 

Whip Mastery by DracoKnight 

Martial Artist and Sifu by sterling vermin 

Sage's Advice by Wulfskadi  

Feats for Light Mysteries by Stan 

Two-Weapon Fighting Feats by DracoKnight

Shieldbash by Feuerphoenix 

Animal Companion by Ninjadeadbeard

Combat Expertise by Wufflykins

Grit by Gr7mm Bobb

Tempest by Gr7mm Bobb 

Combat Expertise by Gr7mm Bobb

Arcane Spycraft by SilverStud 

Patient Tide Style by Gr7mm Bobb 

 Bomb Thrower by Goober4473 

Net Fighter by Goober4473 

Whip Master by Goober4473 

Feat: Cloak and Dagger by Goober4473 

Combat Feats by Gr7mm Bobb 

Major/minor feats by Alfredo094 

Slayer Feats by Amnoriath 

Spellfire Initiate by Joxeta

Balanced Metamagic by Kryx

Wild Talent by Gr7mm Bobb 

Whip Master by Foxydono

Spellfire Feats by Artagon

Psionic Tattooist by Ugganaut

 Arcane Tattoo feat chain by Ugganaut 

Throwing Specialist by Tuck_be_Nimble 

Combat Versatility by Arkhios

Claw Feat started by Foxydono

Monster Hunter by Gr7mm Bobb 

Broken Mind Malice, Iron Mind, Nerves of Steel, and Stable by sterling vermin

Harrier Mage by Gr7mm Bobb

Psionic Tattoo by Ugganaut

"Intelligence Matters" feats by Ruslan 

UA Feat Remixes by AvatarVecna 

Dance Spell by Oerlaf 

Master of Many Weapons by PhoenixPhyre 

Durable Dancer by goatmeal

Feat List by Gr7mm Bobb 

Inner Tongue and Handless by werescythe

Attractive by JNAProductions

Metamagic Adept by AgentMaineSIGMA 

Sling Mastery by Ventruenox 

Elemental Burst by Shhalahr Windrider 

Big list of Feats by Matticusrex 

Ranged Master by H Savvy

Divine Soul Feats by Giegue

Costless feats by Lalliman 

Shadow Weave Feats by Avigor 

New/Revised Weapon Style feats by Grod_The_Giant 

Mystic Source by Flikis 

Dagger Mastery by nirurin 

Some More Feats by demonslayerelf

Doctor by Gr7mm Bobb

Brawler by Ixidor92

Master Pugilist by mr-mercer

Lizardfolk Racial Feats by bc56

Lovecraftian Feats by Requilac

Tattoo Artist by Crisis21

Gladiator by clash

Z-Vanish by Protato

Quarterstaff Mastery by pebcak_error

Arcane Infusion by tmjr6

Corpsecrafter by Giegue

Advanced Armory Summoning by Llama513

Half-vampire feats by Nergalus

Mountain Dew Spell-casting Feats by Darthteddybear

Overwatch by Vikingirishman

Bunches oÂ feats by demonslayerelf

Strange Talent by Evoker

Unorthodox Technique by pyrefiend

Profession feats by Corvidae

Artillery Spellcaster by Iituem

More feats by demonslayerelf

Custom race feats by Amdy_vill

Alignment Feats by Stan

Minor Talent by ReaderAt2046

Wrestling Feats by stan

Planar Conduit by Mjolnirbear

Enlightened Fist by dboxcar

Unified Theory by Greywander

New Combat Feats by Grod_The_Giant

Multiclassing Feats by theVoidWatches

A Ton of Feats by demonslayerelf

Heritage Feats by sandmote

Rapid Striker by Zhorn

Magic Feats by Grod_The_Giant

Iaijutsu Strike by Ninjadeadbeard

E6 for 5eÂCustom Feats by Grod_The_Giant

Choke Hold by Krobar

Grim and Gritty 5e Feats (Based on GrodÂs Work) by JNAProductions

Shield Mastery by RingoBongo

Moblie Battle Platform and Battle Rider by KittenMagician

VoloÂs Racial Feats by sandmote

Weapon Feats by daemonaetea

Body Like a Tank, Torture Technician, Poisonous Grasp, Rubbery Body, Tentacle Strike, Backpacker, Berserker, Cunning Action, Danger Sense, Expertise, Expert Tool User, Extrasensory Perception, Fighting Style, Jack of All Trades, and Magic Analysis by Crisis21

Viny Growth, Momentum, Careful Aim, Blessing of Rillifane by Lailoken42

Feats for those who want to dump DEX by Crisis21

Exotic Weapon Master Feat by mythmonster2

Combat, Durability, and Utility Feats by Bjarkmundur

Wrestler by Greywander

Multiclass Feats by Crisis21 

Trident Mastery by fall

Lightning Reflexes by Greywander

Deadly Precision by Gr7mm Bobb

Dual Wielder by fifth_ring

Improvised Weapon Master by Bannan_mantis

Necromaster by Segev

Master Armorer and Arms Smasher by Ironheart

Expanded Racial Feats by Grod_The_Giant

Dragon Weapons (Dragonborn racial feat) by TyGuy

Psychic Initiate by Xuldarinar

Psionic Feats by sandmote

Master Grappler by SneakySlime

Feat for magic item attunement by Greywander

Homebrew 5e feats by Legokeiki

Regeneration by Greywander

Putting Feats under Scrutiny started by Bjarkmundur

Shifter Feats by BRKNdevil

Fantasy Aikido started by jjordan

Maneuver Adept by Yukito01

Blood Mage, Torch Dancer by Amechra

Efficient Trainer by mictrepanier

Feats for Spellcasting by Yakk

Strong Grip by Kaiwen

Arcane Perfectionist by Yakk

Kobold Trapmaster by AvatarVecna

Appendage Assimilation by Greywander

Druid Feats: Primal Shillelagh, Terrifying Wild Shape by Sparky McDibben

Mudras (Spelldancer) by Garfunion

Maul Mastery, Battleaxe Mastery by Pyotrnator

Shadow Mind, Insidious Thoughts by Xuldarinar

Timeslip by jjordan

Holy Crusader/Battle Priest by Greywander

Hands of the Healer by DracoDei

Aasimar Equivalent Feats by Angelalex242

Class Feature Feats by Greywander

New feat merging Polearm Master and Revenant Blade by Maan

Weapon Specific Feats by Yakk

Stab and Throw by Tvtyrant

Spell Mastery by JNAProductions

2 Feats and 4 Subclasses For a campaign by Meichrob7

Shanker by AdAstra

Cantrip Master started by Greywander

Racial Feats for Eberron Races by Grod_The_Giant

Improved firearm rules, feat, and subclasses by Grod_The_Giant

Cooperative Spellcasting by jjordan

Genasi Racial Feats by sandmote

Class-Specific Feats by sayaijin

Changeling Racial Feats by Gr7mm Bobb

Cantrip Expert by Garfunion

Mixed Lineage by Stattick

Elementalist by Greywander

Pseudo-Incarnum: Initiate of Forms by PhoenixPhyre

Spellcasting Convergence by Ettina

New 2-Weapon Fighting Feats by Zaile

Improved Familiar by Saelethil

Sepllcasting Focus Boosting feats by Yakk

Thrown Shield by Zilen

Shield Warrior by Eno Remnant

Overuse by John Cribati

Giantkind by Cikomyr2

Cantrip Master by Greywander

Collectivism by Segev

Cross Training by Greywander

Monastic Initiate by Saelethil

Spear Master by Saelethil

Psionic Feats by Grod_The_Giant

TitanÂs Grip and Great Weapon Onslaught by BoutsofInsanity

Blood Mage by Grim Portent

Close Quarters Expert by solidork

Mutant Feats by werescythe

Tail Attacker by Guy Lombard-O

Rythmic Combat by clash

Divine Metamagic by Jervis

Breaking Elemental Adept into 5 Feats by Catullus

Animal Companions for Everyone by GalacticAxekick

Master of Words by Loek

Greater Sentinel by Doctor Despair

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Backgrounds* *Spoiler*
Show


D&D 5e Backgrounds - Farmer, Tinkerer, Demolitions Expert, and Harvester by JamesIntrocaso 

5e Background: Doctor by JamesIntrocaso 

5e background, Child of War by Gnomes2169 

5e Background: Time lost by Gnomes2169 

New backgrounds: Farmer, Mercenary, Healer by Sindeloke 

Group Backgrounds by JamesIntrocaso 

Shaman Background by zeek0 

Conversion/ Part 1 of mega-brew project: The Sanguine Knight (Class) by Gnomes2169 

New Background - Legendary Lineage by JamesIntrocaso 

New Background - Cook by JamesIntrocaso 

New backgrounds for homebrew setting by The Tyler 

New background: Gambler by Dire_Stirge 

 5E Background, the Vigilante by DracoKnight 

Journeyman Artisan and Day Laborer by Zejety 

 New 5e Backgroud - the Dragon Familiar by DracoKnight 

New Background: Artist by Nonah_Me 

Monster Hunter Custom Background by BW600 

Parent - New 5e Background by JamesIntrocaso 

New Background - Retired Adventurer by JamesIntrocaso 

 New Background - Possessed by JamesIntrocaso 

 New Background - Lycanthrope by JamesIntrocaso 

 New Background - Dead by JamesIntrocaso 

 New Background - Cursed by JamesIntrocaso 

 New Background - Polymorphed by JamesIntrocaso 

 5e Background: Immortal by zeek0 

 New Background: Libertine by snafubar 

 5e Background: Servant by zeek0 

 Incarnation of Immortality: How broken would true immortality be in 5e? by Levism84 

 Sterling Vermin presents the Half-Vistani, a background for use with Curse of Strahd by sterling vermin 

Roman Backgrounds by Grynning 

Coward and Ghost Hunter by Grynning

Savage Backgrounds by Grynning 

Nomad by zeek0

State Alchemist by AgentMaineSIGMA 

Libertine by snafubar 

Time/space traveler by Grynning 

 The Scapegoat by Belac93 

Adept by StarvingGamer 

Blessed by JamesIntrocaso 

Exile by Ninja_Prawn

Monster Hunter by BW600

Order of the Shield by Crisis21 

Detective by zeek0 

Tattoo Artist by Crisis21

Shaman and Nomad by zeek0 

Immortal and Inquisitive by zeek0

16 new backgrounds by zeek0

Tattoo Artist by Crisis21

Stage Magician, Fanboy/Fangirl, and Action Survivor by Crisis21

The Unchosen One and Mystery by Crisis21

Regional Backgrounds by PhoenixPhyre

Village Idiot by Crisis21

Socialite and Mystic Fixer by Great Dragon

Product of a Golden Age and Khourathi Citizen by Sparky McDibben

Celebrity Chef by Inmate XIII

Reveler and Megalomaniac by sengmeng

The Witcher by Mark Hall

Race-based Traits, Bonds, Flaws, and Ideals by Saintheart

Displaced first posted by HamsterKun from elsewhere, then again by HamsterKun, then once again by Kishigane

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Spells**Spoiler*
Show


Spell - Buried Alive by Alias 

How much damage to a single target is fair at 3rd level? (Incinerate) by Alias 

New Spell! (NathenielÂs Fearsome Poke) by Dyhmas 

Four new druid cantrips! by Magus Clash 

Smother - A death spell by Alias 

Some Homebrew Arcane Elemental Spells by Ziegander 

ÂSend SightÂ a divination cantrip by AetherShift 

Homebrew Spell - Magic Message by miner3203 

Few more Cantrips by Starsinger 

 New 5e spell: Dual Weapon Ward by Ghost Dragon 

New Spells, need balance critique by Daishain 

7 New Creature Summoning Spells in a PDF by JamesIntrocaso 

New Warlock Patron: The Immemorial Glacier + Spells by Gr7mm Bobb 

Alternative Damage Cantrips by Dhavaer 

 Mimic (Sorcerer Spell Lv. 2) by ChubbyRain 

A variety of new spells and cantrips by Sindeloke 

New Aasimar Racial Spell by DracoKnight 

 Basics of Conjuring and Reanimation by Princess 

 Chronomancy Spells by Ninja_Prawn 

Grab Bag of 5e Homebrew Spells and cantrips by Gr7mm Bobb 

Blood Magic Spells by Dr Verdugo 

 Spell: Correspondence by Strill 

Larloch's spells for 5e, plus a few of my own by Ninja_Prawn 

More Power Word spells by Ninja_Prawn 

 gaps in the spell schools by foobar1969 

 In need of spell critique by AbyssStalker 

 New Cleric Cantrips by weaseldust 

Spell Alterations - Dark Sun by Dark Sun Gnome 

 Bardic Spell: Crowd's Favor by AbyssStalker 

 Dark Sun Spell Conversion by Dark Sun Gnome 

 Trixx's Childhood Spells by Alerad 

 Words Hurt: Spells of the Profane [Contest Spells + New Warlock Patron] by Levism84 

 Ninja_Prawn's New Fey Spells by Ninja_Prawn 

 Feats to learn spells, plus new spells for various elements by weaseldust 

 Reaper's Blade - New Cleric and Warlock Cantrip by DracoKnight 

 Spells for DracoKnight's Spell Contest I by WarrentheHero 

 Rakireborn's Spells for DracoKnight's Spell Contest I by RakiReborn 

 Summoning Supplement by WarrentheHero 

 Zombies! (New Spells) by weaseldust 

 New Cantrip: Frost-fang Blade by DracoKnight 

 Decerebrate/Cerebrate (3.5 to 5e)(Spell) by SpawnOfMorbo 

 Spells of the Unapproachable East (Forgotten Realms) by Dark Sun Gnome 

 New Spell: Word of Return by Levism84 

 Spells of Faerun (Forgotten Realms) by Dark Sun Gnome 

 Spells of Kara-Tur (Forgotten Realms) by Dark Sun Gnome 

 Nightmare (Illusion) by Dark Sun Gnome 

 New Cantrip: Dawnstrike Blade by DracoKnight 

 New cleric cantrips by Submortimer 

 Words Hurt: Spells of the Profane by Levism84 

 Force Blast Cantrip by Keundt 

6 spells from the Book of Vile Darkness by Gastronomie 

New Paladin Spell for pulling aggro by Ghost Dragon 

7 New Divination spells for Wizards (and others) by Almir 

160+ New Homebrew Spells by Almir 

Homebrew/conversion Utility spells for 5e by Almir 

 Animal Companion Spell: First Draft by Ninjadeadbeard 

 Conjure Thunderbird (custom ability) - what level would this be as a spell? by Citan 

 The Witch of Winter (for RavenJovan) by Ninja_Prawn 

Empathy Mechanic and Sense Evil and Good Cantrip by Keundt 

Sterling Vermin presents 1 new feat & 6 new spells for Curse of Strahd! By Sterling Vermin

Low-Level Necromancy by Ninja_Prawn 

Innistrad Spellbook by NothingButCake 

Cantrip Balancing and school of magic help! by DracoKnight 

 What spell level should this spell be? By Feuerphoenix 

Sterling Vermin presents Troubled Minds Part 2: Feats & Spells for Fear and Madness by sterling vermin 

Fiendish spells by JeffreyGator 

Mana Shield by UristMcRandom 

Arcane Nursery, Dalliance, Fertility Rite, and Maternal Ward by sterling vermin

Transmutation Cantrips by Sirithhyando 

DragonÂs Pride by TundraBuccaneer 

Gish Spells by DracoKnight 

Cantrip - Hurl Weapon by LordFluffy 

Chromatic Orb by WrittenInBlood 

New Cleric Spells by Giegue 

Shrink Object by Ninja_Prawn 

Opinion Swap by The Walrus

Twelve Spells of Change by Stan 

Leaves to Lacquer, Curse of Clumsiness, Feral Footman, KyuÂs Wondrous Ray of Wonders by WindStruck

Corpselight, Wyvern Bite, Scalding Gust, Blazing Pursuit, Aspect of the Dragon by WarrentheHero

Energy Substitution by UristMcRandom 

Shadow Clones by UristMcRandom

Water Body by Minescratcher 

Commercium, Equivalent Exchange by AvatarVecna 

6 Money-Themed Spells by Xefas

Wind and Ship Spells by Wufflykins

Spells of Change Spellbrew Contest by Forum Members

Pyromaniac Spells by Silverstud

Miss Me by JeffreyGator

Wizard Cantrips for melee started by Spectre9000

Imbue Object [Transmutation Cantrip] by Djinn_in_Tonic

Arcane Barrier by Llama513

Spell Steal by Oerlaf 

Lightning Surge by Spectre9000

Wild Flare by Morphic tide

Soulfire, Chained Magic, and Arcane Shell by LeonBH

Bard Spell: Stunning Performance by sunkin 

Arc Jump by 1Forge 

1st Level Spell - Skeletal Servant by LordFluffy 

 Quickstep by This be Richard 

 Hurricane by Goober4473 

 Poison Breath by Goober4473 

 Toxic Corruption by Goober4473 

Level 9 Spells for Bard and Warlock by Gastronomie 

Placebo by UristMcRandom 

Control Fertility by Xaphedo 

New Spells by Goober4473 

Plague of Frogs by R.Shackleford 

Lance of Faith by Goober4473 

Omen by RickAllison 

5 new spells by Grynning 

Fire Emblem Spells by DracoKnight 

Lightning Surge, Stormy Shield, and Herald of the Tempest by DracoKnight

Death Fire by Kadzar

New Spells by DracoKnight 

Elemental Fury by DracoKnight

Storm of Steel by DracoKnight

Ice Spells by RavenJovan

Thoughtseize by Gr7mm Bob

Arcane Blade, Arcane Alacrity, Spectral Weapon by Ghost Dragon

Elemental Safeguard by Gastronomie

Mana Drain, Reiterate, Spelljack, and Deja Vu by Gr7mm Bobb

Mage Armoire by UristMcRandom 

Wind Slashing Blade cantrip by DragonSorcererX 

Fiery Whip cantrip by Sonlun 

Snakebite, a Cantrip by DracoKnight 

Dreadful Visage, Fear of the Grave, Inflict Madness, Inspire Resolve, Restore Mind, and Startle Beasts by sterling vermin

Sacrifice, Screams of the Damned, Exploding Corpses, Wall of Bones, Graveyard Fog, Taint the Soul, Crypt of Damned, Fell Presence, and Soul Rend by Llama513 

Accelerate by clash

TieneÂs Greasy Coat by Puh Laden

 El-ahrairah's Boon and Heket's Boon by Jorgumander 

Unconscious Protection by Oerlaf

Genesis (post #12) by Jorgumander

Roulette Blast, Authentic Image, and Chance by Nope

Claws from Beyond, Minor Displacement, DeoburyÂs Dimensional Lackey, Dimensional Tear, and Malicious Conjuration by Flashy

 Immolate by iheartwalrus 

Blood Transfusion by Kadzar

Bigbys Finger by clash 

Create Skeletons by Steampunkette

Cryomancy Spells by Llama513

Summon Blood Elemental by Xuldarinar 

Precision by Floopay

Desecrate by Geigue

Daydreaming by Corran

Aethelm's Astounding Array of Wizard Spells by ArtificialElf 

Necromancy Spells by Stratovarius

Conjure Animals rework by Nonah_Me 

Channel Wild Guardian by Sindeloke

Find Companion by Jsketchy

8 Conjuration Spells by demonslayerelf

Flesh Puppet by UristMcRandom

Warlock Spell: Evil Eye by Machiknight

Lichdom Spells by demonslayerelf 

Divine Scion Spells by Giegue

Magic Missile Cantrip by JNAProductions

Spells of Space and Division by zeek0 

More Spells by demonslayerelf 

Poison Spells by SkipSandwich

Ma'Elan Rides the Storm by Bobbyjackcorn 

Permanency by clash

Aracaneum Spells by Silkensword

Runes of Radiance by JankShenanigans

Extra Spells by demonslayerelf

Homebrew Cantrips by DarkKnightJin

Good Shrooms by Eckerd

Otto's Irresistible higher level spells by Eckerd

Doppelganger by B0nes

Cantrips: Maddening Missile, Shadow Shot, Radiant Bolt by nickl_2000

Mega Magic Missile and MarleyÂs Magic Missile Massacre by Crisis21

WinterÂs Embrace, SkirmisherÂs Retreat, Spectral Weapon, Echoing Pulse by jinjitsu

New non-fire damage cantrips by Protato

Teamwork Spells by MoleMage

Sleep Paralysis by foL

Homebrew Spells by Grimlore

Humorous Spells by Falcon X

Cantrip: Order by clash

Create Magic Item, Create Magic Weapon, Create Potion, Create Scroll by GalacticAxekick

Ward Against Harm, Frostguard, Vine Tangle, and Mark of the Blessed by KingWhipsy

Thorned Strike, Acid Bath, Electrical Arc, Freezing Strike, Dazzling Fairy Strike by nickl_2000

Dragon Scales by AvatarVecna

Lightning Strikes by Xyrz

Necromancy spells by Lord Von Becker

Druid Spells by Fable Wright

PloxxonÂs Homebrew Spells posted by Gr7mm Bobb

Alchemical Flames by Blackflight

Consecrate Weapon by monyarm

Marionette by Pharylon

Bardic Cantrip: Bass by Sindal

Animate Beast by Pharylon

Steal by HamsterKun

Horrify by Blackflight

Loyal Blade, Loyal Touch, Loyal Shield, Shield of the People, Mark of the Loyal by jjordan

Befriend by Yunru

Spell idea: ÂSix Save SmackdownÂ by snafuy

Demiplane Door by mephiztopheleze

Helping Hand by DracoDei

Band of Blood Brothers by DracoDei

Importing missing 3E Cantrips to 5E by snafuy

Weapon-attacking cantrips by theVoidWatches

Infernal Maw by Phoenix042

Cantrip: Psychic Blade by theVoidWatches

PhhaseÂs Esoteric Arcana by Phhase

Miscellaneous Spells by Tiadoppler

High Skill, Low Power Spells by Personification

LyraÂs Burning Pants by Skijarama

Sorcerous Beam by Yunru

Magical Sleep by viel nast

Detect Law and Chaos, Dispel Law and Chaos, Protection from Law and Chaos by jjordan

Cantrip: Sparks by Trandir

Cantrip: Fist by Trandir

Agonizing Smite by Guy Lombard-O

Healing Touch by Garfunion

Tiny Cloud, LaurielÂs Flaming Lasso, Spectral Dive, Gelatinous Form, Magma Ball, Zephyr Spirit, Spectral Strikes by Ghghj2

Teleporting Mark by The Cats

Converted Old Spells by sandmote

Theme Song by VividMatter

Prayer for the Hero by DracoDei

Veiled Darkness by Segev

Duplicitious Double by tmjr6

Illusion Cantrip by Menson

Invisible Entourage by Segev

DragonÂs Claws by Segev

Draft of Air by Segev

Marine Spells by sandmote

Borrowed Time by Damon_Tor

Some Druid/Ranger/Nature Themed spells, as Well as Some Blade/Weapon Cantrips by OnceIWasABard

Illusionary Spell by Damon_Tor

GuidoÂs Edge by SinkMaster

DinÂs Desolating Sun by Sand Fox

Luck by jjordan

Binding Blob by Tzun

1001 Homebrew Spells started by Bohandas

Many Homebrew Spells by Almir

Dire Prophecy Cantrip by BerzerkerUnit

Forced Invigoration Cantrip by BerzerkerUnit

Summon Object by Mad_Saulot

Complete Divine Spell Conversion by sandmote

Protection from Magic by ByzantiumBhuka

Complete Arcane Spell Conversion by sandmote

Custom Spells by Mad_Saulot

Poison Blade by Wasp

Shadowy Rebuke and Shadow Strike by Dalebert

Divine Armament by tmjr6

Place of Holding by jjordan

Spell Stutter, Mana Drain by Gr7mm Bobb

New Cantrips by Applefritter

SartorethÂs Sartorial Adjustment by PhoenixPhyre

Al-Quadim and Complete ShaÂir Spell Conversion by sandmote

Dig and Flying Vessel by mictrepanier

Marine Spells by sandmote

Alter Aspect by jjordan

Disorient by Manyarrows

Undead Champion by rferries

Armor of Glory by Trandir

If you could create a spell and have it officially 5e Published... started by Ignis6669

Find Weakness by Darth Credence

JinÂs Rapid Jaunts by pwykersotz

Druidcraft/Prestidigitation Style Cantrips for Every Class started by Necrosnoop110

Mind Fragment by Composer99

Elation of Heroes, Recitation of Doom by Princess

GOO Warlock Cantrips by saucerhead

Creeping Doom, Destruction, and Implosion by Composer99

Unseen Hand by Kishigane

Divine Ward by Saelethil

Seacraft by Guy Lombard-O

Grog, CaptainÂs Reserve by Guy Lombard-O

Merfolk by Guy Lombard-O

Longship by Guy Lombard-O

Conjure Venom by Rerem115

Magic Net by Segev

Find Animal Companion by luuma

Infantilise by MrStabby

Phantom Watchdog by CrazyCarppy

Stomach of Yeshgul by werescythe

Stampede by KorvinStarmast

VaelynnÂs Voltaic Vessel by Manyarrows

Bonded Guardian by Saelethil

Divination spells by jjordan

Bestow Gift by Saelethil

Touch Spells for Close Range Caster by sandmote

Ensnaring Grasp, Cantrip by Saelethil

ChiroÂs Barkhide by EggKookoo

Armor of Vines by jjordan

Mythical Body by Greywander

Mage Plate by KittenMagician

Homebrew Spells by sandmote

Brainstorming New Pattern Illusions started by GalacticAxekick

Bolster Ally by Greywander

WestflowÂs Enlarge/Reduce, IsaacÂs Seeking Shot, Risen DeadÂs Mantle, Deathly Helping Hand, and Undead Vigor by SociopathFriend

Detect Traps by sandmote

Civilian and Artificer spells by sandmote

Pocket, Rift, Defensive Rift, and Portal by GalacticAxekick

Bone Shape by Tekren

Minor Conjuration, Conjure Armoury, Conjure Cover, Conjure Terrain by GalacticAxekick

Haunt by GalacticAxekick

Caustic Blade, Frost-Wind Blade, Static-Shock Blade, and Toxic Blade by Abuzorg

Cantrips and 1st-level spells from past editions updated to 5e by Abuzorg

2nd-level spells from past editions updated to 5e by Abuzorg

Displacement by Segev

Paladin spells to use with a mount by Abuzorg

3rd-level spells from past editions updated to 5e by Abuzorg

A few 4th-level Cleric spells by Abuzorg

Shadow Evocation by Segev

13 Nasty Necromancies by sandmote

Beam Cannon, Huff & Puff, Homing Missile by GalacticAxekick

Acrid Wall, Barricade, Wall of Pikes, Moonlight Bridge, Unstable Burst, Chaos Wall, Peal of Chaos, and Din of Battle by sandmote

Amplify Instrument by PhoenixPhyre

Shadow Conjuration by Segev

HeatherÂs Fortune by Illven

Excarnate Corpse, Arise from the Grave by Klaus Teufel

Radiant Beam by thedow

Animate Structure by Greywander

Converting Spells from Pillars of Eternity by Mabbly

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Mundane Items* *Spoiler*
Show



Crafting

Crafting by AstralFire

Crafting Mundane and Magic Items by Argothair


Rebalanced/Modified


Rebalanced Weapons Table by ZX6Rob 

Modified Equipment by AmbientRaven 

Gathering Thoughts for a Project: New D&D Weapon Mechanics (Edition Uncertain) by Djinn_in_Tonic 

Weapons Revamp Idea by Steampunkette 

 better balanced weapon table by Markoff Chainey 

New Uses for Tools by JamesIntrocaso

Building Any Weapon Concept by Hillsy7 

Piecemeal armor by Arkhios 

Homebrewing Weapons by Hillsy7

Fewer Weapons/Armors by JBPuffin

Weapon Rebalance & Expansion by Rusvul 

New Shields by Mourne

Adjusting 5e Weapons and Armor started by LudicSavant 

Weapon Redo by foobar1969 

Weapons: Damage Remastered by demonslayerelf 

Weapon Groups and Feats by PhoenixPhyre 

Point-Based Custom Weapons by Argothair

Custom weapons and armor by malachi

Nonmagical weapon upgrades by Tanfoglio

Armor and Shields Redesign by Eric Diaz

Realistic slings by Martin Greywolf

Simplified Armor by Amechra

Armor tables by Bjarkmundur

Simple Armor by Amechra

Fixing the Armor Table by Sindri

Improving the Weapon List by Sindri

Alternatives to weapons, armor, and shields by Greywander

Formula based weapons table by clash

Weapons system revamp by tordirycgoyust


New Items


Halfling Lance by Easy_Lee 

New Firearm and Bomb Options for 5e by JamesIntrocaso 

Masterwork Weapons by Submortimer 

New Siege Weapons and Ammunition by JamesIntrocaso 

Weapon Skills by Perseus 

An armour system that makes (a bit) more sense by Takewo 

 CyberMagic Punk Weapons by ChubbyRain 

Dragonlance Trinket Table by Dark Sun Gnome 

Birthright Trinket Table by Dark Sun Gnome 

Need help pricing these alchemical items by Groggen 

Buckler or Target Shield by daze413 

A shield is a shield... NEW ITEMS: Buckler and Tower Shield by Markoff Chainey 

 Historical Arrows by 1Forge 

 Absent older weapons re-designed for 5th edition by Arkhios 

 Unique Non-Magical Weapons: Flamberge, Swordbreaker, Trident Dagger etc. by Gastronomie 

Buckler by SilverStud

Dual Wielding Weapons by SilverStud

Siege Weapons by Arkhios

Alchemically Treated Lenses by Number Seven

League of Legends Firearms by KoyukiTei13 

Double Crossbow by Hypersmith 

New Guns by jinjitsu 

Firearms by Parvum

Exotic Weapons by BRKNdevil

Scythe and a few other weapons by Llama513 

Masterwork Weapons and Armor by Wryte

Special Materials by jinjitsu

Firearms by Dragonkingofth

Modern Firearms by Tiadoppler

Exotic Weapons by sandmote

Tiger Hook Sword, Knuckle Hook/Hand Hook, and Kusari Gama by SanFlash

Two New Martial Weapons for PAM by KOLE

Firearms by Catullus64

Krynn Minotaur Weapons by tarlison2k1

Chemical items by jjordan

Tanglefoot bag by Zhorn

Sacred Chimes by Greywander

Net, Bola, Lasso by sandmote

Monster Hunter weapons by DarkKnightJin

Splinter Weapons by JNAProductions

BloodborneÂs Trick Weapons by Catullus64

Alchemical Items by sandmote







*Charms and Boons**Spoiler*
Show


Boon: Vision of Mortality by Lightmagemike

Elemental Boons by PhoenixPhyre







*Deities**Spoiler*
Show


Goddess - Ostara/EÃ¡stre, The Goddess of Spring and Dawn by JonathonWilder







*Magic Items* *Spoiler*
Show



Price Tweaks

Sane Magic Item Prices by Saidoro 


Cursed Items

 20 Cursed Weapon Properties by JamesIntrocaso 

100 Cursed Item Properties in a free PDF by JamesIntrocaso 

Grand Armor of the Ancient Archons (Legendary Cursed Item) by KittenMagician

Beat-hide Panoply by PhoenixPhyre


Crafting

 Magic Crafting System by pwykersotz 

Alternate crafting system by LordFluffy 

Advanced Crafting Rules by MrNumbers 

 Ninja_Prawn's Advanced Crafting Project by Ninja_Prawn 

Alternate crafting system by LordFluffy 

Item Enchanting by Darlkin

5e Crafting by freeWeemsy

Crafting Mundane and Magic Items by Argothair


New Items

Anterson Asper's Atypical Armorye by Gnomes2169 

Weapons of Legacy for 5e by Startouched 

Homebrewed Magic Items by Ziegander 

Story Items and Useful Items as Treasure by JamesIntrocaso 

Artifact: the Necronomicon by ghost_warlock 

New Wondrous Items for D&D 5e by JamesIntrocaso 

11 New Magic Weapons for your 5e Game by JamesIntrocaso 

New magic rings and rods for 5e by JamesIntrocaso 

New 5e Staffs and Wands by JamesIntrocaso 

New 5e Items - Bioarcane! Feedback Wanted! by JamesIntrocaso 

Greed Island Magic Items by Leuku 

New Artifacts - Weapons of the Dwarf Gods in Exploration Age by JamesIntrocaso 

5e Magic Firearms and Bombs by JamesIntrocaso 

82 New Magic Items in a Free PDF by JamesIntrocaso 

Zelda D20 Homebrew by Thomar_of_Uointer 

New Magic Weapon: Bolt of Zeus by DracoKnight

Razen Blade by DracoKnight 

Stretch Bounded Accuracy With Sensible Items! by Stealthscout 

Well, they're better than nothing... by flannel 

A couple homebrew magic items by Yrnes 

Daedric Artifacts by Submortimer 

 Helm of Narration (Cursed item/beneficial item) by alackthereof 

 Single use magic items? started by maxweasel 

 Monster Hunter Magic Weapons by Wartex1 

RA Salvatore's The Wubba Wubba (wand of wonder) by JamesIntrocaso 

List of Mostly Useless Magic Items Started by TheFlyingBrick 

 Maybe the Best Collection of Rich Homebrew Magic Items Ever... 200 Unique Creations by flannel 

Feedback wanted on magic weapon by Groggen 

 Which rarity would this weapon be? by Groggen 

Need Help Wording This Item: Electric Recombobulator by Dralnu 

Four new intelligent swords by JamesIntrocaso 

 [Magic Weapon] Dagger of Dispelling by Kadzar 

Witcher Potions Feat and Rules by Fortress13 

Let's Make some New Magic Items started by The_Doctor 

Maul of the Molten Sky, and other items I make in my spare time by Ralanr 

 100 "Common" Magic Weapon Properties in a PDF by JamesIntrocaso 

5e Homebrew Artifact: Tiger's Eye Medallion by Kylar1014 

5e Homebrew Artifact: Tooth of the Evening Star by Kylar1014 

5e Homebrew Artifact: The Watcher's Hood by Kylar1014 

5e Homebrew Artifact: The Mustachio of Mustachios by Kylar1014 

5e Homebrew Artifact: Ring of Ultimecia by Kylar1014 

100 "Common" Wondrous Items in a free PDF by JamesIntrocaso 

Let's Make some New Magic Items by Ninja_Prawn 

Monk Magic Item by Dralnu 

Damien's Amulet, a Relic from Hero Siege by SodaDarwin 

 Looking for help/feedback on "homemade" scaling weapon by Groggen 

"Mundane" Magitech Adventuring Gear, need help on pricing by Flashy 

Possible "rewards"/treasure for Moon druid by Groggen 

Guts' Gear by Blood of Gaea 

Spellbook of Attuned Magic by Groggen 

Naginata and Tengu by Shojiteru 

 Blade of Devotion by 1Forge 

 Item sets for 5th edition by Grynning 

 Brainstorming Potion Side Effects by DoomHat 

 Homebrew Potion-A Good Beer by JNAProductions 

 Tactical Magical Items by JNAProductions 

 3.5 Sun Blade Reforged as a 5E Sentient Runeblade by Karma Dragon 

 Bow of the Arcane Archer by Levism84 

Magic Item Help: A Book of Infinite Pages by Levism84 

New Artifact - The Crown of Bewitching Enchantment by JamesIntrocaso 

 Humorous Magical and Alchemical Items by Venardhi 

 Absurdly Powerful Artifacts by McNinja 

 Two new magical items ["Sword of Wild Magic" and "Staff of Eldritch Mastery"] by Gastronomie 

 Two new magic weapons: Axe of the Spellslayer and Sword of the Lightning Lord by Gastronomie 

 How strong/weak are these magic items? by Groggen 

Artifact- Dying Light by WarrentheHero 

Implements of Love - Valentine's themed magic items by Grynning 

Item Idea:  Helm of the Immortals by mrumsey 

 The Witch of Winter (for RavenJovan) by Ninja_Prawn 

 40k Armour-Magic Items by JNAProductions 

Obsidian Sword by Ralcos 

Hand Mirror of Life Trapping - Magical Item by Levism84 

Ring of Chains and Necklace of Clarity by jinjitsu 

Magical Drug by Cecidimus 

Armor of the Berserker by PaxZRake 

 Scooby-Doo Items by Grynning 

Book of Infinite Pages by Levism84 

 Yamato: Devil May Cry Katana by Strikerjolt460 

Skycutter by Strikerjolt460 

Magic Items that Grow in Power With Characters - Some spitballing started by LordFluffy 

Rune Magic Items by JamesIntrocaso 

The Restless Blade by Rerem115 

The Staff of Magius by Zaydos

Blood-Weapons by chavaic

Skull of the Witch Doctor by Arkhios 

Spellstones -- customized consumables 

WatchmanÂs Decalescent Cudgel by Phanstern 

Power Armor by Job 

Iures, Staff of Law (Artifact) by Sylvren

Ritual Dagger Mcguffin by Mith

Crown of the Free Sovereign and Crown of the Ursurped by Socratov 

Sword of the Elements by Battle-Ace 

Magic Dagger: Whisper by WarrentheHero

Fake Mustache by AvatarVecna

Arcane Armoury by CrazyCrab

Anesthetizer Blade & Spidersilk Whip by Gastronomie 

Uncommon Magic Items: The Trident of Sekolah and the Shadow Dagger by Gastronomie 

Bow of Songs Artifact by Herald Mistborn

Claw of the Dire Bear Artifact by Herald Mistborn 

Black KaÂKari Artifact by Herald Mistborn

Shield of Harms Way, Rare Item by Herald Mistborn 

Personal Shield Generators by Ralcos 

Torment's End by PhoenixPhyre 

15 New Common Rarity Potions by JamesIntrocaso 

The Kaldra Relics started by Amechra made by Ninja_Prawn

Lava Spike by Groggen 

Magic Weapons: Axe of the Spellslayer and Sword of the Lightning Lord by Gastronomie 

Slippers of the Kelpie, Gem of Morphing Fist, Totem of Dragon Breath, MageÂs Retreat by sorryjzargo

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Magic Items (cont.)**Spoiler*
Show


Radium Carbine [Rare Magic Item] by JNAProductions 

Aportating armor, Crystal Mask of Detection, Crystal Mask of Discernment, Crystal Mask of Dread, Crystal Mask of Knowledge, Crystal Mask of Language, Crystal Mask of Mindarmor, Ectoplasmic Armor, Gloves of Object Reading, Shield of Aversion by Ninjadeadbeard

Ink Stamp of Glyph of Warding, Cloak of the Winter Wolf, Helm of the Berserker Rage, Pouch of Hellfire Sling Bullets by Sir cryosin

The Red Kakari by DM12

Scalable Version of the Infamous Deck of Many Things by Stavrost 

Gloves of the arrowhead, Bargaining Chip, and Mirror of healing by Carissacat 

Thunder Bow by xXZioXx 

Animal Keychain by Gluteus_Maximus 

The Beating Heart (Artifact) by JNAProductions 

Yondu's Whistling Arrow by Ralcos 

Pixie Dust, Two Faced Coin, and Cheaters Coin by nickl_2000 

Dagger of The Apocalypse by Ice 

Gemstone Magic Weapons started by HopefulDMing

Magic Items by Oramac

 4 Elemental Weapons by Carissacat 

Orcish Armour Suite by JNAProductions 

Ball of magical energy by N0b0dyY0uKn0w 

Sentient Gems by Kelik

Swords of X and Y by Yungbob56 

Geri and Freki by WhiteWolf

Pirate Bard Items started by Foxydono

Magical Armour by VisionsOfGlory

Crown of Influence, Mallyx the Magebane, Stonebark Sanctuary, VaelÂs Amulet, and Wintersbite by Eliecc

Brutal Destroyer by Bahamut Omega 

Eetu's Anxious Blade by mkirshnikov 

Battlepaint of Burning Rage, Spirit Token, and Battlekilt of Frenzied Focus by Machiknight 

Fine Tuning Fork, Index of Infinite Items, and Singing Blade by Machiknight 

Manasteel Items by JNAProductions 

8 Class and Archetype specific items for Clerics by Machiknight 

Sentient weapon and Scabbard Artifact by Llama513 

3 class and archetype specific Druid items by Machiknight 

Desperado, Fenrir, and Star Forger by Imendes

Gauntlets of God started by Foxydono, made by JNAProductions

Arcane Armoury Volume 3 by CrazyCrab 

Saika by The15thwiseone 

Prismatic Tile by Nicrosil

 Samehada (Legendary Shark Skin Sword) by RulyBlackGiant 

Body Horror Artifacts by JNAProductions 

True Light by Feuerphoenix

Hilt of Many Blades by OdinTGE 

Necromancer Items by JNAProductions

Artifact Items for Achieving Godhood by oldgodofasgard 

Civilian magic items started by ACExtravaganza

Alternative Idea for Holy Avenger or Other Divine Weapons by Mith

Hungry Spelltome, High Tide & Low Tide, Whispering Cloak, Right Hand of Torm, Divine Castigator, Leather Maille of Retribution, and Vibrant Verdant Herb by Malapterus

Bouncy Ball of Kinetic Displacement by Grog Logs 

Spear of Andalana, Shadow Bane by UnderwaterAir

Urfrost by Wryte

Elemental Wraps by gavinator154

Brain in a Jar by Sk8ter274

Justice by KingWhipsy

BrawlerÂs Gloves, ArcanistÂs Gloves, and RearguardÂs Cape by Ixidor92

Manslayer by Rerem115

Wand of the Shattering War Caster, Bow of Bestial Spirits, Sash of the Windweaver, Ring of the Gracious Martyr, Shield of Protection, and Amulet of Phasing Ammunition by Kettl

Harem Protagonist Uniform by AvatarVecna

TF2 Items by AvatarVecna

High Magic Items by The Jack

Evolving Magical Items by Voltage89

Hellfire Gloves and Robes of the Lavamancer by tmjr6

Baldric of Time, Fireheart Tattoo, HealerÂs Sash, Manual of Puissant Skill, Weapon of Submission, Shoes of Tireless Gait by Oerlaf

Blackthorn by Platypusbill

Gauntlet of ThaÂrak by lilderp21

Radiant Blade by Bobbito

Mad Hellfire by demonslayerelf

Arachnoid Limbs, Eyes of Aether, Ablative Chunks, Heart of the Unrequited by JNAProductions

Twisted Iron and Emerald Shard by Imperial_Sun

Buster Blade by Grimn

Anti-Magic Medallion by SodaQueen

Tarot of Telling by Beelzebubba

Greenleaf tribal totem and Torchwood club by Miz_Liz

Robe of the Wandering Monk, Key of Sylvan Shadows, Sigram by Rerem115

Torc of Black Tychomancy by Rerem115

Spasmodic Wand of Magical Might by Rerem115

 Ghostwalker Band, RumbaÂdelthaxÂs Arcane Soapdish, DrakeÂs Mouth Masks, AngelÂs Boon, DemonÂs Boon, Refraction Spoon, RumbaÂdelthaxÂs Pop-up Porta Potty, The Wings of Death, VampireÂs Grip, Boomerang MercenaryÂs Gear, The Ray of Obliteration, KyermayÂs Bow, KyermayÂs Thorn, Shield of Heroic Memories by Roxyuss

BahamutÂs Benevolent Blade by Sk8ter274

Leviathan Axe and Headband of Legend by Sk8ter274

Florance, Breaker of the Leviathan by MoleMage

Sentient Spellbook by entertech74

Deck of Many Effects by theVoidWatches

Iron Heart by Barbarian MD

Magic Stopwatch by Grey Watcher

Item Sets by EggKookoo

Tarnished Howling Blade, Tarnished LightÂs Justice, Book Bound in Pale Leather by PhoenixPhyre

Fiendcrusher, FiendÂs Bane, Angelic Raiment, Favored Oathbow, The Bound Amulet by Telesto

Sylvan Half Plate by JNAProductions

Unicorn Tailstring by Sindal

Ship of Deros by martian131

Wand of Time Rewind by Bjarkmundur

Mournful Soul, Pride of the Ninth, Claw of the Unnamed Wretch, and Unravelling Blade by AbrahamBaconham

Hydra, Lyre of the Void, and Requiem by MightyDuck

Hammer of the Sun-Smith by BigPixie

Caliburnus Â sword of giant lords by Rfkannen

Special Belt for Thrown Weapons and Objects, Special Belt for Weapons by SanFlash

Slumber, Bezekira Â Cat oÂ Nine Hells, Shield of the Martyr, Cruelty, Mercy, Dragonheart Gem, Triassar, Heart of Darkness, Rappelling Crossbow, and Urasim by thoroughlyS

Shadefire Spear started by thisdude9001

Blink as a Magic Item by Pagrek

Lawbane by JNAProductions

The Palace of Memory, The Book of Notable Patterns, The Tome of Oration by jjordan

JurianChibo's Caravan of Magical Wonders! by JurianChibo

ThreeEye [Drug] by JNAProductions

The CaptainÂs Sword by CaptainMendax

Robe of the Archmagi derivatives by Zazamori

Arrow of Grappling by Claesical

Wraps of Searing by Claesical

Counterspelling Bow by Sindal

Book of the Sleeping Beholder by Deghoulish

Deck of Many (Low level / fun version) by Legokeiki

Ring of Spell Channeling

Hat of the Vermin King started by moonfly7

Wild Magic Memory Charm by BerzerkerUnit

Chalice of Chaotic Consumption by Arron Oberon

The Crimson Spear of Duke Garvoyl by Tornadofyr

Rod of Spell Returning by nakedonmyfoldin

Staff of Improved Fireballs, Staff of Improved Upcasting by Anymage

The First Reality by Castiel1

Shield of Blitzing by thisdude9001

Flechette Spear by JNAProductions

Spiked Whip by zinycor

TitanÂs Laurel by Sindal

Bag of Amazing Stones by trtl

Astral Shackles by Aodh

Mizzium Transreliquat by Liwet

Ioun Stone: Mercury-filled Ovoid, SorcererÂs Stone, Metamagic Rod by Segev

Expanded Low Level Potions by sandmote

Bells of the Apostle by Greywander

1001 Homebrew Magic Items started by Bohandas

Additional Giant Runes by sandmote

Magebane, ElminsterÂs Kindness, Cursebringer by Barbarian MD

ArtisanÂs Toolbelt, Magus Blade, BerserkerÂs Greathammer, Amulet of Attunement by AvatarVecna

Ogrine by JNAProductions

Legendary Sword by redmordred

The Book of Notable Patterns, The Tome of Oration, The Mind of Still Water, The Language of Seduction, Feather Blade, Sleep Dust by jjordan

Necrodermic Armor by JNAProductions

Wind Razor by TyGuy

Ball of Expansiveness, Bead of Light, Boots of Tremors, Bloodroot Bracers, ClimberÂs Armor, Coat of Wind, Earthen Gloves, Fairie Bow, Mystic Cards, Powder of Antiwater, Shocking Arrows, Stasis Dagger, Sword of Lightning by Lupine

Crystal Armor, Musical Instrument Strings, Master RiderÂs Saddle, The SlayerÂs Set by KittenMagician

Doublecross Bow by Wasp

The StormlordÂs Wargear by JNAProductions

ChaseÂs Wargear by JNAProductions

3 Dozen Minor Magic Items by sandmote

Blood of Thelanis by Heavenblade

Golden Greatsword, Paralyzing Javelin, Lightless Lantern, True Strike Helmet, Felling Armor, Dark Cape by SociopathFriend

Death Beacon by jjordan

Seven Deadly Sins by Simetra Irertne

Joke magic items from your back alley merchant started by Greywander

Sword of Gwithra, Great Lunar Ring, Cloak of the Minstrel King by Catullus64

Pile of Magic Items by sandmote

The Commune Stone by Saelethil

Red Lantern Ring by Mortai and Negative

Custom Magic Items for Yu-Gi-Oh! Legacy Players by JNAProductions

Elven Bow, Radiant Diamond, Shortsword of the Stars by Morax

Davy JonesÂ Locker by brian 333

Deflect Arrows Shield by The_Jette

Magic Items for NPCs by sandmote

The Ultimate Sandwich by BerzerkerUnit

Sentient Journal by Mobius Twist

Liber Ex Multis Libris (Book of Many Books) by jjordan

Staff of the Familiar by Johndoe_142857

Cloak of Grounding by jjordan

DevilÂs Lantern by Segev

MonkÂs Belt by Segev

Jar of Souls by KittenMagician

Stat-setting items that do something based on underlying stat values by Segev

Psionic Magic Items by Grod_The_Giant

Great Lunar Ring by Catullus64

+1 Studded Leather Barding of Beasts and Talisman of the Wilds by sambojin

Purple Worm items started by PhoenixPhyre

The Language of Seduction, Extract of Jellyfish, Philtre of Wakefulness by jjordan

JÃ¡rngreipr, the Gauntlet of Kord by gloryblaze

"Big Iron" started by moonfly7

Inextinguishable Life by keeper2161

Mark of Nobility by JNAProductions

Spark Guns by Yakk

Arrow of Lir, Rune Charm of Frigg, Damascene Bible by Catullus64

Stat-boosting items replacement by Yakk

Artificer Schematics by BerzerkerUnit

CredenceÂs Clean Commode and CredenceÂs Climate Clock by Darth Credence

Ruin Flail by SociopathFriend

Trident of Return by JNAProductions

Beast Claw by ZenBear

Souvenirs of the Sword Coast by Amnestic

Magic Items from Descriptions started by Catullus

The Tavern-BreakerÂs Flask by DaFlipp

Cloak of Grounding by jjordan

Bracers of Intravenous Potions by Darth Credence

AssassinÂs Gloves, Lucky Amulet, Ninja Jumpsuit, Zephyr Boots by AvatarVecna

Barovia Symbiote by Vyndora

The Bonespear by JNAProductions

Ghost Band by PhoenixPhyre

Wand of Darkness, Bottle of Everlasting Shadow, Bottle of Living Shadows by Loek

Wand of Tricksy Escapes by Psyche

Cursed Living Spell by jjordan

Ascendent Aegis, The Hungry Hat, Mighty Hornet, The Moonshot Bow, Thunderbell, Rocket Hammer by BerzerkerUnit

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Vehicles/Mounts* *Spoiler*
Show


5e Submarine by JamesIntrocaso 

New Mounts for D&D 5e by JamesIntrocaso 

Mechs for 5e by JamesIntrocaso 

 Stating Find Vehicle started by deathbymanga 

Vehicles and Mounts (Steampunk theme) by KoyukiTei13 

Simple Caravan system by Arkhios

New Mounts and Rules for Mounts by daemonaetea

Air-skiff by J-H

Animals by Hilary









*Familiars**Spoiler*
Show


Homebrew Familiar by Foxydono 

Lovecraftian Familiars by Requilac

Lovecraftian Familiars by Requilac

Crow Familiar by Brayehn

Unfamiliar Familiars by thisdude9001

Familiars: Parrot, Skunk, Sloth, Pygmy Goat, Otter by thisdude9001

Ghost Raven, Void Cat by Greywander

Modular Familiars by RavynsLand

Tiny Water Elemental by nickl_2000

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Monsters* *Spoiler: CR 0*
Show


Platypus by Arkhios

Creeping Foot by Ninja_Prawn

Flapping Wing by Ninja_Prawn

Rolling Head by Ninja_Prawn

Slithering Tail / Wriggling Tentacle by Ninja_Prawn

Coin Beetle by sleepyhead

Sessiloth, bane of magic users by Darth Credence

Caladruis by sandmote



*Spoiler: CR 1/8*
Show


Young Redcap by Arkhios

Living Bust by Steel Mirror

Arma Perpetua Laborer by Blackjack488

Sunfly by sandmote

Flareater by sandmote



*Spoiler: CR 1/4*
Show


Death Snail by Ninja_Prawn

Taken by Ninja_Prawn

Gaki by Gastronomie

Platydile by Arkhios

Blink Deerboon by WMO?

Undervole by Outliar

Bel Otha Cultist by Yddisac

Animated Figurine by Steel Mirror

Kee Legionnaire by JNAProductions

Psycho by Williamnot

Smoke Amphithere Hatchling by sandmote

Guivre by sandmote

Wererabbit by Inevitability

Fallen by Crim the Cold



*Spoiler: CR 1/2*
Show


Necromancer Orderly by Flashy

Giant Strider by M Placeholder

Putto by Grynning

Dire Camel (Bactrian) by Ninja_Prawn

Dire Camel (Dromedary) by Ninja_Prawn

Bald Boar-Hawk by WMO?

Coin Beetle Swarm by sleepyhead

Sky Guardian by KyleG

Sky Guardian v2 by KyleG

Gamaran Sun Bear Cub by redmordred

Kee Reflector by JNAProductions



*Spoiler: CR 1*
Show


Baneguard by M Placeholder

Chosen One by M Placeholder

Gaki Kakushin by Gastronomie

Gaki Shinkou by Gastronomie

Demi-phoenix by DracoKnight

Ice Minion by JNAProductions

Serpentman by Yora

Mercenary by Yddisac

Dragonborn Mercenary by Yddisac

Valmieses Skeleton by Yddisac

Bane Warrior by ZenBear

Steelhead Heavy Cavalryman by ZenBear

Mud Golem by sandmote

Variant Shadow by jjordan

Coughing Lungs by DracoDei

Scavenger by KyleG

Arma Perpetua Soldier by Blackjack488

Lobstrosity by Darth Credence

Termagant by JNAProductions

Hormaguant by JNAProductions

Screamer Zombie by Tevin

Muck Amphithere by sandmote

Pelt by JNAProductions

Arcandian Terrier by sandmote

Ysguardian Goat by sandmote

Noctral by sandmote

Rooting Ooze by sandmote



*Spoiler: CR 2*
Show


Morhorric by Ninja_Prawn

Winged Haunter by Ninja_Prawn

Scarred Champion by Flashy

The Taken King by Ninja_Prawn

Fleshraker by Ninja_Prawn

Banedead by M Placeholder

War Drake by DracoKnight

Gaki Rasetsu by Gastronomie

Zashiki Warashi by Gastronomie

Otoroshi by Gastronomie

Alchemist by Wryte

Alpha Dire Wolf by Yddisac

Hunter by Yddisac

Bane Warrior Officer by ZenBear

Corrupter/Crusher/Constrictor Tentacle by Composer99

Frostbound Foot Soldier by JNAProductions

Wyrmling Brainstealer Dragon by JNAProductions

Plaguespreader Zombie by JNAProductions

Uni-Zombie by JNAProductions

Tatsunecro by JNAProductions

Ghost Amphithere by sandmote

Fog Dragon by sandmote

Pelts Dog by JNAProductions

Swarm of Sunflies by sandmote

Snowflake Ooze by sandmote

Vivid Pudding by sandmote

Cornell by JNAProductions

Juvenile Squatter Crab by Damon_Tor



*Spoiler: CR 3*
Show


Werestirge by Inevitability

Pearl by Ninja_Prawn

Belgoi by M Placeholder

Runehound by Ninja_Prawn

Ushi Oni by Gastornomie

Monitor Drake by Arkhios

Coiste-Bodher by quinron

Diamond Spider by JNAProductions

Ice Sniper by JNAProductions

Ice Brute by JNAProductions

Elder Redcap by Arkhios

Naga by Yora

Crow Lord by Yora

Spriggan by Yora

Vampire Errant by mithrawnudo

Intelligent Armor  Studded Leather by JNAProductions

Spirit Tree Dryad by Yddisac

Howler by Yora

Figurehead by sandmote

Guardian of Yogg-Saron by Composer99

Frostbound Berserker by JNAProductions

Flame Raptor by mcumoric

Gnothic by jjordan

Demonically Corrupted Elementals by Chauncymancer

Feral Zombie by Tevin

Smoke Amphithere by sandmote

Quicksilver Ooze by BerzerkerUnit

Acid Blob by sandmote

Bubble Jelly by sandmote

Necrotic Jelly by sandmote

Reekmurk by sandmote



*Spoiler: CR 4*
Show


Wereshark by Inevitability

Annis Hag by Grey Watcher

Banelar by M Placeholder

Fluffy Reaver by Grynning

Ice Shaper by JNAProductions

Soul Leecher by Gastronomie

Marsh Strider by Yora

Great Hunter by Yddisac

Canoloth by Yora

Winddancer by Prince Vine

Bleached Coral Golem by sandmote

Arma Perpetua Captain by Blackjack488

Frostbound Leader by JNAProductions

Abyssal Nightstalker by BeastlordHiro

Mantis Raptor by mcumoric

Undead Brute by JNAProductions

Undead Fire Support by JNAProductions

Sea Amphithere by sandmote

Oligarch Drake by sandmote

Gerba by JNAProductions

Delphon by sandmote

Valkyrie by sandmote

Live Quicksand by sandmote

The Minstrel King by Catullus64

Adult Squatter Crab by Damon_Tor



*Spoiler: CR 5*
Show


Were-Murder of Crows by Inevitability

Ice Elemental by SonsOfSauron

Werebat by SonsOfSauron

Augmented Commander by Flashy

Klingon Warrior by EggKookoo

Air Elemental Beast by M Placeholder

Earth Elemental Beast by M Placeholder

Hot Chocolate Elemental by JamesIntrocaso

Marzanna by M Placeholder

Lesser Ogre Mage Ghost by Arkhios

Phoenix by DracoKnight

Dullahan by quinron

Cursed Werewolf by Alerad

Dark Enchanter by Gastronomic

Death Cleric by Gastronomie

Elite Drow Warrior by Gastronomie

Mage Slayer by Gastronomie

Kel-Rot the Darkened by Voltage89

Mist Elemental by Requilac

Intelligent Armor  Half Plate by JNAProductions

Bel Otha Minister by Yddisac

Minister Valmiese by Yddisac

Elder Thing by Requilac

Hivekeeper by PhoenixPhyre

Immortal Guardian of Yogg-Saron by Composer99

Asura by Yora

Skulking Ooze by JNAProductions

Dueling Automaton by Witty Username

Archmajesty Ghäs the Dreadclaw by GreatWyrmGold

Tyranid Warrior by JNAProductions

Young Earthquake Linnorm by sandmote

Crystal Golem Handler by JNAProductions

Mercurial Slime by sandmote



*Spoiler: CR 6*
Show


Rat King by ChubbyRain

Bloodstriker by Ninja_Prawn

Plague Construct by BootStrapTommy

Shambling Horror by Arkhios

Dire Camelich by Ninja_Prawn

Mind Slaad (Red Stage) by Devcon1

Armored Armadillo by JNAProductions

Patrollum Praeteritis by AstralFire

Mythical Beast by thisdude9001

Lightning Oozemaster by JNAProductions

Dread Wraith by GreatWyrmGold

Augmented Orc by Tuknir

Phasrider by Tawmis

Young Whitherspark Linnorm by sandmote

Arma by JNAProductions

Pebbles by JNAProductions

Mage Battlemaster by HoboKnight

Mage Diviner by HoboKnight

Girros by Psyche



*Spoiler: CR 7*
Show


Winter Elf by JamesIntrocaso

Giant Doll by JamesIntrocaso

Rock Wyrm by M Placeholder

Greenbeast by Yora

Intelligent Armor  Full Plate by JNAProductions

Greater Mimic by WarrentheHero

Piscoloth by Yora

Chill Penguin by JNAProductions

Storm Eagle by JNAProductions

Boomer Kuwanga by JNAProductions

Coral Golem by sandmote

Wendigo by notXanathar

Piscoloth v2 by Yora

Young Brainstealer Dragon by JNAProductions

Blood Raven by rferries

Aeserpent by sandmote

Lawwraith by sandmote

Vanguard Genestealer by JNAProductions

Slithering Hoard by sandmote



*Spoiler: CR 8*
Show


Morchia by JamesIntrocaso

Sylvan Colossus by Ninja_Prawn

Giant Toy Soldier by JamesIntrocaso

Bheur Hag by M Placeholder

Disciple of Bigby by Gastronomie

Jin-Rin-Ki by Gastronomie

Snow Serpent by RavenJovan

Mind Slaad (Blue Stage) by Devcon1

Swamp Beast by Yora

Champion of the Aboleth by Requilac

Avatar of the Aboleth by Requilac

Spark Mandrill by JNAProductions

Launch Octopus by JNAProductions

Sting Chameleon by JNAProductions

Macabre Mob by birdboye713

Quellor by Jetl0cke

Palkters Mind Shade by JNAProductions

Lillend by rferries

Baleana by sandmote

Camel of the Pearl by sandmote

Venemir by Emongnome777

Dr. Facilier by JNAProductions



*Spoiler: CR 9*
Show


Greater Earth Elemental by SonsOfSauron

Young Earth Tyrant by SonsOfSauron

Shrieking Hag by M Placeholder

Lord of Blades by Tesla_pasta

The Big Bad Wolf by Grynning

Alchemical Silver Golem by JNAProductions

Mind Slaad (Green Stage) by Devcon1

Snazzgar Stinkmullet, Goblin Fungoid Shaman by JNAProductions

The Frozen Guard: Bulwarks by JNAProductions

Intelligent Armor  Dragon Scale by JNAProductions

Lordran Mimic by WarrentheHero

Flame Mammoth by JNAProductions

Iridescent Dragon by JNAProductions

Naga Dominator by Yakk

Dread Fiend Murdaw by Envyus

Spider-Man by MutantDragon



*Spoiler: CR 10*
Show


Bhaal, Lord of Murder; Newborn Ravager by Gnomes2169

Giant Teddy Bear by JamesIntrocaso

Skilled Warlock of Zuggtmoy by Gastronomie

Skilled Warlock of Juiblex by Gastronomie

Frost Worm by RavenJovan

Greater Ogre Mage Ghost by Arkhios

Ice Maiden by RavenJovan

The Glacier Witch by Gastronomie

Predathon by Monkplayer

Wereboar Barbarian by Thorongil

Spawn of Yog-Sothoth by rahimka

Shatterbird by JNAProductions

Razor Boar by JNAProductions

Una Domina by Kyle G

Gamaran Sun Bear by redmordred

Boomer Kuwanger, Cutting Iron Demon of Space-Time by JNAProductions

Fog Crawler by JNAProductions

Xerth, Encarmine Monk by JNAProductions

Undead Champion by rferries

Sarv and Ruv by JNAProductions

Adult Whitherspark Linnorm by sandmote

Venemir (Enhanced) by Emongnome777

Razhak by sandmote

Corpse Collector by hellgrammite

Slaughter by JNAProductions

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Monsters (cont.)**Spoiler: CR 11*
Show


Demodand: Farastu by Goober4473

Lord of Dust by Tesla_pasta

Qorrashi (Ice Genie) by RavenJovan

Ice Golem by RavenJovan

The Frozen Guard: Assassins by JNAProductions

Viakkuradh the Elder Vampyre Dragon by Requilac

Azzelfet, Mist Dragon by JNAProductions

Demon: Halkor by Legokeiki

Salt Golem by sandmote

Kraul, Razor King of Boars by Fredaintdead

Coal Wraith by gloryblaze

Crystal Golem by JNAProductions

Sphinx of the Searing Wastes by MrStabby



*Spoiler: CR 12*
Show


Orc Punisher by JamesIntrocaso

High Pyromancer by Gastronomie

Oathbreaker by Gastronomie

Gasha Dokuro by Gastronomie

Locust Witch by Gastronomie

Ice Lord by JNAProductions

Dimensional Shambler by JamesIntrocaso

Green Dragonscale Golem by sandmote

Biscione by sandmote

Adult Earthquake Linnorm by sandmote

Kingpin by not_a_fish

The Orphan Spirit by JNAProductions

Klor, Khornate Marine by JNAProductions



*Spoiler: CR 13*
Show


The Musician by Gnomes2169

Demodand: Kelubar by Goober4473

Garruk, the Veil-Cursed by Dralnu

Vaati, Wind Duke of Aaqa by Rogue Shadows

Carnifex by JNAProductions



*Spoiler: CR 14*
Show


Giant Ice Cream Bunny by JamesIntrocaso

The Cheshire Cat by Amiel

Adult Brainstealer Dragon by JNAProductions

Dread Fiend Murdaw by Envyus

Necromancer of Vile Darkness by Gastronomie



*Spoiler: CR 15*
Show


Krenkozu, Grand Lake Elemental by Korasyl

Hound of Tindalos by JamesIntrocaso

Shoosuva by Devcon1

Elder Mimic by WarrentheHero



*Spoiler: CR 16*
Show


Demodand: Shator by Goober4473

Pandemonium Yeti by TurboGhast

Niks Nenio, warlock by BerzerkerUnit



*Spoiler: CR 17*
Show


Tibalt, the Archmage by Gnomes2169

Elijah, the Hierophant by Gnomes2169

Brynn, the Legionnaire by Gnomes2169

Mrs. Claus by JamesIntrocaso

Moonbeast by JamesIntrocaso

Dark Vlad by JNAProductions

Mujo Hidetsugu by HoboKnight

Mujo Hidetsugu v2 by HoboKnight 

Sphinx of the Blazing Sun by MrStabby



*Spoiler: CR 18*
Show


Bebilith by Laurefindel

Master of Nature by JamesIntrocaso

Grimgor Ironhide by JNAProductions

Liliana Vess by Dralnu

Garmadon by Crisis21

Drizzt DoUrden by rferries

Palkter by JNAProductions

Alvarez the Demon Lord by Falcon X



*Spoiler: CR 19*
Show


Gug by JamesIntrocaso

Archfiend Baramos by Envyus



*Spoiler: CR 20*
Show


SherTul Apprentice by JNAProductions

Abyssal Yeti by TurboGhast

Mister Tall by Amiel

Raistlin Majere by rferries

Liliana Vess by rferries

Hellclown by JNAProductions



*Spoiler: CR 21*
Show


George, Daemon Prince of Nurgle by JNAProductions

Johnny Tremain by Psyche



*Spoiler: CR 22*
Show


Bel, Former Lord of the First Hell by Xefas

Contract Enforcer Archfey by HoboKnight

Grandmaster Nimzo by Envyus

Great Girros by Psyche



*Spoiler: CR 23*
Show


Grandmaster Nimzo by Envyus

Ayaretu by Ninja_Prawn

Ravousleious, Demon Prince of Shadows by RavenJovan

Empress Moira by JNAProductions

Typhus by JNAProductions

Bound Argos, The Eternal Frost by JNAProductions

Valkur by Amiel

Garmadons Mech by Crisis21

Lich-King by GreatWyrmGold



*Spoiler: CR 24*
Show


Adanhu, Last of the Tree Lords by Stormthroe

Mammon, the Lord of Avarice by Devcon1

Unbound Argos, The Eternal Frost by JNAProductions

Rajara, Dancer in the sea of time (Dragon goddess) by JustPassing



*Spoiler: CR 25*
Show


General Obsidian by Gnomes2169

Sorin Markov by Dralnu

Joris by JNAProductions

Modified Aurelia by DARKLE

Eldlich The Golden Lord by JNAProductions

Master Archfiend Zoma by Envyus

The Jester by JNAProductions



*Spoiler: CR 26*
Show


Great Unclean One by JNAProductions



*Spoiler: CR 27*
Show


Greater Mimic by JNAProductions



*Spoiler: CR 28*
Show


Klauth; Tiamats Will by Gnomes2169



*Spoiler: CR 29*
Show


Carceric Yeti by TurboGhast



*Spoiler: CR 30*
Show


Bhaal, Lord of Murder; The Ravager by Gnomes2169

Bhaal, Lord of Murder; The Slayer

The Lingering Havoc by JamesIntrocaso

Avatar of Bahamut by DracoKnight

Thor by DiceDiceBaby

Bel by JamesIntrocaso

The Tarrasque: Remastered by Jormengand

The Nameless One by thereaper

ShaoGarr by Lord Vukodlak



*Spoiler: CR 32*
Show


Santa Claus by Legokeiki



*Spoiler: CR 33*
Show


Scorpio by Legokeiki

Abaddon, Warmaster of the Black Legion by JNAProductions



*Spoiler: CR 44*
Show


Imperial Knight by JNAProductions



*Spoiler: CR 250*
Show


Behemoth by AvatarVecna

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Monsters (cont.)**Spoiler: No Challenge listed*
Show


Werespider by JamesIntrocaso

New Monster by DracoKnight

Goultard-Iop by JNAProductions

Dread Wraith by JamesIntrocaso

Blazing Wraith by JamesIntrocaso

Icebreaker Shark by JamesIntrocaso

Gaping Maw by JamesIntrocaso

Sand Kraken by JamesIntrocaso

Mind Control Bugs Template by JamesIntrocaso

Lurker by MonkeySage

Rimefire Eidolon by RavenJovan

Techno Goblins by JNAProductions

Corrupted Golum by JNAProductions

Black Necromancer by JNAProductions

Bonefield Will-O-Wisp by JNAProductions

Six Little Nightmares by Psyche

Bob by Traitoreous

Baldaghaur started by Outliar

Plague Zombies by Zeros

Qilby by JNAProductions

Lord of the Hunt by PhantasyPen

Tillman Growth by The Nth Doctor

Sword Spider by Colbymunro

Darkanas by kenner

Valkyrie by Protato

Steve? by JNAProductions

Swarm of Dog by JNAProductions

The Maw by JNAProductions

Maw Dragon by JNAProductions

Galacta Knight by JNAProductions

Carrion Corpse by JNAProductions

Succuboss by JNAProductions

Genestealer Cult HQs by JNAProductions

Wither by JNAProductions

Garkul by JNAProductions

Frostfell Queen by JNAProductions

Giant Platypus by Yunru

Carnage Demon by Lycan999

Spydorc by JNAProductions

Blood-Sucking Weasel of Torment by JNAProductions

Mind Spore by Grek

Vlith by JNAProductions

The Kobold With Stars For Eyes by JNAProductions

Warlock-Engineer by ZenBear

Re-statting the Succubus/Incubus by jjordan

Gnoll Starving Rager by BerzerkerUnit

Yogg-Saron by Composer99

Cyberdemon by JNAProductions

HatchetKing by JNAProductions

Neverborn by JNAProductions

Magic Ink Golem by thisdude9001

Xixecal by JNAProductions

Giornio Vaticus by KAmber

Animating Jelly by sleepyhead

Slime Colony by Grek

Atamathon, The Ancient Golem by JNAProductions

Mistweaver by ChaseC311

Tuba Angel by JNAProductions

Acid Husk by sleepyhead

Eldlich The Golden Lord by JNAProductions

Speed Demon: Mario by JNAProductions

Marx by JNAProductions

Ultimate Conductor Tyranno by JNAProductions

Burning Hook Horror by Walk Hard

Prince Apophas the Bright, Warlord of the 18th Dynasty by Catullus64

Liber Fame  The Hungry Book by jjordan

Doomking Balerdroch by JNAProductions

Scout, Soldier, Pyro by JNAProductions

Expurgation by JNAProductions

Apsara by jjordan

Caryatid by jjordan

The Mouth by JNAProductions

Shadesteel Golem by JNAProductions



*Spoiler: Monster Groups*
Show


Engine of Life monsters by ChubbyRain

Gem Dragons by Gnomes2169

Archons by JamesIntrocaso

Monster Compendium by Hipster Dixit

Vampire Oni, Zombie Dragons, and more by JamesIntrocaso

17 New Monsters by Yrnes

Lycanthropes by JamesIntrocaso

New Monsters by JamesIntrocaso

Catastrophic Dragons by JamesIntrocaso

Elementals of the Void by Gnomes2169

Greenspawn Razorfiend, Whitespawn Hordeling, Greenspawn Sneak by havocfett

Dragons of the Void by Gnomes2169

Huge and Gargantuan Spiders and Scorpions by JamesIntrocaso

Mutant Rats by Dralnu

Elite Kobolds by Ninja_Prawn

Winter Monsters by Ninja_Prawn

Husks by JamesIntrocaso

Monster Zoo by Dalnu

Skeletal Dragons by JamesIntrocaso

Xenomorphs by DracoKnight

Left4Dead Zombies by AvatarVecna

Exotic Elementals by Ninja_Prawn

Skaven by Zan101

Modified animals by demonslayerelf

Nickel and Tungsten Dragons by Fire Tarrasque

Lovecraftian monsters by Requilac

Argos, The Eternal Frost by JNAProductions

Lich Knight, demi-lich, and Wraith-king by Fire Tarrasque

Yubsharesehn by Requilac

The Mad Tyrants Constructs by Voltage89

Vermintide by ZenBear

Revised Dragons by demonslayerelf

Low-level celestials by Grod_The_Giant

Phantom Knights by JNAProductions

Dark Souls Bosses by gavinator154

Kingdom Underhill by ZenBear

Reds Pokemon by JNAProductions

Miscellaneous Aquatic Creatures by sandmote

Celestials by sandmote

Blights by jjordan

Summonable Fey and Mesozoic Beasts by sandmote

Guardinal Conversion by sandmote

Alchemical Golem and gnoll varieties by notXanathar

Golem Mecha Suits by jjordan

Monster Repository by Vegan Squirrel

Crystalline Claw (and friends) by Chauncymancer

Crystalline Claw (and friends) v2 by Chauncymancer 

Dragonettes, Drakes, and Linnorms by sandmote

Glow Wasps, Siren Tree, and Nightbloom Vine by jjordan

The Golden Crusaders by JNAProductions

Eastern Celestials by sandmote

Custom Monsters by KittenMagician

Additional Paraelementals and the Grue by sandmote

Additional Non-elementals and Sapients of the Elemental Planes by sandmote

Tyrion, the Defender of Ulthuan and Teclis, the High Loremaster by Catullus64

Additional Plant Creatures by sandmote

Cat monsters  Divine Dungeon by IasGull

Some Aberrations From Lords of Madness by sandmote

Pile of Aberrations to Destroy Your Mind by sandmote

5es Giants, but with extra spice by TigerT20

Binder Themed Monsters from Tome of Magic by sandmote

Some Dark Elf Monsters by Catullus64

The Mega Mecha Tarrasque Force (5e meets WH40k) by PhoenixPhyre

Bestiary (The Animal Manual) by GalacticAxekick

Sand Fleas and Sand Worms by jjordan

Variant Beholders by BerzerkerUnit

Phased Boss Fight by Grynning

The Frozen King by Grynning

Putting New Spins on Classic Monsters by GalacticAxekick

Critters III by Bhu



*Spoiler: Dead links / Missing stat block*
Show


Alchemical Grenadier by JNAProductions

Ogrest by JNAProductions

Chaos Spawn by JNAProductions

Manipulator by JNAProductions

Nox by JNAProductions

Deadpool by JNAProductions

Slaadi Hybrid by JNAProductions

Kaanyr Vhok by hellgrammite

Twisted Shaman by PheonixPhyre

Maeva, Lady of Frozen Grief by PhoenixPhyre



*Spoiler: Monster Templates*
Show


Creature Templates by Requilac

Blighted Creature by Arracor

Undead Template by Ninja_Prawn

Skeleton Template by GalacticAxekick

Godly Avatar template by DiceDiceBaby

Undead Lord template by GreatWyrmGold



*Spoiler: Monster Traits*
Show


Ravnica and spell-based traits by Vogie

Monster weak spots started by Eric Diaz

Take Aim and Giant Tennis by GalacticAxekick

Kobold traits by KoboldBoy



*Spoiler: Monster Generator/Creation*
Show


Random Monster Generator by Goober4473

Monster Creation Lab by JNAProductions

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Traps/Hazards**Spoiler*
Show


 20 New Traps in a Free PDF by JamesIntrocaso 

Traps: Levelled DCs and Balancing for Encounters by Iituem 

Plant Based Traps by sandmote

Fumes and Vapours by Composer99

Low Magic Areas by jjordan







*Diseases/Sickness**Spoiler*
Show


Four new diseases in a free pdf by JamesIntrocaso 

Calyrian Knights: Sickness by Waterdeep Merch 

Magebane by PhoenixPhyre







*Poison**Spoiler*
Show


Magebane by PhoenixPhyre







*Rules Tweaks* *Spoiler*
Show



Class Stuff

*Spoiler*
Show


 Spell and Feature Tweaks/Fixes by Surrealistik 

Gestalting and variants on it by Gnomes2169 

NPC "Classes" - Everyday People with Interesting Stories (The Guild Artisan) by StardustReborn 

5e Epic Classes (levels 21-30) by altfuldisch 

 Simple classless 5e by Stan 

Structural Class Changes by Kryx 

Balance Fixes for all Classes by snafuy 

From gestalt to hybrid classes by Arkhios

Alternative Gestalt/Multiclassing rules by Black Jester 

Rules of Engagement by SirLamorake

Updated Gestalt Rules by heavyfuel

Racial Classes by stewstew5

Pseudo-class templates for monsters by PhoenixPhyre

Level Point System  Alternative Multiclass Rules by HouseRules

Alternate Class Features started by PhoenixPhyre

The Vessel, a 5e class modifier by stewstew5

Four custom monster classes by Squibsallotl

Unique Multiclass Options by AgentMaineSIGMA

Undead Templates for PCs by Wryte

Non-combat first level features by SpawnOfMorbo

Differentiating Martials by Dienekes

Low-Magic Casters: Replacements for the Bard, Cleric, Druid, Pally, Warlock, & Wizard by Grod_The_Giant

Making ASI levels more interesting by Yakk

Cantrip specialization - Variant Class Feature by heavyfuel

Class Changes started by Garresh

Martial Technique: Sweeping Attack by Bjarkmundur

Replacing ASIs with an expanded point buy as you level up by Greywander

Damage Typing by IChosePoorly

Variant: Old-School Multiclassing by Jervis

Multiclassing replacement by PhoenixPhyre

Replacing the Big 4 (+1) feats with class features by PhoenixPhyre

Giant themed UA fixes started by BerzerkerUnit



Death Rules

*Spoiler*
Show


PC Death and Returning - House Rule Penalties by JamesIntrocaso 

PC Death and Returning - Revised by JamesIntrocaso 

Dramatic System for Near-Death by Gritmonger 

What dying SHOULD feel like by Bjarkmundur

New Dying Rules by Bjarkmundur



Fighting Styles

*Spoiler*
Show


Redoing the fighting styles by dropbear8mybaby 

Fighting Style Upgrades/Remixes by AvatarVecna 

Reword of basic weapon rules, fighting styles, and feats by stoutstien

Versatile Fighting Style by Brother12

Crapload O Fighting Styles by cajbaj

Weapon Mastery by Bjarkmundur

New Fighting Styles by Amechra

Hemocraft Warrior by Xuldarinar

Armor Mage by BigB

Barbarian and Monk Fighting Styles by Amechra

Versatile Heavy Weapon by heavyfuel

Weapon Collector by Greywander

Main-Gauche Fighting Style by thoroughlyS

Fighting Style: Parry by Oerlaf

Fighting Style: Cleaving by traskomancer

Ranger Fighting Style for Hunters Mark by Segev



House Rules

*Spoiler*
Show


Surrealistik's Homebrew Index by Surrealistik 

Eulalios' Random DnD 5e Tweaks by Eulalios

A couple miscellaneous 5e house rules by Soarel 

Looking For Feedback On My Houserules by Strill 

Tweak Repository by Kane0 

Some adjustments to... everything! by Tarrab 

What house rules do you play with? Started by calebrus 

[D&D 5e] My list of Homebrew & Houserules by Inchoroi 

Houserules List by AmbientRaven 

rules applied to a homebrew campaign by Tarrab 

New Houserule by DracoKnight 

ChaosRonin's Hombrew & Houserule Archive by ChaosRonin 

My Extended Homebrew Signature by Submortimer 

Belac93's extened homebrew signature by Belac93

Custom rule set by p_johnston 

Tibalt'S rules and homebrew compilation by Tibalt

Asmotherion's Homebrew Files by Asmotherion 

Houserules and Homebrew by Kane0 

My Homebrew by TheArcaneCaster

Book of Oddities and Curios by yarrowdeathbloo 

The Misty Shadows Absurd Amount of 5e Homebrew

List of Houserules by pagnabros

DiBastets Houserules by Dibastet

Heavily homebrewed D&D 5e posted by Trandir

Houserules and Weapons for a Weird West Campaign by Potato_Priest

Grods General 5e Reference and Houserules by Grod_The_Giant

Houserules and Fighter Overhaul by GalacticAxekick

Common Houserules Megathread started by Bjarkmundur

Daybreak: The Mechanics and House Rules of Æstora by Kio

5e Balancing Overhaul by Trask

Bjarkmundur Houserules by Bjarkmundur

PBRs Consolidated Homebrew Thread

Homebrew Collection by Amdy_vill

Horatios Custom Spellbook (Homebrew Hub) by Lord Von Becker

Dungeons & Dragons 5.1E  Houserules to Revise & Revamp the Game by thoroughlyS

D&D 5.1E  Playing the Game & Feats by thoroughlyS

D&D 5.1E  Races by thoroughlyS

Dungeons & Dragons 5.1E  Bard & Cleric by thoroughlyS

Help replacing the "power attack" portion of Great Weapon Master and Sharpshooter? by thoroughlyS

Dungeons & Dragons 5.1E  Barbarian by thoroughlyS

Dungeons & Dragons 5.1E  Fighter by thoroughlyS

Dungeons & Dragons 5.1E  Monk by thoroughlyS

Zman's 5e Tweaks: Tweaks 2.0, Weapons and Armor, E10, and Monster Manual Expansion by Zman

Dungeons & Dragons 5.1E  Sorcerer by thoroughlyS

Dungeons & Dragons 5.1E  Warlock by thoroughlyS

Dungeons & Dragons 5.1E  Ranger by thoroughlyS

Dungeons & Dragons 5.1E  Rogue & Wizard by thoroughlyS

D&D 5.1E  Cantrips by thoroughlyS

Minimalist 5e - Experts by Eric Diaz

Minimalist 5e by Eric Diaz

Massive catalog of homebrewed stuff by Formion

House Rules by Bjarkmundur

House Rules 2 by Bjarkmundur

Disadvantage = fail by BerzerkerUnit

House Rules by fortyseven



Rules (New)

*Spoiler*
Show


Planar Overlap Zones House Rule by JamesIntrocaso 

So Uhm...  Anyone Make/Find A New, Viable Crafting System? by Arracor

Foraging Potion Ingredients/Alchemy Mini-Game Idea by Freelance GM 

Giving PCs Superpowers in D&D - Free PDF by JamesIntrocaso 

Magitech character alteration by Flashy 

 5e Rules for Addiction and a Fantasy Narcotic by JamesIntrocaso 

 Party Non Combat Roles With Powers and Responsibilities by FruitOfTheShroom 

 Action Point Variant (A non level-dependent variation to the Hero Point option) by Rezby 

 Fralex's Expanded Alchemy: Ingredient-foraging rules, extra items, and more by Fralex 

Psychic Powers as Proficiencies by Amechra 

Weapon Maneuvers by Ziegander 

 Rules for Outrunning Hazards (explosions, rivers, etc.) by JamesIntrocaso 

 Finishing Maneuvers (Martial Combos for Barbarians, Fighters, and Rogues) by SpawnOfMorbo 

 New feats and trust-dice (friendship based rules) by Grynning 

Sci-5 - Rules for Sc-fi in D&D 5e by RBVakarian 

Empathy Mechanic and Sense Evil and Good Cantrip by Keundt 

Heroes of Conquest, A System for Small Scale Warfare by Phantos_Argent 

Tides of Battle- "Mass" Combat System by BRC 

New Combat Action: Counter by clash

Rules on Breaking Things by LastCenturion 

Empathy Mechanic by Keundt 

Pokémon-Themed Creature Capture System by DiceDiceBaby 

Called shots discussion started by 1Forge

Tarokka deck as random generator by JamesIntrocaso 

 Horror and Fear System by Steampunkette 

Boons and Setbacks by JamesIntrocaso 

Naval Combat by Beleriphon 

Panic by Crisis21 

 Elemental Affinity by Talderas 

Spheres of Power 5E Conversion by sammyp03 

Quick learning by Grizl' Bjorn 

 Fighting Giants by Markoff Chainey 

Birthsigns by recyclops 

Corruption of the Far Realm by Xuldarinar 

Resource Points by Puh Laden 

Tattoos by Crisis21

Disabilities - Flaws by BRKNdevil 

Perk System by Renduaz 

Character Variants by zeek0

A collection of mechanical ideas by demonslayerelf 

Rune Magic by Ugganaut

Rune Magic v3 by Ugganaut

Weapon Maneuvers by clash

Massive OSR style 5E rework by tortor 

Alchemist Profession by AshLake

Alchemist Profession V(5.1) by AshLake

Combat Manoeuvre System by Composer99 

Combat Manoeuvre System - 1st-Level Manoeuvres by Composer99 

Momentum for attacks started by demonslayerelf 

Momentum System by demonslayerelf 

Runic Magic: Two new subclasses, and a feat by PhoenixPhyre 

Brewing Rules by Sk8ter274

Social System by Waterdeep Merch

Off-Screen NPC vs NPC Combat System by Wryte

Anti-Feats by Crisis21

Improved Combat: Momentum System by demonslayerelf

Fleshing Out 5e (featuring animal companions, medicine & grappling) by GalacticAxekick 

Alternate Ruleset: Posture, Advantage, and Grappling by Argothair

Hunting rules by Ratter

Injury System by Mole Mage

Social Conflict System by EbonH4wk

Drugs and other substances by miinstrel

Companion System by WarrentheHero

Nemesis system by Dragonkingofth

Seafaring by RocksInMyDryer

Seafaring Supplement (Stormwrack converted) by RocksInMyDryer

Elder Scrolls style Birthsigns by foL

Iron as Anti-magic by Potato_Priest

Equipment Damage by Zhorn

New Actions in Combat: Guard and Rend by notXanathar

The Student Mechanic by Vogie

Bloodborne condition by strett0

New Rules for Parasites by Deviston

Significant Wounds by MjolnirBear

Aiming ranged attacks and charging up spells by 2097

Crafting System by Bjarkmundur

Suspicion System by TrashTrash

Shorter (Simplified) Sidekicks and Leveled NPCs by snafuy

Wilderness Travel as a series of saves by Bjarkmundur

Wealth Modifier system by Vogie

Aim Points by 2097

Basic Rules for a Summoner by Quintus Vorenus

Some hulk style grappling rules by Zhorn

Pain mechanic by Man_Over_Game

Cooking Mechanics by Nym_P_Seudo

Revised Combat Manoeuvre System by Composer99

Sorcery: Alternate Innate Magic system by MoleMage

Equipment Slots Brainstorm by Bjarkmundur

Crafting System Update by Bjarkmundur

Running a Business by Bjarkmundur

Death From Above by Bjarkmundur

Intimidation as an attack by mictrepanier

Martial Combat Expanded by Bannan_mantis

Modifiable Weapons by JNAProductions

AngryGM's Fighting Spirit, but it's Max HP Damage Instead by Greywander

New Movement Speed Type  Teleport Speed by Greywander

Return of the Teleport Speed by Greywander

Feats, Sub-Classes, and Multi-Classing character progression (5e E10) by SpawnOfMorbo

Martial Combat Expanded V3 by Bannan_mantis

Armor Hit-Dice by Amechra

Illicit Drug System by Soylentmatt

Volos Guide to Spirits and Specters by Amiel

SMILE-- a 5e crafting-and-downtime system by Grod_The_Giant

Angels, Demons, and Devils Homebrew by OmSwaOperations

Supercharged Crafting by John Out West

Wild Spell by Greywander

Phase-Based Combat by GalacticAxekick

Unchained Alchemy by Mark Hall

Momentum Dicebringing 13th Ages Escalation Die to 5e by PhoenixPhrye

Overland Travel/Exploration rules by ZZTRaider

Hit location homebrew by GiantOctopodes

Narrative Time by Amechra

Madness by jjordan

Fallout Traits by Amnestic

Naval Combat by Kane0

Wargame Adaptation by Ratter

Top down adventure building by Yakk

Super Smash Bros: Project D5 by JNAProductions

Herbalism rules by Cicciograna

Conversational Combat by Kane0

Level 0 rules by BerzerkerUnit

Maritime Combat Rules by Dr paradox

Melee Combat Boost by Yakk

Levels of Distress (Exhaustion-adjacent Mechanic) by Bjarkmundur

Variant Rule: Persuade and Intimidate your PCs by schm0

Int/Wis/Cha gambling rolls by Breccia

Fateweaving (magic item growth) by BerzerkerUnit

Maneuvers and Metamagics by Bjarkmundur

Hindrances - Using Terrain & Weather in Exploration & Travel by Composer99

Creating Derived Stats for D&D by 87blue

Building focus by BerzerkerUnit

Int-Wis-Cha Gambling rolls by Breccia

Ability Traits by Composer99

Concentration for Fighty-types started by Yakk

Cho-Jin by BerzerkerUnit

Karma Points by Sqwheelz64

"Skill Tree" magic items by Breccia

Branching job system by clash

Branching class system by clash

Various Sporting Event And Competition Rules by sandmote

Alchemical Crafting by Calen

Ship-to-Ship combat by Yakk

Some buffs to strength by Mystical-man

Expanded combat options by Greywander

Talents by PhoenixPhyre

Weapon Tricks by Mjolnirbear

Running a Business by Bjarkmundur

Flee Action and Pursue Action by BerzerkerUnit

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Rules Tweaks (cont.)**Spoiler*
Show


Rules Alterations/Additions

*Spoiler*
Show


Group Backgrounds by JamesIntrocaso 

New Religions for 5e Game by JamesIntrocaso 

Lifting and Carrying Variant: Burden by Laurefindel 

New Forms of Indefinite Madness for D&D 5e in a free pdf by JamesIntrocaso 

Alternate Hit Rules: I SO got you! by Gritmonger

5e - New Charms for your game in a PDF by JamesIntrocaso 

New Chase Complication Tables in a Free PDF by JamesIntrocaso 

 Easy-to-use hazards - Free PDF by JamesIntrocaso 

 Overland Round by Laurefindel 

 TWF Overhaul by Easy_Lee 

 5e Ruleset Rework [Current Version 0.0.1 Incomplete Early Release] by META_mahn 

 Dual Wield Fixing Feat by Grynning 

 Yet Another Dual Wielder Feat Fix by wayfare 

 Condition Adjustment by Philemonite 

 Additional Stat System by Steampunkette 

 New 5e Downtime Activities by JamesIntrocaso 

new weapon system, let´s see what you guys think by Tarrab 

Expanded Lingering Injuries Options by JamesIntrocaso 

My better weapons list for D&D 5E by Epicbob 

 Reworking Base Combat Rules by ThermalSlapShot 

 Improved Weapon System by Torched Forever 

Critical failure optional rules and a critical miss table by JamesIntrocaso 

Critical hits effects table by JamesIntrocaso 

No Ability Score Works Alone (Saving Throw Rework) by TopCheese 

 Rules for Fiend Summoning Ritual in 5e by JamesIntrocaso 

Ritual for summoning high level celestials in 5e by JamesIntrocaso 

 Swamp Chase Complications Table by JamesIntrocaso 

 Air and Sea Chase Complication Tables by JamesIntrocaso 

 Injury and Exhaustion Table by mephnick 

 Holiday Celebration (Downtime Activity) by Grynning 

 Love and Marriage - New Downtime Rules by Grynning 

Creature Climbing: A Grappling Expansion by Wartex1 

 Alternate TWF System by Talamare 

Mana Point System by Nimlouth 

Moral Compass (replacement for alignment) posted by Llama513 

Attacks and Saves modifications by Deleted 

Troubled Minds Part 1: Rules for Fear, Horror, and Madness by sterling vermin 

Changing Features by Final Hyena 

Two-Weapon Fighting fix by Revlid

Makin' 5e Look All Old Skool [Silliness] by Amechra 

 Alternative Lingering Injuries by Bharaeth 

Wounds Houserule by Steel Mirror 

Requisition (Alternate Wealth System) by Goober4473 

Rest for the WearyGritty Realism by sterling vermin

Injuries and prostheses by Arkhios 

Extra Charms by TurboGhast 

Stealth System by sterling vermin

Expanded Inspiration Uses by Lonely Tylenol 

Encumbrance Variant: Stone-based by TrinculoLives 

Alternative concentration rule by Dark Sage

Flanking by JNAProductions 

Remixes Of Existing Mechanics by AvatarVecna 

Revised Greyhawk Initiative by Madbear

Initiative Remastered by Steampunkette

Fighting Spirit by JNAProductions 

Fighting Spirit II by JNAProductions

More Consistent Monster Damage by demonslayerelf 

5 Stats by JNAProductions 

Half-Side Initiative by Octomac 

Critical Hit System by flabbergast 

Replacement for Legenary Actions by demonslayerelf 

Expanding on Inspiration by Artemicion 

Character Creation Rework by gfishfunk 

What if combat healing was efficient? Started by clash

New monster abilities/traits by PhoenixPyre

How much on-command burst should a class have? By PhoenixPhyre 

Balance Fixes for Races by snafuy 

Streamlined: Attacks, Saves, and Skills by Deleted 

Armor as DR by SkipSandwich

Two Steps Further than Greyhawk Initiative by demonslayerelf 

Expanded STR, INT, and CHA saves by Crisis21

Alternate Learning System by SilverStud

Fighting Spirit II by JNAProductions

Low Magic Overhaul by Grod_The_Giant

Resting and Healing Houserules by EbonH4wk

Mundane Magic by Maelynn

Weapons and Armor Revision by NRSASD

Fixing Exhaustion by Bjarkmundur

Armor as Temp HP by Grod_The_Giant

Firearm adjusted rules by FoxWolFrostFire

Alternate AC Calculation by JNAProductions

Changing Saves by Moreb Benhk

Reword of basic weapon rules, fighting styles, and feats by stoutstien

D&D 5.5 edition by pagnabros

Adjusted Crafting Rules by Zhorn

Short Rest Rework by JNAProductions

5e Lite by Man_Over_Game

Variant attribute system  remove Con and Wis by Moxxmix

Expanding Healing Options by jjordan

Lifestyles and Pillars by Bjarkmundur

An Alternate Way of Handling Weapons by Amechra

Gritty Realism vs. 10 minute short rests. Why not both?! by Bjarkmundur

Remaking Warcaster by Bjarkmundur

Two-Weapon Fighting change by Bannan_mantis

Variant Initiative by Tzun

The d12 System! by Amechra

Wererat Lycanthropy by Bjarkmundur

Resting and Exploration Reworks by Lord Von Becker

Genesys Style Initative by JNAProductions

Alternate Ability Score Increases by Amechra

GM Luck: An alternative to GM Inspiration by Chris Hobson

Making Grappling Better by Zaile

"Realistic" Damage Rules by Strudel1000

Moment Rethink by Moxxmix

Size Based Falling Creature Damage by Zhorn

Dual Wielder modification by clash

Grappler feat modified by jjordan

Damage Vulnerability and Staggering by Lord Von Becker

Fleshing out the Social Pillar by Amechra

Downtime Activities by Bjarkmundur

Rest Activities by Descole

Optional Reaction Rules by Pablo360

Comprehensive Combat Tweaks by mer.c

 Adrenaline Surge (Fixing Short Rests, bosses, Hit Die and Warlocks) by Man_Over_Game

Initiative (Balanced Breakfast = Surprise Rounds) by Man_Over_Game

New AC Formula for PCs by JNAProductions

Variant Rules for Using Ability Scores by Composet99

Two-Weapon Fighting Variant Rules by Auramis

Heroic Ability Scores by Amechra

Modified crafting + codified special materials by PhoenixPhyre

Variant rules: Hold breath, suffocation, breath penalties, constriction, strangulation by itskando

Sling (and hand crossbow) improvements by Greywander

Murder and Mayhem: A more Dynamic Combat system by Mith

Lingering Injuries/Massive Damage in place of Crit Tables by Zhorn

Weapon Master Feat Reworks by Ironheart

Exotic Weapon II: Deft Weapons, Double Weapons, and Dual Wielding by sandmote

Fabulously Fallacious Spells and Features started by Bjarkmundur

Race-based Traits, Bonds, Flaws, and Ideals by Saintheart

Simpler Wilderness Travel for Pointcrawl Maps by Yora

Dagger Throwing fighter started by zinycor

More Interesting Weapons by Grod_The_Giant

Downtime Guide for Gms, v. 0.1 by MjolnirBear

Gem Size  Based on Coins by Zhorn

Buffing Weaker Feats by Yakk

True Lycanthropy by Sparky McDibben

Rest Variant: The Knifes Edge by Pyrohound101

Weapon Generator by Composer99

Revised Weapon Generator by Composer99

Progressive Grappling Homebrew by Ben Cummings

Falling Rules Adjustment by KorvinStarmast

Swapping Racial Ability Scores by LudicSavant

Scenic Resting by PhoenixPhyre

Language Ideas by jjordan

Different levels of Resistance/Vulnerability by Greywander

Futuristic Weapons Redux by D&D_Fan

Weapon Diversity by Dienekes

Improved firearm rules, feat, and subclasses by Grod_The_Giant

Different levels of Resistance/Vulnerability by Greywander

Stronger Feats by Yakk

Expanded Gathering rules for Herbalism, Poisons, and Brewing by sandmote

Martials remastered by Heavenblade

Advance Combat Proficiency: Expanding Martials by Solid_Snek

Making a miss more interesting started by Madbear

Weapon Mastery by Yakk

Charger revision by thoroughlyS

Monsters with limited resources by MoleMage

Making Low Level Characters More Durable by JNAProductions

On the 5e Martial/Caster Disparity by Lupine

Meaningful damage types: weapons by BerzerkerUnit

Darkvision Replacement Features by Catullus64

Bonus Action Unlimited by Yakk

Grappler revision (pinless) by sandmote

Incantations -- replacing utility spells with 4e-style "rituals" by PhoenixPhyre

Optional Alternate Features for Extra Attack by Segev

Medium Armor Master [Fixd] by Amechra

Eliminating Constitution by Yakk

Changes by Ranged Weapons by Saelethil

Replacing Feats by Bjarkmundur

Feat reworks by Kane0

Dynamic Movement by Rilmani

Converting short rest recoveries to encounter recoveries by Skrum

Alternate Roll Method by RegalKain

Character creation expansion attempt by Steven K

Fixing HP bloat started by somerandomhuman

Contemplating Sharpshooter and Cover by PhoenixPhyre

Alternate Rest and Recovery by Gungor

Bonds with Alignment by Yakk

A Simple Fix To 5es Ability Score Issues by Amechra

Combat, Unchained by GalacticAxekick

Detect Magic as a sense by PhoenixPhyre

Worlds Simplest TWF Fix by Amechra

Simple rules for moving grappled creatures by Greywander

Taking bounded accuracy seriously by PhoenixPhyre

Slowing down ASI progression while giving out more feats by Greywander

Armor redux by Theodoxus

Melee Combat is an Aura by Yakk

One Rest System by Catullus

Pseudo-attunement by Loek

Alternate Multiclassing by PhoenixPhyre

Emulation and Specialization (replacing multiclassing) by PhoenixPhyre



Skill Alterations

*Spoiler*
Show


skills by terikthetailor 

Changes to Wisdom(Medicine) by Demonic Spoon 

Skills and Proficiencies by 2E Phoinex 

Skill Contests: Tome of Contests by SpawnOfMorbo 

Skill System - Homebrew Skillset Variant: All Input Appreciated! by Maralais 

 Alternate, Specific Skill List by ChubbyRain 

 Alternate Skill System for greater granularity by Steampunkette 

Without Ability Scores-- skills, Skills, Skills by Grod_The_Giant 

Ability, Skill and Tool Use DCs by Jormengand 

Expanded Wisdom (Medicine) Uses by GalacticAxekick 

Alternate Skill List by Argothair

Improved Ability Checks (Fixing unused skills with player agency) by Man_Over_Game

Skill Tricks by JNAProductions

Bodily Autonomy Skill (Reverse Autohypnosis) by sandmote

How I Use Skills by Bjarkmundur

Skillsets by Descole

Stealth (Less spam, more ninjas!) by Man_Over_Game

Stealth Brainstorm started by Bjarkmundur

Workshop idea: 5e skills/attribute shakeup by Zhorn

Reworking/adding skills by Legendxp

Skill Powers by Bjarkmundur

Skill Tricks by strangebloke



Spell Stuff

*Spoiler*
Show


[Brainstorming] Oppa Warlock-Style! by DiBastet 

Spell and Feature Tweaks/Fixes by Surrealistik 

5e e6 Rituals by CrusaderJoe

 Balance shift for Magic by Steampunkette 

Fixing Flame Blade So It Doesn't Waste Your Spell Slot by DracoKnight

 At Higher Levels (spell addenda) by foobar1969 

 Glyph of Warding Houserule by DracoKnight 

Haste Scaling by Spectre9000 

New spell system by clash

Level Scaling for all Cantrips by foobar1969 

Cure Wounds (accelerated) by PhoenixPhyre

Supernatural Flair by zeek0

Minor Conjuration Rules by ArtificialElf 

Freeform Spell System by SunderedWorldDM

True Strike/Blade Ward Fix by KOLE

A Better Witch Bolt by AvatarVecna

Blade Ward/True Strike Replacements by nickl_2000

Sanity as a Spellcasting Ability by Captain Zark

Home Rule: Spell Points and High Level Spells by Crisis21

Fixing Barkskin by Great Dragon

Healing Spirit Revised by JNAProductions

Matching Green Flame Blade to Eldritch Blast (& Other Melee Cantrip Invocations) by Zazamori

Tweaking Teleportation Circle by Zhorn

Experimenting with sigils by jjordan

Rewriting Tenser's Transformation by Segev

Alternate Counterspell by Segev

Researching Spells Supplement by RakiReborn 

Scholastic Magic by Thundersteel

Spheres of Power by Silver Swift

Making Arcane Magic More Difficult by jjordan

Augury Variant by Pepin

Super-level magic (greater than 9th level) by KittenMagician

Fix to True Strike started by Tokeull

Necromancy rework by Shackled Slayer

General System of Dispelling and Counterspelling by Catullus64

Granted vs Self/environment-powered Spell Slots variant by Avigor

Some Revised Spells by rferries

Wild Magic by Greywander

Fixing Booming Blade/Green-Flame Blade by Greywander

Spell Adjustments by Yakk

Goodberry revisions in a Survival campaign started by PallyBass

Friends Replacement by thoroughlyS

Incantations by PhoenixPhyre

Expensive Material Components Alternative => Rest Mechanic Houserule by Necrosnoop110

Concentrating on two spells by Theodoxus

Blade Ward Revision by Sillybird99

Fizbans Dragons Breath buff by BerzerkerUnit

Changing Life Transference by jjordan

Magical Affinity  Spell Access Mechanic by Maat Mons

Barkskin revision by schm0

Witchbolt fix by BerzerkerUnit

Incantations by PhoenixPhyre

Upgrading Phantom Steed by Segev

Spell Points: A Variant System by Ninjadeadbeard

Forcing your way througha couple houserule spell changes and related rules by PhoenixPhyre

Quick Counterspell fix by Anymage

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Setting-Specific Material* *Spoiler*
Show


Zelda D20 Homebrew by Thomar_of_Uointer 

Legend of Zelda 5e: Monsters of Hyrule by Ninjadeadbeard 

Legend of Zelda Races by Yuki Akuma 

Oriental Adventures Races! by Ralcos

Oriental Adventures for 5th Edition by Rogue Shadows 

Monk Subclass: Jedi by Human Paragon 3 

Magic-Industrial Revolution setting help? by Chd

Starbound Races by Thomar_of_Uointer 

8 Bit Subclasses (Giving Everyone Nice Things) by Perseus 

Magience(the webcomic) races for 5e. by Rfkannen 

Dragon Age Homebrew for D&D 5th edition by giles92 

 Phantasy Star for 5e by Basch 

Westeros Campaign Stats by DracoKnight 

The D&D 5th Edition Monk: Way of the Jedi by Marcelinari 

 Grek and Weyroc's Eberron Homebrew by Grek and Weyroc

 Suikoden Rewrite by Philemonite 

 Kingdoms of Kalamar - 5e Conversion by arcaneshield 

 Dark Sun Preserving and Defiling by Steampunkette 

Call of Cthulhu D&D 5e Style by ChrisBasken 

Covenant Series, Episode #1 The Way of White: An Ongoing Dark Souls Project by Ziegander 

Witcher Potions Feat and Rules by Fortress13 

My Little Pony Races for D&D 5e by DigoDragon 

 Star Wars for 5th edition by Terenfel 

 Work in Progress Dark Souls-ish Campaign Rules by VelixNobody 

World of Warcraft to 5e conversion by Oerlaf 

 Primeval Thule: Player's Guide by Finieous 

 5e Spelljamming by JoeJ 

 World of Warcraft conversion by Oerlaf 

 The Legend of Zelda started by Professor Gnoll 

Spell Alterations - Dark Sun by Dark Sun Gnome 

 Skyrim for 5e by DracoKnight 

 5e Fire Emblem Extra Rules! By Pyon 

 Magic The Gathering 5e overhaul project by MAL1CE 

New fighting styles for a modern game by Gfrobbin84 

 Space Fantasy for D&D by sterling vermin

Adventure Time by thedanster7000 

A Knights in Shining Armor Campaign by JoeJ 

6 Homebrew Revamps of Traditional Races by kardillamo 

Final Fantasy Conversion started by Giegue 

Super Hero Rules by Gfrobbin84 

Dragon Quest by thedanster7000 

The Elder Scrolls by tuturutut 

Sci-Fi rule set by 1Forge 

Sci-Fi supplement/overhaul by 1Forge 

Xen'Drik Hex Map by JungDeviant 

Darkest Dungeon by JNAProductions 

Athasian Character Creation by Steampunkette 

 Gothic PC Templates for a Barovian Campaign by Wryte 

Saga Edition to 5e by Llama513 

Earthdawn by Black Jester

Setting: Neolithic Arcana by R.Shackleford

Dark Souls by Alkerite

Weapon Durability in Dying World Setting by EggKookoo

Darkest Dungeon by JNAProductions

The Necronomicon: A Lovecraftian Mini-Supplement by Requilac

Necronomicon Extension by Requilac

Final Fantasy Classes, Archetypes, & Races by Ramsus

Acheron Re-Imagined: The Endless Tournament by ThePlanarDM

Bloodstone Pass Campaign by Cyclops08

Fire Emblem material by Lil Mordecai

Advanced Dragaerans and Dragons by Mark Hall

Legend of Zelda supplement by 1Forge

Star Wars homebrew by NinjaLemur247







*Homebrew Settings* *Spoiler*
Show


Bright Moon

Bright Moon setting by Hollow Wanderer


Dark Woods

Dark Woods by Laurefindel 


Deserts of Haradrim

Deserts of Haradrim by Hemnon 


Geula

Process of Elimination: Collaborative World-Building Playground Collaboration

Races of Geula: Homebrewing Help For a 5e Campaign Setting by ReturnOfTheKing 


Gontholmar

Gontholmar by Erberor


Pearl of Dark Flow

Pearl of Dark Flow Setting - My homebrew of Heavy Sci-fi, Light Fantasy Universe by Ceiling009 


Pentacost

Pentacost and Spectrum Magic System by Phantos_Argent


Yakkaida

Campaign Setting: Yakkaida by Ninjadeadbeard


Other/Incomplete

 Would you step into my magical realm? Help writing a campaign in a homebrew setting by bloodshed343 

Dungeon idea - a forgotten prison for dragons built by aberrations by JamesIntrocaso 

5e Rules Revision: Laureant by gfishfunk

Gritty - High Magic rules by Halforc 

Science Fantasy RPG Design by Devonkm 

All the Lights in the Sky are Stars by Blackbando

All Beneath the Yonder Seas and Streams by Blackbando






*Miscellaneous**Spoiler*
Show


Custom Race Archive (not mine :( ) found by Yenek 

5E Homebrew Templates by Bhu 

 My Extended Homebrew Signature by Submortimer 

Character Sheet by WrittenInBlood 

Ritual casting with bone dice (Mongolian Shagai) by Alerad 

D&D apps: Player & Monster Workbench by monworkbench

The Elements and Beyond by BenevolentEvil




*Links to other Homebrew Compendiums**Spoiler*
Show



D&D Wiki: 5e Homebrew

Dungeons and Dragons Wiki: 5e Homebrew

ENworld: D&D 5e Fan Content Database

The Three Hs of Gaming: The Collected (and Updated!) 5e Homebrew Index 

Chainsaw Chirurgeon: The Collected 5e Homebrew Index

Repository: Homebrew & Original Content

Broderick's Compendium: Plants and Fungi Across the Realm (version 2.0)



I'll be doing my best to keep this up to date. I hope you find this to be of use.

*ONCE AGAIN PLEASE DO NOT POST TO THIS THREAD.*

If you wish to discuss this thread or post links that I've missed, the thread for that can be found here.

----------

